# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  "Неженские" виды служения. Мотивы.

## Хари-канта д.д.

_Давно уже эта статья у меня лежит, но подумала интересно было бы еще обсудить эту тему с разных сторон, если у кого-то будут умные мысли без критики...
_

Шрила Прабхупада установил, что женщины в Движении Господа Чайтаньи могут выполнять все те же виды служения, что и мужчины, без ограничений. И сам лично поощрял их в этом. Этому есть множество свидетельств. Но, тем не менее, остается много вопросов. А почему возникла эта необходимость? Не лучше ли женщинам оставаться в своей традиционной роли жены и домохозяйки, не принимающей активного участия в социальной жизни и оставить духовный подвиг мужчинам, вдохновляя их из дому? Всегда ли мотивы вовлечения в «неженские» виды деятельности абсолютно духовные и что делать, если они таковыми не оказались? А если все же мотивы женщин могут быть правильными, то почему некоторые мужчины категорически против этого в принципе? В чем может быть вред? Что такое «женские» виды деятельности и что «неженские»?

Пытаясь найти ответы на эти вопросы с самого начала соприкосновения с Движением сознания Кришны, меня всегда в какой-то момент останавливало ощущение, будто я пытаюсь проанализировать свой ум с помощью своего же собственного ума. А вдруг мои выводы продиктованы моим же ложным эго? Так как же найти баланс и ответы на эти вопросы?

Чтобы разобраться в какой-то непростой теме, нужно, прежде всего, отстраниться, стать непредвзятой к результатам и посмотреть на все в целом со стороны. Сделать это в данном случае мне помогла необычная книга, не имеющая совсем никакого отношения к Движению Господа Чайтаньи - это собрание воспоминаний женщин-фронтовичек, участвовавших в ВОВ под названием «У войны не женское лицо». Почему именно она? Потому что эти воспоминания записаны уже через 50 лет после окончания военных действий со всеми их выводами и впечатлениями, историями последующей жизни.

Я не зря открыла, что именно мне помогло разобраться в теме «неженских» видов служения. Потому что история участия женщин на войне со всеми ее сторонами очень схожа с темами и вопросами, которые встают при обсуждении темы исполнения женщинами «неженских» служений.

*Давайте вначале разберемся, что обычно подразумевают под «неженскими» видами деятельности.
*
Под ними обычно понимают те занятия, которые традиционно исполняли мужчины, например, строительство, управление или военное дело, - это те занятия, которые требуют проявления мужских качеств, таких как мужественность, сила, жесткость, стойкость, ответственность и др.. К «неженским» видам деятельности в ИСККОН часто относят санкиртану, любую руководящую должность,  наставничество или роль гуру, иногда пуджу и преподавание, и др.

«Женские» виды деятельности, такие как материнство, поддержание домашнего очага, забота о семье требуют, как правило, проявления женских качеств, таких как мягкость, нежность, самоотдача, забота. Хотя естественно такое деление весьма условно. Но, чтобы хоть как-то обозначить эти понятия, можно условно разделить их так, взяв традиционные обязанности мужчин и женщин.

*Почему же возникла необходимость в том, чтобы женщины стали активно участвовать в проповедническом Движении Господа Чайтаньи или участвовали на войне?
*
По сути, и то и другое - война. В первом случае она просто не такая явная - это война с майей. В случае войны физической, то впервые необходимость создания женских боевых батальонов в России возникла еще во время первой мировой войны по специальному указу для восстановления боевого духа и реанимации разбредающейся армии. Не раз за всю историю войн, когда женщина брала в руки оружие и первой бросалась в атаку, этот поступок поднимал в бой и весь батальон. Даже когда солдаты отказывались атаковать после прямого приказа командира, такой поступок со стороны женщины заставлял солдат устыдиться или вдохновлял защищать более слабых. Это одна из известных ролей женщины - вдохновлять. Иногда чтобы вдохновить недостаточно просто сладких слов и восторженного взгляда. Иногда нужен собственный пример.

Во-вторых, некоторые качества, как правило, присущие женщинам в большей степени, такие как терпение, умение замечать все детали до мелочей, чувствительность и др. помогают исполнять некоторые важные виды деятельности лучше или нестандартным для мужчин методом. При условии, что женщина способна к этому или сознательно тренирует необходимые навыки. Например, снайперам очень важно умение терпеливо, не меняя позы в течение многих часов сидеть в засаде и подмечать все детали, точно целиться – женское терпение и память где что в доме лежит тут очень кстати. А женщины-санкиртанщицы намного быстрее или легче заслуживают доверие и привлекают людей на улице своими качествами. Женщины-лидеры также могут быть более чувствительны к своим подопечным и проявлять большую заботу о младших.

Третья причина, которая побудила Шрилу Прабхупаду задействовать женщин в нестандартных ролях – то, что в Кали-югу обычные ведические методы духовного развития для женщин уже практически не действуют. А проповедь святого имени  является могущественным методом, позволяющим быстро продвигаться любому живому существу.

*Что же может побудить саму женщину взять в руки оружие или стопку книг Шрилы Прабхупады и пойти на войну?
*
Причин может быть как минимум три. Первый мотив высокий: защитить будущее своих близких и себя, высокая конечная цель. Проявление этих моральных качеств хорошо описал один русский поэт: "Есть женщины в русских селениях... Коня на скаку остановит, в горящую избу войдет..." В движении Господа Чайтаньи мотивом вовлечения в самые разнообразные виды служения мог послужить яркий духовный вкус и четкое ощущение высшей цели, которые более вдохновляют, в отличие от набивших оскомину материальных вкусов и целей. Деятельность, исполняемая с таким мотивом очень позитивно сказывается на духовном продвижении преданной, - она помогает быстро духовно расти. Каждый и каждая преданная, занимавшаяся проповедью могли испытать на себе ее сильный эффект.

Второй мотив не имеет отношения к духовности. Этим мотивом может стать эгоистичное желание выделиться, привлечь внимание противоположного пола или доказать свое превосходство над другими. В результате вайшнави не может получить духовных плодов полной мере. А при столкновении с первыми же трудностями женщина может обидеться, потеряться, вместо того, чтобы решить проблему, создать новые, конфликтовать или просто потерять энтузиазм. В духовной жизни, преданная с исключительно материалистичными мотивами либо быстро уходит из общества, либо может стать профессиональным религиозным деятелем в негативном смысле слова, действующим ради материальных плодов в виде славы, уважения или почета. Благо в нашем обществе женщинам еще просто не предоставляют таких возможностей.

Еще один возможный мотив, который бы я не назвала ни позитивным, ни негативным - это привычка занимать социальные роли. Например, живя в современном мире, женщина привыкла исполнять мужскую работу (управлять, организовывать) и, придя в общество преданных, просто продолжает заниматься привычным ей делом.

Притом все эти три мотива могут смешиваться в разных соотношениях. Но преимущество преданного служения в том, что даже начиная с нечистыми мотивами, преданное служение само по себе очищает сознание при условии, что женщина анализирует себя и свои цели, анализирует плоды, которые приносит ее деятельность, не останавливается перед трудностями и старается действовать в правильном умонастроении.

*Почему же кто-то может быть против того, чтобы женщина исполняла нетрадиционные для нее роли?
*
Тут тоже может быть несколько мотивов. Первый нравственный. Мужчины, зная о возможных негативных последствиях, могут попытаться защитить женщин. На войне бывалые солдаты противились участию женщин, так как знали, что там могут и убить, а если и не убьют, то ужасы войны женщины переживают тяжелее, они намного глубже и эмоциональнее воспринимают все происходящее, память об этом у женщин остается более яркая, что потом сказывается на их дальнейшей жизни. В чем может быть вред исполнения неженских видов служения вайшнави? Исполняя деятельность,  требующую проявления мужских качеств, женщина может полностью переключиться на них и в какой-то степени утратить женский облик. Другой момент, что часто ответственная деятельность сопряжена с риском в большей или меньшей степени. Например, лидеры чаще подвергаются внешнему давлению и критике, нападкам завистливых людей, вынуждены разбираться в конфликтах и т.п. На санкиртане ложное эго принимает на себя серьезный удар. Если вайшнави недостаточно сильная внутренне и не умеет переживать кризисы, подобная нагрузка может сломать ее или отвернуть от преданного служения. Поэтому мотивом «против» может быть также защита, но в таком случае мужчина берет эту же ответственность на свои плечи, а не просто устраняет женщину от нее. К сожалению, это мужское качество в нынешнее время удается найти все реже...

Второй мотив по теории может иметь негативную окраску. Это ложное эго. Оно не терпит, когда кто-то оказывается лучше или даже просто равен ему. А тем более, если этот кто-то должен по обычаю доставлять удовольствие ему, а не доставлять удовольствие чувствам кого-то еще. Даже если этот кто-то еще – Сам Кришна.

Третий мотив – социальный и его тоже можно назвать нейтральным. Мужчины привыкли, что роль женщины в материальном мире не социальная. Поэтому материальное привычное зрение не позволяет увидеть и понять женщин как духовные души, исполняющие духовное служение, которое не укладывается в материальные границы и нормы.

*Если нетрадиционные виды служения могут принести вред, то как можно избежать его и получить максимум духовного эффекта?
*
Самой главной мерой безопасности является правильный мотив и памятование о цели во время совершения деятельности. В «Бхагавад-гите» Кришна объясняет это Арджуне, что совершая действия в правильном сознании, человек даже убивая не будет становиться убийцей или не будет приобретать адское сознание убийцы. Женщины, воевавшие в Великой Отечественной Войне рассказывают, что только те, кто понимал и помнил, зачем они там, могли сохранить человеческое сознание и что не менее интересно: могли выжить в нелегких условиях. Так же и любой санкиртанщик расскажет вам, что как только осознание цели уходит из поля зрения, сразу же начинаются проблемы.

Еще один метод, помогающий сохранить женское лицо – периодически возвращаться к исполнению своих традиционных занятий. Женщины-фронтовички рассказывали, что когда выдавалось время, они втайне принимались что-то подшивать, собирать цветы и т.п. Эти вещи помогают спустить сознание к привычному уровню, почувствовать себя в своей тарелке.

А также важно умение переключаться с «рабочего» на «домашний, женский» режим, занимая свое положение в социальной структуре в подходящее для этого время.


Шрила Прабхупада – ачарья-основатель Международного Общества сознания Кришны. Он установил правила и нормы в нашем обществе. И перед свои уходом попросил ничего не менять. «Не нужно ничего выдумывать. Выдумывание новых идей создаст трудности. Зачем вам эти трудности. Как только вы начинаете что-то выдумывать, это становится опасно. Вы же поете каждый день «то что сказал нам наш Гуру это наша жизнь и душа». Но как только появится этот яд, что я превосхожу гуру и стал брахманом – все будет разрушено. Духовная жизнь разрушится. Гаудия Матх разрушился только из-за того что они не послушались воли нашего Гуру Махараджа». (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 22 апреля, 1977 года).

Поэтому не нужно изобретать новый велосипед или давать свои толкования того, что хотел или не хотел Шрила Прабхупада. Если он позволил и поощрял женщин заниматься нетрадиционными видами деятельности в служении Кришне, значит, он был прав. Нужно только понять как именно он это видел и научиться исполнять это служение правильно с эффектом и без вреда для себя и окружающих.

Ваша служанка
Хари-канта деви даси.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спасибо, матаджи Хари-канта. Замечательный анализ! Порой женщины в нашем обществе заражают мужчин своим энтузиазмом.

----------


## Инна82

Спасибо, очень интересно. 

Я считаю, что у настоящей "женщины" даже вопроса не возникнет занимать ли ей активную социальную роль или нет. Ведь в Ману Самхите ясно сказано, кто такая женщина, чем она должна заниматься и как себя вести.

Другое дело, что Шрила Прабхупада давал свое послание нам, по сути животным, как он сам назвал людей Запада. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что на Западе нет ни мужчин, ни женщин. Поэтому он и занял женщин  в активном социальном служении, давая им быструю возможность вернуться к Кришне.




> Шрила Прабхупада – ачарья-основатель Международного Общества сознания Кришны. Он установил правила и нормы в нашем обществе. И перед свои уходом попросил ничего не менять. «Не нужно ничего выдумывать. Выдумывание новых идей создаст трудности. Зачем вам эти трудности. Как только вы начинаете что-то выдумывать, это становится опасно. Вы же поете каждый день «то что сказал нам наш Гуру это наша жизнь и душа». Но как только появится этот яд, что я превосхожу гуру и стал брахманом – все будет разрушено. Духовная жизнь разрушится. Гаудия Матх разрушился только из-за того что они не послушались воли нашего Гуру Махараджа». (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 22 апреля, 1977 года).


Я не знаю в какой ситуации и кому сказал это Шрила Прабхупада. Но из этой цитаты не следует вывод, что общество должно быть неизменным. Такое совершенно невозможно. Любое общество живое и изменяемое. Если Прабхупаде для проповеди изначально нужны были браманы, то сейчас обществу нужны кшатрии и вайшьи. Об этом часто говорит Враджендра Кумар прабу. Если время требует возрождения культуры, значит оно требует появления и настоящих женщин. А  возождение культуры произойдет тогда, когда все будут на своих местах, и женщины тоже.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Спасибо, матаджи Хари-канта. Замечательный анализ! Порой женщины в нашем обществе заражают мужчин своим энтузиазмом.


 :vanca calpa:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Я не знаю в какой ситуации и кому сказал это Шрила Прабхупада. Но из этой цитаты не следует вывод, что общество должно быть неизменным.


Куда уж проще?...

----------


## Инна82

> Куда уж проще?...


Что?

----------


## Инна82

Что значит куда проще? Я не считаю, что вырванную из письма фазу нужно воспринимать как истину и единственно правильное решение абсолютно для всех и навсегда. Поэтому и считаю, что из этого письма нельзя сделать вывод, что Прабхупада хотел создать совершенно неизменяемое общество.  




> Не нужно ничего выдумывать. Выдумывание новых идей создаст трудности. Зачем вам эти трудности. Как только вы начинаете что-то выдумывать, это становится опасно.Шрила Прабхупада


Так выдумывание новых идей не происходит. Идея положения женщины в обществе - старая идея, раскрытая в шастрах.




> Он установил правила и нормы в нашем обществе. И перед свои уходом попросил ничего не менять.


Да, конечно, чтобы преданные не наделали начальных ошибок. Но также Прабхупада дал нам книги и завещал жить по ним. А в ШБ, Ману Самхите ясно описана роль женщин.

Поэтому я не думаю, что нужно буквально воспринимать слова Прабхупады в письмах. У нас же есть ещё шастры. "Качество" преданных меняется, поэтому и указания могут меняться. Например, учитель Прабхупады вообще считал тех, кто не читает 64 круга - падшими. Прабхупада уменьшил этот стандарт до шестнадцати кругов, оценивая качество своих учеников. Время идет, общество меняется, развивается, поэтому и указания могут меняться.

----------


## Александр.Б

прочитал название как нЕженские! типа: служение для нежных, неженок)))

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Хм.. Интересно, если бы вы были Джи-Би-Си (просто представьте), какими соображениями вы бы руководствовались внося изменения в правила установленные Шрилой Прабхупадой?

----------


## Инна82

> Хм.. Интересно, если бы вы были Джи-Би-Си (просто представьте), какими соображениями вы бы руководствовались внося изменения в правила установленные Шрилой Прабхупадой?


Я совершенно не разбираюсь в этом органе, практически не знаю как он действует и принимает решения. Поэтому это для меня темный лес. Всё, что я думаю по теме неженского служения я уже сказала и добавить мне пока нечего.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Ну какие-то критерии даже у вас ведь должны быть. Вот почему вы ставите законы Ману-самхиты выше мнения Шрилы Прабхупады?
Если критериев нет никаких, то это просто подделывание подушки под себя как удобнее будет. Это не авторитетно.

Вот что пишет Сатсварупа дас Госвами по этому поводу в книге "Пытаясь оценить личность Шрилы Прабхупады":

"В "Ману-самхите" говорится также о положении женщин. Но всё, 
сказанное там, не относится к обществу, не имеющему другой
цели, кроме чувственного удовлетворения. Если женщине
приказать оставаться дома под защитой отца, мужа и взрослых
детей, ее просто станут эксплуатировать. Сказать ей, что она не
должна находиться вне доме ее материалистичного супруга более
нескольких часов (19), что ее обязанности — готовить, рожать
детей, вести хозяйство — значит приговорить современную
американскую женщину к душной, застойной жизни.
 Трудно разложить по полочкам все ужасы Кали-юги для
определения того, насколько применимы духовные принципы к
системе управления обществом. По крайней мере в Индии люди
признают государство с монархом во главе рама-раджа как идеал,
хотя они и утратили разум и веру, необходимые для возвращения
к данному типу государства; во всяком случае, они слушают о
принципах ведического правления, как о чем-то знакомом и
способны оценить их по достоинству. Но на Западе у
"Ману-самхиты" вряд ли будет много последователей. Прабхупада
говорил, что, если жители западных стран попытаются следовать
"Ману-самхите", они станут млеччхами".
(глава 5.ЧАСТЬ 2: КАК ОТНОСИТЬСЯ К
 ПРОТИВОРЕЧИВЫМ ВЫСКАЗЫВАНИЯМ)

Письмо Мадхусудане 19 мая 1977 г.:
"Я обсуждал содержание Вашего письма с Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады. Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что грихастха должен просто повторять 50 кругов, прежде чем зачатием ребенка. Прабхупада сказал: "Мы не хотим всех этих ритуалов. Воспевание Харе Кришна - это наш единственное дело. В соответствии с Ману-самхитой вы все млеччхи и яваны. Вы не можете прикасаться к Ману-самхите, что уж говорить о ее переводе. Так что если вы пытаетесь следовать Ману-самхите, тогда вы станете млеччхами и яванами и ваша карьера будет закончена". Я надеюсь, что это проясняет вопрос.
Надеясь застать вас в хорошем здравии.
Ваш слуга,
Тамала Кришна Госвами
Секретарь Шрилы Прабхупады"

----------


## Инна82

Я сказала, что всё, что я думаю по этой теме, я уже сказала. Но раз вы написали такое большое письмо, то мне придется его прокомментировать.



> Вот почему вы ставите законы Ману-самхиты выше мнения Шрилы Прабхупады?


Ману Самхита - это сбоник законов, установленный Ману. Именно следование этим законам является идеалом общества. Указания Шрилы Пабхупады - это указания, данные людям с определенными качествами в определенное время. Например, сейчас обществом управляет не монарх, потому что Прабхупада видел качества учеников и понимал, что никто не сможет принять на себя такую ответственность. Со временем, когда общество достигнет более высокой ступени развития, может родиться человек, который будет иметь все способности быть единоличным управителем. То есть указание Шрилы Пабхупады по поводу упавляющего совета вероятно в будущем перестанет быть верным и актуальным. То же самое по поводу женщин. В то время Шрила Прабхупада дал указание женщинам заниматься социальной деятельностью, потому что он видел качества западных женщин и понимал, что женщины не примут свою природу. Тем более как такого общества, в котором женщина могла бы проявить себя как женщина, тогда ещё не было.




> это просто подделывание подушки под себя как удобнее будет


Вы ошибаетесь, мне как человеку выросшему в западной семье и всегда занимающей активную социальную роль совершенно не хочется занимать позицию истинной женщины. Мне намного проще что-то делать в социуме, чем слушаться мужчину и выполнять скучные обязанности по дому, но я с радостью хотела бы обрести эти качества.




> "В "Ману-самхите" говорится также о положении женщин. Но всё,
> сказанное там, не относится к обществу, не имеющему другой
> цели, кроме чувственного удовлетворения. Если женщине
> приказать оставаться дома под защитой отца, мужа и взрослых
> детей, ее просто станут эксплуатировать. Сказать ей, что она не
> должна находиться вне доме ее материалистичного супруга более
> нескольких часов (19), что ее обязанности — готовить, рожать
> детей, вести хозяйство — значит приговорить современную
> американскую женщину к душной, застойной жизни.
> ...


Так вот, в этой цитате говорится, что законы Ману не относятся к общесту, не имеющему дугой цели кроме чувственного удовлетворения. К чему тогда эта цитата? Общества вайшнавов не относится к обществу, имеющему своей целью чувственное удовлетворение. 

К тому же Джи-Би-Си приняли резолюцию, что создается комитет по разработке концепций Дайви-Варнашрамы. (Прочитала это в одном из сообщений Враджендра Кумара прабу). А на чем основана варнаашрама? На законах Ману Самхиты. Поэтому, Ману Самхита не подходит для демонического общества (так как может являться средством эксплуатации), но она является основой настоящего вайшнавского общества, которое в идеале все хотят построить. 




> Письмо Мадхусудане 19 мая 1977 г.:
> "Я обсуждал содержание Вашего письма с Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады. Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что грихастха должен просто повторять 50 кругов, прежде чем зачатием ребенка. Прабхупада сказал: "Мы не хотим всех этих ритуалов. Воспевание Харе Кришна - это наш единственное дело. В соответствии с Ману-самхитой вы все млеччхи и яваны. Вы не можете прикасаться к Ману-самхите, что уж говорить о ее переводе. Так что если вы пытаетесь следовать Ману-самхите, тогда вы станете млеччхами и яванами и ваша карьера будет закончена". Я надеюсь, что это проясняет вопрос.
> Надеясь застать вас в хорошем здравии.
> Ваш слуга,
> Тамала Кришна Госвами
> Секретарь Шрилы Прабхупады"


Вы опять приводите письма, адресованные определенным людям. Это не авторитетно, так как написаны определенному ученику и не являются указанием для всего общества (тем более в письме говорится именно об ритуалах). Настоящим брахманам где-то в Индии он мог сказать совсем по другому и рекомендовать провести какой-то ритуал.




> Воспевание Харе Кришна - это наш единственное дело. В соответствии с Ману-самхитой вы все млеччхи и яваны. Вы не можете прикасаться к Ману-самхите, что уж говорить о ее переводе.


Хорошо, если вы считаете цитату из письма применимой для всего общества, давайте представим, что из этого получится. Все, и мужчины, и женщины, поют только Харе Кришна, все браманы. Нет шудр, кшатриев, вайшь (так как обязанности всех варн описаны в Ману Самхите, к которой мы не можем прикасаться). Все голодные, незащищенные, детей нет - в итоге смерть обществу. 

Конечно, все законы Ману сейчас невозможно применить (о наказаниях и подобном), так как мы живем в западном государстве. Другое дело, что без принятия базовых законов Ману Самхиты (об обязанностях варн), общество не сможет развиваться, да и вообще существовать.

Я не спорю, что некоторые женщины не следуют "женским" обязанностям по указанию своего духовного учителя. Таким образом, выполняя свою социальную роль по указанию учителя, они служат Кришне и могут за одну жизнь вернуться к Богу.

Другое дело, когда женщина, не имеющая наставления духовного учителя, не хочет принимать на себя женскую роль, а хочет занимать активную социальную роль или быть брахманом. По-моему мнению, это является эгоизмом и неприятием своей природы, что автоматически отдаляет от Кришны.

Аудаья Дхама прабу в своей лекции "Обязанности ведической женщины" глубоко раскрывает эту тему. Он объясняет, что проще служить духовному учителю (который далеко), чем служить ежедневно дома мужу и семью. Поэтому женщины в большинстве своем рьяно противятся выполнение своей природы. Поповедование женщиной (брахман) или управление (кшатрий)правильно, если является наставлением духовного учителя (тем самым являются служением Богу). Но женщина кшатрий или браман потиворечат вайшнавскому обществу и являются скорее редким исключением, чем правилом.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Со временем, когда общество достигнет более высокой ступени развития, может родиться человек, который будет иметь все способности быть единоличным управителем. То есть указание Шрилы Пабхупады по поводу упавляющего совета вероятно в будущем перестанет быть верным и актуальным.


Вот в этом и корень проблемы. Кто для вас является авторитетом?

По поводу этой точки зрения Шрила Прабхупада и писал: 
«*Не нужно ничего выдумывать. Выдумывание новых идей создаст трудности.* Зачем вам эти трудности. Как только вы начинаете что-то выдумывать, это становится опасно. Вы же поете каждый день «то что сказал нам наш Гуру это наша жизнь и душа». Но как только появится этот яд, что я превосхожу гуру и стал брахманом – все будет разрушено. Духовная жизнь разрушится. *Гаудия Матх разрушился только из-за того что они не послушались воли нашего Гуру Махараджа*». (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 22 апреля, 1977 года).

Если вы не принимаете Шрилу Прабхупаду как главного шикша-гуру и ачарью-основателя, то мне не о чем с вами больше говорить.

----------


## Инна82

> Вот в этом и корень проблемы. Кто для вас является авторитетом?
> 
> По поводу этой точки зрения Шрила Прабхупада и писал: 
> «*Не нужно ничего выдумывать. Выдумывание новых идей создаст трудности.* Зачем вам эти трудности. Как только вы начинаете что-то выдумывать, это становится опасно. Вы же поете каждый день «то что сказал нам наш Гуру это наша жизнь и душа». Но как только появится этот яд, что я превосхожу гуру и стал брахманом – все будет разрушено. Духовная жизнь разрушится. *Гаудия Матх разрушился только из-за того что они не послушались воли нашего Гуру Махараджа*». (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 22 апреля, 1977 года).
> 
> Если вы не принимаете Шрилу Прабхупаду как главного шикша-гуру и ачарью-основателя, то мне не о чем с вами больше говорить.


Это хорошо, я много времени уже потратила на эту тему.

Кажется, всё равно я не была услышана. Вернулись к фанатичному восприятию слов Прабхупады, тем более из его писем. Не учитывая изменяющееся общество, других людей, а также шастры, в которых описаны обязанности женщин и правильное устройство общества.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Не учитывая изменяющееся общество, других людей, а также шастры, в которых описаны обязанности женщин и правильное устройство общества.


Вы сами себе противоречите. Шрила Прабхупада как раз таки учитывал время и место, а Ману-самхита не является подвижной в этом же смысле слова.

Вы не ответили ни на один мой вопрос: какими критериями вы руководствуетесь при выборе того или иного? Кто для вас авторитет? 
Как можно вести дальше диалог? Поэтому будет лучше закрыть эту тему.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Кажется, всё равно я не была услышана. Вернулись к фанатичному восприятию слов Прабхупады, тем более из его писем. Не учитывая изменяющееся общество, других людей, а также шастры, в которых описаны обязанности женщин и правильное устройство общества.


А где Вы видите изменяющееся в правильную  сторону общество? Реально только хуже становится. Мужчины и женщины всё меньше отличаются друг от друга. Так что Ману Самхита стала лишь еще менее пригодна. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху как то сказал, что мужчины и женщины не научатся общаться в ближайшщие сто лет...
Если же Вы имеете в виду, что вот когда-то где-то какие-то преданные построят некий отдельный социум на принципах варнашрамы, и там законы Ману будут иметь смысл - то всё равно никто из нас этого уже не увидит  :biggrin1:  Зачем тогда спорить?

----------


## Инна82

> Если же Вы имеете в виду, что вот когда-то где-то какие-то преданные построят некий отдельный социум на принципах варнашрамы, и там законы Ману будут иметь смысл - то всё равно никто из нас этого уже не увидит


Я конкретно написала, что я имею в виду базовые законы Ману,например, об обязанностях различных варн и женщин. Для этого необязательно строить отдельный социум(тем более сейчас это невозможно). Для этого нужно качественно выполнять уже сейчас обязанности согласно своей природе (родился женщиной- выполняй обязанности женщины). Как вообще когда-то сможет построиться варнаашрама, если сейчас мы будем отрицаем принципы варн и ашрамов(руководствуясь тем, что мы "трансцеденты"). Все начинается с каждого человека, ничего просто так "бух" и само не построится. Если каждый начнет выполнять свои обязанности, тогда и строить ничего не придется.    




> А где Вы видите изменяющееся в правильную сторону общество? Реально только хуже становится. Мужчины и женщины всё меньше отличаются друг от друга. Так что Ману Самхита стала лишь еще менее пригодна. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху как то сказал, что мужчины и женщины не научатся общаться в ближайшщие сто лет...


Ок, давайте тогда не будет прикладывать никаких усилий для того, чтобы изменить ситуацию в лучшую сторону, так и останемся "трансцендентными" полуженщинами, полумужчинами. Это не выход. Прабхупада дал нам ШБ. Почему тогда надо ставить слова, сказанные Прабхупадой не совсем истинным мужчинам и женщинам, выше шастр, которым Прабхупада сам велел следовать? Лично для меня это понятно как белый день. Разумно стремиться к идеалу, а не делать себе уступки, оправдываясь своими несовершенствами и "некачественной" природой.

Тем более Прабхупада говорил о том, что через несколько поколений дети преданных построят Варна ашраму. Она же не образуется моментально, значит постепенно общество будет развиваться и все будут становится на свои места. 

Да и вообще затронулась такая тема. Варна ашрама...Вероятно, это тема может затянуться на несколько страниц, поэтому выхожу из этой дискуссии. Ведь как вы упомянули Чайтанью Чандру прабу, в одной из лекций он говорил, что он пробовал давать наставления женщинам как себя вести. Но всё стало в семьях ещё хуже, так как женщины были недовольны своим положением. Поэтому, вероятно, наш эгоизм не сможет принять свою природу, но надеюсь, что следующее  поколение преданных изменит эту ситуацию. 

От себя могу сказать, что я уверена, что Кришне нравится, когда женщина осознает свою природу и следует ей. Я это явно почувствовала, поэтому у меня не возникает сомнений какой поведение женщины нравится Кришне.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Вы сами-то читали Ману-самхиту?
Вот что она говорит про людей, для которых написана:
16. Да будет известно, что для кого предписаны обряды, сопровождаемые [чтением] священных текстов (mantra), начиная с обряда при зачатии и
кончая обрядом на похоронах,- для того [существует] право на эту щастру, ни для кого другого. (Ману-самхита, глава 2)

И где вы там увидели, что женщина должна быть исключительно домохозяйкой? Можете привести цитаты? А также точные утверждения Шрилы Прабхупады или вашего авторитета, что мы должны сегодня следовать Ману-самхите.

А знаете ли вы, что Драупади при дворе Императора Юдхиштхиры исполняла обязанности главного казначея и оружейника? Это как сейчас Министр Финансов и Министр Военной Промышленности Российской Федерации. Слабо? Думаете Дхармарадж Юдхиштхира не знал законов Ману или был слабовольным мужиком, не способным приструнить жену? А Кайкея, мачеха Господа Рамачандры вообще участвовала в битве. Помните за что Махараджа Дашаратха пообещал исполнить два любых ее желания? За то, что она спасла его дважды на поле битвы. Вот вам примеры слабовольных ведических жен, живущих по Ману-самхите.
Это как раз те роли, которые сегодня кто-то называет исключительно мужскими, а таких женщин - эмансипированными феминистками с мужскими качествами. Если бы Кайкея или Драупади имели мужеподобное лицо, вряд ли бы многие герои того времени привлеклись бы ими. Что приводит нас к тому же пункту. Исполнять такие виды деятельности нормально. Нужно просто уметь исполнять их правильно.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

О! Забыла еще Рукмини и Сатьябхаму, жен Кришны. Когда Кришна выкрал Рукмини и их стали преследовать, Рукмини сама стала править повозкой лошадей. А когда Кришна сражался с полубогами из-за дерева париджата, украденного с райских планет, Сатьябхама помогала Ему отбиваться от этой атаки. 
P.S.: это на заметку тем, кто мечтает чтобы ее Кришна полюбил...))

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Инна, а вы знаете что Инна - это мужское имя? Спросите в любой церкви.
http://www.alltaro.ru/names/women/Inna.html
"Это мужское имя, употребляемое в настоящее время как женское, так же, как и имена Римма и Пинна."

Даже если материальные женщина или мужчина осознают свою природу и следуют ей, они
всё равно не смогут достичь вечного умиротворения и счастья.

Потому что по Бх. Тхакуру "Мужчины и женщины материального мира являются 
искаженным отражением в духовном мире тех, кто наслаждается и кто дарует наслаждение."

И вот это неустранимое искажение является препятствием для того,
чтобы варнашрама-дхарма была вечной. Тем более сейчас, когда и так
несовершенные мужчины и женщины еще больше удаляются от своего духовного прототипа. 

Но санатана дхарма живого существа поистине вечна. И это то, что может
всем и всегда принести все искомые блага. Именно поэтому большинство
преданных предпочитает искать пути реализации себя в санатана дхарме,
а не в варнашрама-дхарме.

Да и осознание своей материальной природы и следование ей - это не самое
большое что нравится Кришне. Кришне больше всего нравится Радхарани.
И чем дальше мы от трансцендентного служения этой изначальной паре единственного
во всех мирах настоящего мужчины и единственной во всех мирах настоящей женщины, 
тем меньше это нравится Кришне и Радхарани.

Мы же даже изначально духовно не совсем мужчины и не совсем женщины.
Ведь Мужчине нравится только Радхарани, а Женщине нравится только Кришна.
Нам же всем нравится как Кришна, так и Радхарани. Нас привлекают их игры
и мы живем для того чтобы служить им в этих играх.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Мы же даже изначально духовно не совсем мужчины и не совсем женщины.
> Ведь Мужчине нравится только Радхарани, а Женщине нравится только Кришна.
> Нам же всем нравится как Кришна, так и Радхарани. Нас привлекают их игры


поправлю и добавлю, Кришна в восторге от самого Себя!!! мы же все Его частички, так-что в этом контексте, нас Он тоже очень сильно любит!
Он Бог и потому может всё, и принимать любовь ото всех и отвечать всем Своей любовью!!! в этом плане Он не превзойдённый мистик!!!
Ничего не напутал?)

----------


## Инна82

Матаджи, почему вы мне задаете кучу вопросов, если я сказала, что все, что я думала по этой теме, я уже написала? Вы хотите последней закончить спор и показать, что мне нечего сказать и автоматически вы правы? Нет, я не считаю, что вы правы во всех моментах.  Поэтому вынуждена продолжать беседу. Единственная просьба, пишите конкретные вопросы, а не много вопросов в разных сообщениях, иначе получается сумбур.




> какими критериями вы руководствуетесь при выборе того или иного? (Это по поводу выбора межу указаниями Прабхупады и Ману Самхитой)


Посмотрите, на этот вопрос я ответила в начале 12-го поста.




> Кто для вас авторитет?


Для меня авторитет Прабхупада и шастры.




> Инна82: Вернулись к фанатичному восприятию слов Прабхупады, тем более из его писем. Не учитывая изменяющееся общество, других людей, а также шастры, в которых описаны обязанности женщин и правильное устройство общества. Хари-канта д.д. Вы сами себе противоречите. Шрила Прабхупада как раз таки учитывал время и место, а Ману-самхита не является подвижной в этом же смысле слова.


В чем заключается противоречие? Вы не видите логику высказывания? В цитате я говорю о том, что для строительства общества (к которому все стремятся), необходимо принять базовые обязанности варн, а не считать "высшей истиной" слова из писем Прабхупады (когда и так понятно, что в письмах он мало говорил про варна ашраму, а был занят воспитанием брахманов). 




> Вы сами-то читали Ману-самхиту?
> Вот что она говорит про людей, для которых написана:
> 16. Да будет известно, что для кого предписаны обряды, сопровождаемые [чтением] священных текстов (mantra), начиная с обряда при зачатии и
> кончая обрядом на похоронах,- для того [существует] право на эту щастру, ни для кого другого. (Ману-самхита, глава 2)
> 
> И где вы там увидели, что женщина должна быть исключительно домохозяйкой? Можете привести цитаты? А также точные утверждения Шрилы Прабхупады или вашего авторитета, что мы должны сегодня следовать Ману-самхите."


Сначала вы приводите цитату из Ману Самхиты о том, что Ману Самхита "написана не для нас". А затем вы просите меня доказать обязанности женщин, скинув цитату из Ману Самхиты. В чем логика? Я скидываю цитату, на что в ответ получу от вас слова "Ману-самхита не для нас, вот цитата".

1. Ману Самхита об обязанностях женщины: текст 3, 10-11, 27 глава девятая.

2. Цитаты  из писем Шрилы Прабхупады про Варна ашрамуhttp://www.krishna.com.ua/index2.php...ge=0&Itemid=31
Считаю, что цитаты из писем - это не очень авторитетно, на письмо можно кинуть письмо-опровержение, так называемая война письмами. Но раз вы авторитетно принимаете письма Прабхупады, то ссылка выше. 
Я читала где-то в ШБ комментарий Прабхупады про варна-ашраму, но сейчас к сожалению не помню где.

3. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами описывает какая роль отводится женщинам в ведическом обществе. http://umorina.info/track/%D0%91%D1%...B8%20%20%D0%B2
Перейдите по ссылке и найдите на странице аудио под названием "Красота женщины".
Если ссылка не отображается, то это 142 история из сборника "180 историй".




> О! Забыла еще Рукмини и Сатьябхаму, жен Кришны. Когда Кришна выкрал Рукмини и их стали преследовать, Рукмини сама стала править повозкой лошадей. А когда Кришна сражался с полубогами из-за дерева париджата, украденного с райских планет, Сатьябхама помогала Ему отбиваться от этой атаки.
> P.S.: это на заметку тем, кто мечтает чтобы ее Кришна полюбил...))


Так и не поняла,  последняя фраза являлась укором мне, типа "все женские обязанности - ерунда, Кришна любит тех, кто выполняет даже неженские обязанности, но с любовью к Кришне".  Или вы просто так написали.

Причем я не против, что Кришна принимает даже "неженские" виды деятельности, но сделанные с любовью и преданностью Кришне. Но чтобы дойти до уровня жен Кришны в его лилах, нужно хотя бы для начала научиться исполнять свои материальные женские обязанности.




> А знаете ли вы, что Драупади при дворе Императора Юдхиштхиры исполняла обязанности главного казначея и оружейника? Это как сейчас Министр Финансов и Министр Военной Промышленности Российской Федерации. Слабо? Думаете Дхармарадж Юдхиштхира не знал законов Ману или был слабовольным мужиком, не способным приструнить жену?


Что значит "Слабо"? Звучит как вызов и так я обычно общаюсь со своими 27-28-ми сверстниками-друзьями.

Опять же, вы приводите единичные примеры. Жена царя, жена Кришны... Сколько этих жен царей было на сотни тысяч обычных женщин? Я говорю о правилах, а не исключениях из правил, вызванных высокой варной женщины, что встречается очень редко.




> Вот вам примеры слабовольных ведических жен (Драупади), живущих по Ману-самхите.


А кто называл женщин, исполняющих женские обязанности, слабовольными? Я не считаю, что такие женщины являются "слабовольными", воспитывая несколько детей и всю жизнь служа в доме мужа.




> Исполнять такие виды деятельности (неженские) нормально. Нужно просто уметь исполнять их правильно.


Тут с какой грани посмотреть.

Если брать сегодняшнее западное общество, то выполнение женщинами неженского служения вполне понятно и НОРМАЛЬНО. Я уверена, что Кришне нравится такое служение и он с радостью его принимает. Ведь Кришна понимает в каких условиях и тисках кармы мы сейчас находимся. Духовные учителя  дают женщинам посвящение и не препятствуют активной деятельности женщин.

--------------------------------------------
Напишу в чем конкретно я с вами не согласна.

Вы пишите:


> К «неженским» видам деятельности в ИСККОН часто относят санкиртану, любую руководящую должность, наставничество или роль гуру, иногда пуджу и преподавание, и др."


Затем вы пишите: 


> Шрила Прабхупада – ачарья-основатель Международного Общества сознания Кришны. Он установил правила и нормы в нашем обществе. И перед свои уходом попросил ничего не менять. «Не нужно ничего выдумывать. Выдумывание новых идей создаст трудности. Зачем вам эти трудности. Как только вы начинаете что-то выдумывать, это становится опасно. Вы же поете каждый день «то что сказал нам наш Гуру это наша жизнь и душа». Но как только появится этот яд, что я превосхожу гуру и стал брахманом – все будет разрушено. Духовная жизнь разрушится. Гаудия Матх разрушился только из-за того что они не послушались воли нашего Гуру Махараджа». (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 22 апреля, 1977 года).


Сначала вы пишите, что "неженские" виды деятельности - НОРМА, ведь это позволил Прабхупада. Затем вы вставляете цитату Прабхупады из письма, в которой он просит ничего не менять после своего ухода. Тем самым вы пытаетесь доказать, что "неженские" виды деятельности должны остаться НОРМОЙ НАВСЕГДА, на все время существования общества, каким бы изменениям общество не подвергалось.

Я же говорю, что это неверно. Шрила Прабхупада дал книги и сказал жить по ним, а не по его письмам. Также Шрила Прабхупада хотел восстановить Варна-ашраму (см. выше ссылку на цитаты Прабхупады). Варна-ашраме основана на Ману Самхите, в которой ясно указано положение женщин в обществе (выше я указала в каких именно текстах Ману-Самхиты). В таком обществе женщина не занимает активную социальную роль, то есть "неженские" виды деятельности НЕ являются НОРМОЙ.

Повторюсь, я не говорю о женщинах браманах и кшатриев, которые занимались "неженскими" видами деятельности. Такие женщины составляли минимальный процент от числа всех женщин и являлись исключением, а не общим правилом.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Извините. Не хотела никого задеть или обидеть.
Хорошо, что вы прояснили с чем конкретно вы не согласны. Я тоже хочу прояснить. Я совсем не против варнашрама-дхармы. Один из моих идеалов - это моя бабушка, которая всю жизнь трудилась в поле и до самой смерти хранила верность своему мужу, моему дедушке, была умелая во всех делах. Я не по наслышке знаю о преимуществах традиционного образа жизни, я сама работала в поле, ухаживала за коровами. Эта идея написания статьи появилась от того, что не-традиционные роли кто-то отрицает *совсем*. Второе - идея подвести всех женщин под одну гебенку, не учитывая индивидуальных особенностей и способностей следовать чему-либо. Вполне допустимо, что кому-то традиционная роль будет самой наилучшей. Но уже сейчас есть категория женщин, пытавшихся применять правила традиционной роли в своей жизни и сгоревшие на этом. Они пишут некрасивые вещи в интернете обо всем ведическом, а иногда даже о преданных, которые проповедуют такой образ жизни. Подробнее об этом напишу завтра вечером. 

Хорошо, что определились с авторитетами.
Цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады прочла, но не нашла ни одного упоминания Ману-самхиты.

Мои доказательства иногда бывают противоречивыми или "заходом с двух сторон", т.к. это одна из авторитетных техник доказательства, которая говорит, что если вы можете доказать истину со своей стороны, но и также опровергнуть противоположную точку зрения аргументами противника, это делает доказательство еще более сильным. Поэтому не вижу противоречия - я играю в один ворота.




> Если брать сегодняшнее западное общество, то выполнение женщинами неженского служения вполне понятно и НОРМАЛЬНО. Я уверена, что Кришне нравится такое служение и он с радостью его принимает. Ведь Кришна понимает в каких условиях и тисках кармы мы сейчас находимся. Духовные учителя  дают женщинам посвящение и не препятствуют активной деятельности женщин.


Так мы с вами об одном и том же говорим  :smilies: 

Согласна: письма не являются свидетельствами для всех. Вот собственно, что сам Шрила Прабхупада пишет в книгах.
Что касается традиции, то в "Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрите" (Мадхья, 23.105, комм.) Шрила Прабхупада пишет: 
«Чтобы внедрить культ сознания Кришны, проповедник должен изучить способность кандидатов к отречению в рамках страны и времени... Он должен избегать принципа нийама-аграхи, которое значит, что он не должен пытаться сделать невозможное. То, что возможно в одной стране, может не быть возможным в другой. Долг ачарйи состоит в том, чтобы сделать акцент на самой сути преданного служения. Может быть небольшое изменение тут и небольшое изменение там настолько, насколько это может быть применено по принципу йукта-вайрагйи (надлежащего отречения). Должна быть принята во внимание суть преданного служения, а не внешние парафеналии… Вайшнав немедленно становится чистым, так как он следует правилам и предписаниям своего истинного духовного учителя. *В этом нет необходимости, чтобы правила и предписания, которым следуют в Индии, были в точности такими же в Европе, Америке и других странах Запада.* Простая имитация без эффекта называется нийама-аграхой. Не следовать регулирующим принципам, но вместо этого жить на полную катушку, это также называется нийама-аграхой… Мы не должны ни следовать регулирующим принципам без эффекта, ни терпеть неудачу в следовании регулирующим принципам. *Что необходимо, так это особая методика согласно стране, времени и кандидату…*"

Последняя фраза собственно является тем компасом, который задает критерий чему следовать или не следовать.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> поправлю и добавлю, Кришна в восторге от самого Себя!!! мы же все Его частички, так-что в этом контексте, нас Он тоже очень сильно любит!
> Он Бог и потому может всё, и принимать любовь ото всех и отвечать всем Своей любовью!!! в этом плане Он не превзойдённый мистик!!!
> Ничего не напутал?)


В плане преданного служение полезно все таки менее сентиментальное и более практическое знание о различии Радхи, Кришны и Дживы, 
чем знание о том что все едино и всё есть частица всего.
Кришна конечно может принимать и отвечать всем любовью, но делает он это не сентиментальным или фантазийным образом, а практически
конкретным образом. И даже мистика имеет свои законы и пределы.

----------


## Дамир

На Кришна ру читаешь форумы, и поражает : У нас одна организация, одни книги, одни принципы, но на форумах одни разногласия ! ! !

----------


## Инна82

> Инна, а вы знаете что Инна - это мужское имя? Спросите в любой церкви.
> http://www.alltaro.ru/names/women/Inna.html
> "Это мужское имя, употребляемое в настоящее время как женское, так же, как и имена Римма и Пинна."


Причем тут мое имя? Как оно относится к этой теме?




> Даже если материальные женщина или мужчина осознают свою природу и следуют ей, они
> всё равно не смогут достичь вечного умиротворения и счастья.


Так я ничего против этого и не говорю. Конечно, истинное счастье можно обрести только в служении Кришне.




> Но санатана дхарма живого существа поистине вечна. И это то, что может
> всем и всегда принести все искомые блага. Именно поэтому большинство
> преданных предпочитает искать пути реализации себя в санатана дхарме,
> а не в варнашрама-дхарме.


Саната-дхарма как я понимаю это вечные обязанности живого существа. Надматериальный уровень.

Я сегодня прочитала ответ на один из вопросов в ветке Враджендры Кумара прабу http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...168#post146168. Цитаты из шастр, приведенные в ответе, подходят как раз для моего ответа вам:




> В БГ 13.3 Кришна совершенно ясно говорит, что "знанием именуется понимание поля деятельности и знающего поле".





> Ишопанишад (мантра 14): "Человек должен в совершенстве постичь Личность Бога Шри Кришну и Его трансцендентное имя, форму, качества и игры, так же как и временное материальное творение с его смертными полубогами, людьми и животными. Тот, кто постиг это, попирает смерть и поднимается над эфемерным космическим проявлением, чтобы в вечном царстве Бога наслаждаться вечной жизнью, исполненной блаженства и знания".


----------



> Да и осознание своей материальной природы и следование ей - это не самое
> большое что нравится Кришне. Кришне больше всего нравится Радхарани.
> И чем дальше мы от трансцендентного служения этой изначальной паре единственного
> во всех мирах настоящего мужчины и единственной во всех мирах настоящей женщины, 
> тем меньше это нравится Кришне и Радхарани.


Конечно, выполнение только своих материальных обязанностей (тем более без памятования Кришны), это не самое большее, что нравится Кришне.

Сколько женщин во всем мире смогут подняться на трансцендентный уровень любви Радхарани?

Для ответа на этот вопрос давайте вспомним что за уровень любви представляет  собой Радхарани. Радхарани - это седьмой уровень любви. Первые пять уровней любви представляют собой отношения между Полубогами этой Вселенной (Камадев-Рати, Брахма-Сарасвати). Это считаются еще материальные отношения. Шестым идет уже надматериальный, трансцендентный уровень любви Лакшми и Вишну. Ещё более высокий уровень любви олицетворяет собой Радхарани.

Женщину, на уровне любви Радхарани, не интересует общество, она полностью погружена в любовь к Кришне и видит во всех только вечные души. Такую девушку совершенно не интересуют мужчины этого мира. Для нее есть один только Кришна и любовь к нему. Даже когда к такой женщине приходит  в своем ужасающем облике смерть, она с радостью встречает ее, так как видит за ней проявление ею любимого Кришны.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Так я ничего против этого и не говорю. Конечно, истинное счастье можно обрести только в служении Кришне.
> 
> Саната-дхарма как я понимаю это вечные обязанности живого существа. Надматериальный уровень.


Санатана-дхарма не исключает материальную дхарму, т.к. это она и та же дхарма. Кришна никогда не
будет выставлять обязанности перед ним важнее чем обязанности наши перед близкими. Только сам Кришна
может освободить нас от материаьных обязанностей. А счастье и силы для исполнения этих обязанностей
можно и нужно черпать из исполнения вечных обязанностей санатана дхармы. Обычная практика - это совмещение
санатана дхармы и материальный дхармы.




> Я сегодня прочитала ответ на один из вопросов в ветке Враджендры Кумара прабу 
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...168#post146168. 
> Цитаты из шастр, приведенные в ответе, подходят как раз для моего ответа вам:
> 
> Конечно, выполнение только своих материальных обязанностей (тем более без памятования Кришны), это не самое большее, 
> что нравится Кришне.
> 
> Сколько женщин во всем мире смогут подняться на трансцендентный уровень любви Радхарани?
> 
> ...


Зря вы считаете что на трансцендентном уровне человека не интересует общество. 

Транцендентный уровень - понятие растяжимое. Не достигается мгновенно, туда, в трансцендентное нужно ходить каждый день много
лет чтобы постепенно, день ото дня в трансцендентных трудах, а также в дополняющих
их материальных трудах, постепенно развить глубокие отношения на транцендентном уровне.

И все эти много лет вы не можете находиться в медитации непрерывно. От силы
2-4 часа в день. Ну максимум 6 часов и то редко. Всё остальное время - материальные обязанности
которые ждут от вас ваших действий.

Это исполнение материальный обязанностей - совершенно необходимо для успешного
развития и на трансцендентном уровне. По многим причинам.

Вначале преданный вообще не знает Кришну, а пахтает океан вместе со своими демонами.
Это трансцендентный уровень или нет? Еще нет, но он уже постепенно узнает Гаруду, узнает Вишну,
узнает Васуки, узнает Шиву. Это тоже не за один день делается - но и не круглые сутки,
это 2-4 часа мантры в день. Все остальное время - материальные обязанности.

Во время пахтанья океана из океана много чего хорошего он получает, но потом
как мы знаем из ШБ демоны опять завоевывают все три мира, то есть преданный
на этом уровне капитально падает, потом приходит мальчик и в благодарность
за то, прошлое служение по знакомству дает освобождение внуку Прахлады
и освобождает вновь временно освобождает все три мира.

Подобные захваты трех миров демонами и освобождение и другого рода
войны межды демонами и полубогами происходят каждый день. А всё остальное
время дня - материальные обязанности.

Потом еще разные истории из ШБ, который дает нам карту развития
преданного служения. И это каждый день, а всё остальное время - материальные обязанности.

Потом наконец-то вы дослужились вот так день ото дня до 10 песни ШБ и у вас рождается трансцендентный Кришна,
 и у вас праздник, пир, Махараджа Нанда раздает
всем подарки. Да, в этот день,-два-три вы конечно не будете исполнять материальные
обязанности.

Но день, два, три проходят и материальные обязанности возвращаются. Вместе с новыми
обязанностями. На смену войне демонов и полубогов у вас появляется маленький Кришна
который периодически голодный и вы должны его кормить. Когда он сыт, вы счастливы
как мама Яшода и не меньше, и идете исполнять материальные обязанности.

Потом Кришна просыпается, бьет горшки, насылает вам своих друзей обезьян, т.к. вы еще не привыкли,
что он тут самый главный и периодически допускаете что он голодный.

Так вы постепенно совершенствуясь в материальный обязанностях также и совершенствуетесь
в духовном, следя чтобы Кришна был доволен, сыт и развивался. Вы учите его ходить,
развлекаете по всякому, как родители развлекают детей, а он вас в это время учит куда
бОльшему. Исполнение материальных обязанностей ваших выходит на новый уровен понимания
день ото дня, но никуда эти обязанности не деваются. Кришна вас не держит долго, часа два
ему более чем достаточно, мало того, если вы задержитель дольше, то опять же разозлите его
своей неуклюжестью и тем то не оставите его в покое. Вы еще не готовы проводить с ним
дольше 2 часов, иначе он вас просто измучает, вы не сможете делать всё как там полагается,
будете обращать внимание на что-то другое и ни вы ни он не будете счастливы, произойдет
падение по разным причинам. Такие падения происходят регулярно и это нормально.

Чуть только вы отвлеклись или пренебрегли, всё, горшки побиты, масло на полу.

Постепенно за годы, не намного быстрее чем в жизни ваш Кришна подрастет.
Вы же знаете из ШБ, Кришна вначале маленький, потом подросток, потом взрослый.
Кришна начинет ходить и требовать больше времени, периодически убивает ваших демонов. 
И вы к тому времени уже более проворны в трансцендентом, чем вначале, когда вы больше похожи на слона
в посудной лавке, да еще на слона который норовит что-то украсть, за что периодически
подвергается атаке армии обезьян. То есть такой полуслон-полуРавана.

Потом ваш Кришна еще ребенком знакомится с маленькой Радхарани.
Это не намного проще для вас чем тянуть васуки за усы. Вы измучены, но зато все довольны,
И Кришна, и маленькая Радха и вы, больше всех из них пострадавший.
И как и каждый день, возвращаетесь к своим материальным обязанностям.

В конце концов вы становитесь опытной матерью Кришне, и когда Кришна становится
взрослым, ему уже не нужно ваше молоко, а ему нужна любовь Радхи. Тогда, как верная
мать, вы забываете что вы мать и становитесь служанкой по линии слуг Радхи.
Ведь это единственное что хочет теперь ваш повзрослевший Кришна. И он хочет этого не менее регулярно,
чем когда был маленьким и хотел молока. Молоком и маслом на этом этапе вы уже не отделаетесь.
Ставки повышены и служение ваше иногда стало занимать больше времени.
Да, это нелегкое дело, устроить им свидание, и не просто свидание, а так, чтобы
они были довольны этим свиданием, иначе вам первой же не поздоровится.
Приходил к вам когда нибудь ваш материальный сын домой после неудачного свидания?
Вот вот. И не подходи. Теперь представьте гнев Радхарани если что не так. Если
отделаетесь битой посудой- это за счастье.
Это не просто тупо взять и привести за ручки друг к другу, о нет, вас испепелят на месте.
Все должно быть в высшей степени романтично, угадывая тайные желания как Кришны так и Радхи.
Поэтому у вас будут шпионы при Кришне, и шпионы при Радхе, а вы как полководец, руководите
действиями всей этой армии на поле. Это то самое поле, о котором упоминал и Враджендра Кумар Пр.
в вашей ссылке. Это также ваше поле деятельности, как и материальное.
Да это иногда занимает больше времени, но не волнуйтесь, Кришна помнит и о ваших
обязанностях материальных и поэтому его романтика не простирается так далеко и долго, тобы
помешать вам справится и с вашими делами в этом мире.

Кришна всё организует, он находит для вас время и место для этого служения. И оставляет вам
дальше ваши обязанности материальные, ведь без них, поверьте, вы не сможете совершентвоваться
в трансцендентном. И это только если вы преуспеваете также и в трансцендентном. Если вы не дай-бог
не успеваете в трансцендентном, вас так завалят материальными делами, что забудете дорогу к Кришне.
На время. Чтобы подумали на досуге, кто вам важнее. Но если не будете успевать в материальном,
то вам зададут не меньшую трепку с угрозами всех видов. О, вы узнаете, каким образом Кришна и Радха
также заинтересованы и в ваши материальных делах.

Если вы не верите про шпионов, почитайте у Бх Тхакура что-нибудь, например Джайва Дхарму.
Там вы найдете куда более веселое инфо что творится в духовном мире.

Но это по сути и не важно. Важно понять что это всё вы делаете за достаточно короткое время
допустим 2-4 часа в день, не больше. Остальное время займут ваши НЕОБХОДИМЫЕ материальные обязанности.

И не думайте, пожалуйста, что на уровне служения Радхарани это какой-то мега-уровень и что
это служение ставит крест на ваших материальнх обязанностях и уже самим фактом освобождает от всего. 
Подумайте над тем, что даже сам
Кришна и Радхарани считает ваши материальные обязанности не меее важными чем духовные и 
находит время и выбирает для себя время посреди ваших дел и никогда не отменяет ваши дела,
то есть НЕ СЧИТАЕТ ЭТО ЧЕМ ТО МЕНЕЕ ВАЖНЫМ чем служение Радхе-Кришне.

Вы это сами легко сможете проверить если сделаете такой опыт. Вас просто не допустят к трансцендентным
обязанностям если вы сочканете в материальном.

Не-исполнение материальных обязанностей в материальном теле
лишит вас всякой возможности служить Кришне и Радхе духовно. А также лишит вас воможности
развиться до определенного совершенства в этом служении.

Именно поэтому в Ишопанишад и написано, как вы правильно заметили, что "Человек должен в совершенстве 
постичь Личность Бога Шри Кришну и Его трансцендентное имя, форму, качества и игры, так же как и 
временное материальное творение с его смертными полубогами, людьми и животными. Тот, кто постиг это, 
попирает смерть и поднимается над эфемерным космическим проявлением, чтобы в вечном царстве Бога 
наслаждаться вечной жизнью, исполненной блаженства и знания".

Совершенствуясь в одном типе служения, вы получаете возможность совершенствоваться и в другом типе. Так все виды деятельности
достигают ВМЕСТЕ совершенства и так человек достигает окончательного устойчивого освобождения. Одни виды
деятельности питают и укрепляют другие.

И в доказательство этого также и в ШБ и в Брихад Бхагаватамрите мы видим, что вначале идет
речь о материальном, потом о полубогах, потом о разных духовных мирах, а потом уже о Голоке.
Вся эта деятельность происходит последовательно, а также, что часто понимается неправильно, одновременно.

То есть живя обычной жизнью, вы ОДНОВРЕМЕННО день ото дня совершенствуетесь ТАКЖЕ и в высшей деятельности.

Насчет того, что человека на уровне любви к Кришне и Радхе не интересует материальный мир, - это так.
Только вопрос - сколько времени эта любовь длится? Я вам скажу, эта любовь длится на этапе маленького Кришны
и маленькой Радхарани где-то минут 5-10 посреди сеанса вашей медитации на эту лилу, весь сеанс занимает
допустим часа 2, не больше. И вот эти минут 5-10 вас действительно не интересует ничто материальное. 
И вот минут 5-10, а потом набегают другие маленькие подружки и друзья и вам уже за ними
не успеть, вы еще как-то по слоновьи им пытаетесь помочь. И Всё. Дальше вы им не нужны, Вы свободны, спускаемся с неба,
и идите на работу или ведите в школу вашего вполне материального ребенка. В это время вы уже не помните
ничего о любви Кришны к Радхе и наоборот. Ну или почти ничего. Парадоксально, но факт. Таково свойства нашего
сознания, имеющего размер атома и потому при спуске с небо мгновенно забывающего всё и мгновенно погружающегося
в новое.

Именно поэтому в БГ и написано "О каком состоянии бытия человек помнит, оставляя тело, о сын Кунти, того состояния он 
безусловно достигнет в следующей жизни".
Ключевой подвох здесь - фраза "помнит состояние бытия". Вот вы можете проверить, но вернувшись от служения Радхе-Кришне
или даже с Вайкунтхи, через 5 минут вы уже не сможете вспомнить это состояние бытия. Вы да, помните что вы служили, но 
вспомнить состояние бытия, то есть воспроизвести ощущение тамошнего бытия - нереально.
И аналогично, находясь там, вы не можете вспомнить ощущение здешнего бытия, со всеми его проблемами.
Так что, раз мы не помним, даже если служим, то никуда и не попадаем. А попадаем только если находимся в этом
состоянии бытия, то есть в служении. Поэтому служение должно быть непрерывным (в конце концов), о чем и говорит
Господь Чайтанья (киртания сада хари). Сада - всегда.
Ну тут есть конечно нюанс про момент смерти, что в момент смерти душа выходит из тела, и куда она выйдет, много от чего зависит,
но ведь если вы привязаны
к материи, а за вычетом 2 часов медитации 22 часа мы в материи - это определенно рождает привязанность.
Так что и время нахождения в лилах также сообщает нам о вероятности попасть на Голоку в следующей жизни.
Ну это мы отвлеклись.

Чтобы удержать вас вечно на уровне Голоки, нужен большой опыт и большие связи в духовном мире. Нужно то, что
называется держаться за лотосные стопы, заслужить, именно заслужить служением милость лотосных стоп, заслужить большими
трудами. Терпение человека на этом уровне сравнивается с тарор апи сахшнуна, терпеливей дерева.
Только тот может киртания сада хари. Сада. Всегда.

Представьте себе терпение дерева и скажите себе, сможете ли вы ВСЕГДА медитировать на эти лилы?
А раз не всегда, то вот, все остальное время надо делать материальные обязанности.

И это только аспект терпения. А остальные 3 аспекта? Нет, очень тяжело держать сознание (и соответственно тело)
ВСЕГДА сосредоточенным на эти лилы. Соответственно не воспринимайте сентиментально когда говорят, что
любовь к Кришне-Радхе освобождает от привязанностей. Освобождает, но на сколько времени? Вот сколько вы
можете терпеть эту любовь, на столько времени и освобождает. И так до тех пор пока человек в таких вот духовных трудах
, длящихся день ото дня, не научится терпеть и вести себя так, что станет одной сплошной
жертвой, т.к. именно его жертва поддерживает эти лилы, не научится вести себя так, как описывает Кришна
такого человека в БГ - действовать без привязанности к плодам и т.д., действовать во ИМЯ Него.

Вот мы тоже все считаем биполярно, чернобело - что мы или привязаны или отвязаны. А третьего типа не
дано.

Да нет же, именно в третьем то и вся суть. Потерпеть может человек быть не привязанным 5 минут, 10 минут, 2 часа,
но поскольку искушение в лилах непрерывно возрастает по мере углубления, то и терпению конец приходит. Кто 5 минут терпит,
тот 5 минут достоин служить в лиле, кто 10, тот 10.

Поэтому вот вы тоже заявление делаете - кто из женщин достоин? Да потерпеть 2 минуты многие смогут.
Но вечно терпеть бесконечные искушения действительно мало кто сможет.
Тут надобно поддержку иметь. И поддержка, она приходит, но хватит ли вам терпения дождаться этой поддержки?
Хватит ли веры что эта поддержка придет? Устоит ли сознание?
Всегда в такие моменты встает вопрос - ну где же, а то я того, этого, падаю..
Будет поддержка или нет? Если будет, то когда? Никогда этого не знаешь. 
И счет идет на секунды. А Кришна в это время, где он? А нет его, спрячется и ждет, и смотрит, вытерпите ли?
А вот это вопрос. Искушение таково, что силой увлекает сознание. Силой и не за что уцепиться.
Бах и вы уже грохнулись в материальный мир. Здравствуйте земные обязанности.
Потому что чтобы служить Радхе-Кришне, вы должны терпеть как никто не терпит.
И вообще ничего себе.
По сравнению с этим терпением исполнение домашних обязанностей выглядит куда полегче.
И так, постепенно терпение ваше возрастает и именно благодаря этому (ну еще и многому другому)
исполнение земных обязанностей также улучшается. А ведь почему не делаем домашнее?
Терпения не хватает. Жену терпеть не можем, мужа, детей.
Как Иисус сказал? Что буду рассказывать вам о небесном если о земном не разумеете?
Как будете терпеть небесные обязанности, если земные вытерпеть не можете?

Мы все думаем, да, типа небесные дела, вот от них награда, блаженство, любовь, а вот за земные
никакой награды. И подходим к духовной практике с таким подходом, вот мол понаслаждаюсь,
а то на земле тут надоело, работа одна. Нет, с таким подходом не будет успеха,
т.к. в трансцендентном терпеть и трудиться надо больше чем в земном, и награда приходит
не вначале, а уже после потения, терпения и трудов. Потерпех по имя Господа спасется.
Монахи называли молитву - пот и кровь. Кто не терпит в земных делах никогда не сможет
утерпеть в небесных, и только преуспевший в земном труде получает рекомендацию
небесную и становится достоин небесных трудов
с тем чтобы и земные его труды по развитию небесного терпения также усовершествовались,
но никак не брошены были.

И потом, почему вы думаете, что небесные коровы не едят земную пищу? Очень даже едят.
И дают вполне себе транцендентное молоко. Чем больше вы трудитесь, тем больше у вас
молока, и если вы умеете взбивать, тем больше йогурта и масла вы можете дать вашему голодному Кришне!
А Кришна никогда не упустит шанс полакомиться маслом. Он знает всех маслоделов и даже просто молокоделов наперечет.

Если ваша деятельность в материальном мире такова, что эта деятельность хотя бы кормит трансцендентных коров
и потоки этого молока создадут небезызвестный молочный океан.
То в один трудный день, когда нас, лишенных благословения из-за оскорбления, одолеют демоны, но основание трудов и надежд наших
и сам источних жизни наш соберутся в одно и отправятся в дальний путь за ответом как жить, когда всё вокруг рухнуло, и если вы 
тверды еще настолько что не искуситесь и пройдете этот путь наверх, то ослепнете вместе с ними, увидев сияние хозяина этого океана,
и будете вознаграждены и утвердитесь в искомом и в знании как взбить молоко трансцендентных коров в масло, и если вы
потрудитесь хорошенько для этого так, что "вся тварь видящи трепеташе, основания земли колебахуся, 
светила скрывахуся, горы вострепеташа, и камение разседеся", и продукт своим ароматом пронзит миры
то вам увы не избежать трансцендентного воровства и всех его трансценденных последствий. 

Поэтому именно материальная деятельность в нашем мире - ключ ко всему и невозможно приступить
к духовной деятельности не достигнув определенного совершенства в материальной.

И вот мы вернулись к месту что вы говорили, что преданные стремятся к вечной дхарме и избегают земной. Вы правы,
это конечно в корне неправильно и губительно для самих преданных. Но. Вы сделали акцент на том, что вот именно
женские или мужские обязанности. Это не важно, поверьте. В наше время мужчинам приходится исполнять
женские, а женщинам мужские. И здесь главное - не удовлетворить мужское или женское начало людей.
Мужскую или женскую природу.
Ибо оно не удовлетворяемо в принципе. Вопрос просто в количестве. Чуть чуть вы сможете
удовлетворить, но при возрастании количества, а оно всегда возрастает, встанет вопрос о неудовлетворяемости
в принципе. По причине изначальной искаженности этого самого мужского и женского начала.
Главное чтобы эта деятельность кормила трансцендентных коров.
То есть была деятельностью во Имя... и без ожидания.., А во имя чего и ожидания чего - это уже на своем уровне 
каждый сам называет по своему.
И понимание направленности деятельность напрямую зависит опять же от деятельности, то есть деятельность,
её умонастроение, направленность - ключ ко всему и её нльзя отбросить или пренебречь.
Кришна же всеяден. Ему главное не мужское это или женское материальное начало что-то там исполнило или не исполнило, 
а масло это или не масло.


Извините за простыню  :smilies:

----------


## Александр.Б

> В плане преданного служение полезно все таки менее сентиментальное и более практическое знание о различии Радхи, Кришны и Дживы, 
> чем знание о том что все едино и всё есть частица всего.
> Кришна конечно может принимать и отвечать всем любовью, но делает он это не сентиментальным или фантазийным образом, а практически
> конкретным образом. И даже мистика имеет свои законы и пределы.


Конечно может!!!! и непонятно, где вы там сентименты нашли, это-же основа вайшнавской философии)) другими словами, я не вижу противоречий!))))

----------


## Инна82

> Вначале преданный вообще не знает Кришну, а пахтает океан вместе со своими демонами.
> Это трансцендентный уровень или нет? Еще нет, но он уже постепенно узнает Гаруду, узнает Вишну,
> узнает Васуки, узнает Шиву. Это тоже не за один день делается - но и не круглые сутки,
> это 2-4 часа мантры в день. Все остальное время - материальные обязанности.
> 
> Во время пахтанья океана из океана много чего хорошего он получает, но потом
> как мы знаем из ШБ демоны опять завоевывают все три мира, то есть преданный
> на этом уровне капитально падает, потом приходит мальчик и в благодарность
> за то, прошлое служение по знакомству дает освобождение внуку Прахлады
> и освобождает вновь временно освобождает все три мира. И так далее


Спасибо, все прочитала, очень интересно.

----------


## Варган

"В первом издании «Обратно к Богу» была освещена проблема женщин. И Пранада деви даси написала в этой статье: «Мы будем строить наше понимание о роли женщин в сознании Кришны на том как Шрила Прабхупада относился к своим ученицам». И это была вся их эпистемология [наука об обоснованности знания, ведический аналог - прамана]. То есть этот подход пренебрегает тем фактом… Прежде всего это пренебрежение всеми его наставлениями. То есть они опираются на то, как Прабхупада к нам относился. При этом они игнорируют его наставления, то, что он сказал в своих книгах. Это стоит понимать через его книги. В этом изъян этой проблемы.

Феминизм против традиционализма. Или феминизм против талибанизма. Они использовали этот термин на сайте dandavats.com Это показывает какую позицию лидеры занимают по этому вопросу. В этом изъян этой проблемы. Они говорят, что Прабхупада так относился и это должно быть всегда. Но Прабхупада сказал, что женщин, дочерей моих учеников нужно облучать двум вещам: правильному приготовлению пищи и целомудрию. И Прабхупада хотел ввести варнашраму. Тот факт, что Шрила Прабхупада относился к своим западным ученицам определенным образом, понимая, что в культурном смысле они варвары в действительности, и поэтому он дал им суть практики. Но в культурном отношении, как он рассказал Субак Махараджу. Он сказал ему лично: «Философии можно учиться у западных преданных, но поведению и жизни ты должен учиться у своих родителей».

Вот здесь идет излом в этом вопросе. Тот факт, что Шрила Прабхупада шел на какие-то адаптации в западной культуре, не говорит о том, что это должно стать стандартом для всего ИСККОН на 10 тысяч лет. То есть сейчас мы должны научить индийских женщин танцевать перед киртаном и… Когда я был в Индии, когда Шрила Прабхупада присутствовал в Индии, его индийские ученицы, никто им не говорил об этом, стояли всегда сзади. Они даже пальцами своими не шевелили, не говоря уже о танцах. Прабхупада никогда не говорил им, что теперь вы должны стать спереди и начать кружиться перед всеми.

Вот суть этой проблемы. Эпистемология неверна. Возможно, Джи-би-си надеется, что эта проблема сама исчезнет. Мы просто говорим: единство в многообразии, все должны быть счастливы. Но так не работает.

Есть много нюансов. Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что мы не можем позволить полигамию в нашем Обществе, что может означать, что Прабхупада был против этого. Хотя он был за это в своих книгах. Но даже после этого более одного раза Шрила Прабхупада вдохновлял на это. Он говорил, что столько девушек присоединяются к нашему Движению. Он сказал, если мужчина может содержать их, у него может быть по 30 жен, я не возражаю. Эти наставления тоже есть. Но в нашем Обществе это не должно превращаться в то, что это президент храма и его поддерживают из фондов храма. Если он сам зарабатывает, у него может быть 30 жен. Но это неактуальная на данный момент проблема, потому что все в большей или меньшей степени в нашем Движении убеждены, что Прабхупада был против полигамии. Но я не убежден. Потому что я читаю. Я не просто принимаю на веру то, что говорят другие. Я читаю то, что говорит Прабхупада. Это не единственное, что говорил Прабхупада. Это так интерпретировали, что Прабхупада в конечном итоге был против этого.

То есть мы даже не знаем, как вести диспуты, потому что все выходят из себя, начинают обзываться, использовать такие термины как "талибан". Конечно, можно сказать, что феминистки это тоже ругательство. Но феминистки заявляют, что у женщин должны быть равные права. Этот термин как раз таки точный, тогда как талибан – это совершенно неправильное употребление слова. Просто термин, продиктованный политическими мотивами. Не думайте, что те, кто против феминизма в ИСККОН будут взрывать людей, как это делает Талибан. Это просто политика, если прибегают к таким терминам.

Если у нас нет правильного брахманического понимания, это порождает политику. Например, группа, выступающая за женщин дикша-гуру выпустила совершенно злословную книгу. Например, некоторые интервью брали несколько лет назад у разных ученых и ачарьев южноиндийских сампрадай. Семеро из девяти были совершенно радикально против женщин дикша-гуру. Они взяли интервью у Вишештвары Тиртхи. Они спросили у него, и он сказал: «Да, да, у женщин тоже может быть гуру». Он даже не мог себе представить, что может ли женщина сама быть гуру. Когда он услышал об этом, он просто вышел из комнаты. Он думал, это просто смешно. Но были еще двое. Один из них определенно сказал «да», но этот человек не был пандитом, просто был священником. Другой сказал: «Да, возможно». И это написали в их книге. А всех остальных, кто был против, они просто не напечатали. Что это такое? Это политика. Просто политика".

Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент из лекции «Полёт на собственных крыльях»

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> все в большей или меньшей степени в нашем Движении убеждены, что Прабхупада был против полигамии. Но я не убежден. Потому что я читаю. Я не просто принимаю на веру то, что говорят другие. Я читаю то, что говорит Прабхупада. Это не единственное, что говорил Прабхупада. Это так интерпретировали, что Прабхупада в конечном итоге был против этого.


Кстати, любопытно, что в Индии в прошлом году даже мусульманам законодательством запретили многоженство  :smilies:  http://www.islamisemya.com/aktualno/...-mnogozhenstvo

И Шрила Прабхупада не разрешал это в ИСККОН. Если говорить в целом о системе варнашраме, то там были эти вещи, но сейчас и системы никакой нет, и разве эта тема уже стала актуальной для общества?))
Или есть смысл начать построение варнашрамы прямо с этого?))

 «Что касается второго брака, этого делать нельзя, поскольку многоженство противоречит закону и мы также этого не поощряем…Но он должен действовать вне нашего Общества. *Внутри Общества разрешается* *только один брак* » (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Бхагавану дасу, 7 сентября 1975 г.).

----------


## Варган

*Вы можете назвать это сексизмом, если хотите, но такова позиция Прабхупады*

"Это трудная тема, поскольку в нашем обществе, в ИСККОН также есть отчетливые различия во мнениях. Некоторые говорят: ну, Прабхупада относился к мужчинам и женщинам одинаково. Другие говорят: ну, вы должны знать, что Прабхупада говорил о ролях в варнашраме. Прабхупада много говорил о ролях в варнашраме. Мое понимание таково, что Шрила Прабхупада как практический проповедник видел, что на Западе мужчины и женщины смешиваются друг с другом и у них нет такого традиционного понимания общества, поэтому он занимал мужчин и женщин как проповедников. Прабхупада сказал: «Наша политика занимать мужчин и женщин как проповедников». Он не сказал, что это наш принцип. Он сказал, что это наша политика, наш метод. Потому что на Западе мужчины и женщины общаются близко друг с другом.

Шрила Прабхупада также сказал, чтобы мы переходили и двигались к традиционному обществу, потому что это благоприятно для практики сознания Кришны, так как современный образ жизни предполагает слишком близкое общение мужчин и женщин. Это причина падения. В шастре приводится пример гхи: если положить его рядом с огнем, оно естественно растопится. Если мужчину и женщину оставить одних, вблизи друг от друга, то начинается процесс таяния масла. Поэтому мы видим в Бхагаватам и в Ману-самхите цитируется, Прабхупада часто это цитировал: не нужно сидеть близко со своей матерью, сестрой или дочерью, не говоря уже о других женщинах, потому что чувства могут возбудиться. Шрила Прабхупада цитировал этот стих, он говорил, что только негодяи возбудятся сидя рядом с матерью, сестрой или дочерью. Но Прабхупада цитировал: даже очень образованный человек может возбудиться даже сидя с матерью, сестрой или дочерью.

Есть жалоба, что, видите, Шрила Прабхупада относился к мужчинам и женщинам равно, одинаково. Он давал одинаковые возможности для духовного развития, но не занимал их одинаково. Например, он не делал женщин GBC. Он говорил Ямуне, что я бы сделал тебя GBC, если бы ты была мужчиной. То есть у него не было политики назначать женщин на посты GBC. Он верил в принцип, что мужчины должны быть лидерами, а у женщин должна быть подчиненная социальная роль.

Когда Шрила Прабхупада ездил к Индире Ганди, у него было несколько предложений. Одно из них: она должна подать в отставку с поста премьер-министра и сделать Санджая премьер-министром. То есть ему не нравилась демократия. Он сказал, что вы станьте матерью-царицей, а Санджай пусть будет царем. Хотя Санджай был негодяем, но Шрила Прабхупада посоветовал: «Сделайте его царем». Под руководством Прабхупады.

Прабхупада не делал женщин президентами храмов. Был один случай в 1968 году, когда храм состоял из двух человек: мужа и жены. Муж оставил сознание Кришны и Прабхупада сказал женщине, что она может стать президентом храма. Она была единственным членом храма. Вы можете назвать это сексизмом, если хотите, но такова позиция Прабхупады. Есть те, кто говорят, что Прабхупада сказал: «Когда мужчины и женщины приходят в сознание Кришны, они становятся равными». Что-то вроде этого. Я точно не помню. Когда женщины становятся преданными. Но когда джива в женском теле… Мы должны всегда помнить: мы не мужчина, мы не женщина, мы не часть этого материального мира, но мы должны действовать в определенных обозначениях, пока мы находимся в этом мире. Так что не нужно думать, что поскольку женщина берет мешочек с четками и начинает повторять «Харе Кришна», она преодолевает все свои обусловленности. И мужчина тоже поднимается над всем этим.

Шрила Прабхупада отмечал случай с Гандхари. Когда Кунти родила ребенка, до Гандхари, Гандхари была настолько расстроена тем, что Кунти родила раньше Гандхари, что в разочаровании, а она была беременна, она ударила по животу, по своему эмбриону, который разорвался. Поэтому у нее получилось сто. Не один кусочек беспокойства, а сто кусочков беспокойства. Она, казалось бы, вызвала выкидыш, но Вьяса потом устроил инкубацию эмбрионов. В современной науке это тоже есть: младенцев кладут в инкубатор. На свет появились сто негодяев. У нее еще была одна дочь, то есть сто один ребенок.

Итак, Прабхупада когда комментировал, он сказал, что даже в случае с такими великими душами как Гандхари, это великий пример людей. Она была очень красива и квалифицированна, но когда она услышала, что ее муж слеп, она сама себя ослепила, она завязала повязку на глазах, чтобы не иметь преимущества перед своим мужем, не быть выше своего мужа. Она добровольно стала слепой. Такая вот, живущая по высоким моральным принципам женщина. Но даже она из-за своей женской природы позавидовала Кунти, что та родила раньше нее. Так что не нужно думать, что просто взяв мешочек с четками, вы вдруг, мгновенно освободитесь от вашей обусловленности".

Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент из лекции «Обязанности мужчин»
http://bvks.ru/reader/articles/mojet...eto_seksizmom/

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Простите, но никак не могу согласиться с некоторыми утверждениями.




> *Вы можете назвать это сексизмом, если хотите, но такова позиция Прабхупады*
> 
> "Это трудная тема, поскольку в нашем обществе, в ИСККОН также есть отчетливые различия во мнениях. Некоторые говорят: ну, Прабхупада относился к мужчинам и женщинам одинаково. Другие говорят: ну, вы должны знать, что Прабхупада говорил о ролях в варнашраме. Прабхупада много говорил о ролях в варнашраме. Мое понимание таково, что Шрила Прабхупада как практический проповедник видел, что на Западе мужчины и женщины смешиваются друг с другом и у них нет такого традиционного понимания общества, поэтому он занимал мужчин и женщин как проповедников. Прабхупада сказал: «Наша политика занимать мужчин и женщин как проповедников». Он не сказал, что это наш принцип. Он сказал, что это наша политика, наш метод. Потому что на Западе мужчины и женщины общаются близко друг с другом.[/url]


"Это очень важно. Господь чайтанья Махапрабху хотел придумать способ привлечь к сознанию Кришны майавади ибдругих людей, не испытывающих к нему никакого интереса. Так всегда поступает ачарья. Не следует ожидать, что ачарья, который приходит на землю, чтобы служить Господу, будет действовать по шаблону, ибо его задача – найти новые способы распространения сознания Кришны. Иногда завистники критикуют Движение сознания Кришны за то, что в нем любовь к Богу проповедуют и юноши, и девушки…
Но, поскольку мы готовим к проповеднической деятельности как юношей, так и девушек, наши девушки – не обыкновенные девушки, они практически ни в чем не уступают своим духовным братьям, проповедующим философию сознания Кришны. Поэтому мы даем вощзможность и юношам и девушкам заниматься абсолютно трансцендентной деятельностью, чтобы распространить Движение сознания Кришны. Тем завистливым глупцам, которые критикуют совместную деятельность юношей и девушек в нашем обществе, придется довлльствоваться собственной глупостью, поскольку они не знают, как распространять сознание Кришны, используя все подходящие для этого методы. Их шаблонный подход никогда не поможет им распространить сознание Кришны. Поэтому наша деятельность по милости Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху является совершенной, так как именно Он предложил изобрести способ, который позволил бы привлечь к сознанию Кришны даже тех, кто сторонится Его." (Ч.Ч., Ади-лила 7.31-32, комм.)




> Есть жалоба, что, видите, Шрила Прабхупада относился к мужчинам и женщинам равно, одинаково. Он давал одинаковые возможности для духовного развития, но не занимал их одинаково. Например, он не делал женщин GBC. Он говорил Ямуне, что я бы сделал тебя GBC, если бы ты была мужчиной. То есть у него не было политики назначать женщин на посты GBC. Он верил в принцип, что мужчины должны быть лидерами, а у женщин должна быть подчиненная социальная роль.


"Однажды Шрила Прабхупада рассматривал возможность сделать Ямуну членом Джи-Би-Си, но некоторые преданные стали возражать: «Женщина не может быть Джи-Би-Си». Прабхупада ответил: «Мужчины и женщины равны на духовной платформе». Хотя Прабхупада предлагал такое служение Ямуне, ей больше нравилось служить Божествам и петь бхаджаны, поэтому она отказалась. Прабхупада обращался со своими ученицами как с собственными дочерьми. Они могли обращаться к нему за советом и могли стоять, где хотели, во время поклонения в храме"  (Из книги Гурудаса, мужа Ямуны под названием "Своим примером" (Gurudasa, By His Example))




> Когда Шрила Прабхупада ездил к Индире Ганди, у него было несколько предложений. Одно из них: она должна подать в отставку с поста премьер-министра и сделать Санджая премьер-министром. То есть ему не нравилась демократия. Он сказал, что вы станьте матерью-царицей, а Санджай пусть будет царем. Хотя Санджай был негодяем, но Шрила Прабхупада посоветовал: «Сделайте его царем». Под руководством Прабхупады.


"В нашем материальном мире существует ли какой-то запрет в том, что женщина не может стать профессором? Если она квалифицирована, она может стать профессором. Что здесь плохого? Она должна быть квалифицирована. Таково положение. Таким же образом, если женщина понимает сознание Кришны совершенным образом, она может стать гуру." (Интервью с профессором О’Конеллом, Мотилалом и Шиварамом, 18 июня 1976, Торонто)




> Прабхупада не делал женщин президентами храмов. Был один случай в 1968 году, когда храм состоял из двух человек: мужа и жены. Муж оставил сознание Кришны и Прабхупада сказал женщине, что она может стать президентом храма. Она была единственным членом храма.


"М-р Вокс: Может ли женщина стать президентом храма?
Прабхупада: Да, почему нет?"
(Беседа в комнате с м-ром Воксом, писателем и редактором журнала Плэйбой, 5 июля 1975, Чикаго.)

"И в то время я занималась управлением, в то время у меня была группа санкиртаны, состоящей из женщин, и я была лидером группы. Мы путешествовали. У нас был небольшой храм, где я была президентом храма какое-то время. Я читала лекции, вела киртаны, играла на мриданге. И все шло в таком духе." (Интервью Ананга Манджари д.д.)





> Есть те, кто говорят, что Прабхупада сказал: «Когда мужчины и женщины приходят в сознание Кришны, они становятся равными». Что-то вроде этого. Я точно не помню. Когда женщины становятся преданными. Но когда джива в женском теле… Мы должны всегда помнить: мы не мужчина, мы не женщина, мы не часть этого материального мира, но мы должны действовать в определенных обозначениях, пока мы находимся в этом мире. Так что не нужно думать, что поскольку женщина берет мешочек с четками и начинает повторять «Харе Кришна», она преодолевает все свои обусловленности. И мужчина тоже поднимается над всем этим.


"Но в Бхагавад-гите мы находим, что женщины также равно компетентны, как и мужчины в отношении движения сознания Кришны. Поэтому, пожалуйста, неси эту миссионерскую деятельность и докажи это практическим примером, что здесь нет ограничения ни для кого в отношении проповеднического дела для сознания Кришны." (Письмо ШП Химавати, 20 декабря 1960 г.)




> Шрила Прабхупада отмечал случай с Гандхари. Когда Кунти родила ребенка, до Гандхари, Гандхари была настолько расстроена тем, что Кунти родила раньше Гандхари, что в разочаровании, а она была беременна, она ударила по животу, по своему эмбриону, который разорвался. Поэтому у нее получилось сто. Не один кусочек беспокойства, а сто кусочков беспокойства. Она, казалось бы, вызвала выкидыш, но Вьяса потом устроил инкубацию эмбрионов. В современной науке это тоже есть: младенцев кладут в инкубатор. На свет появились сто негодяев. У нее еще была одна дочь, то есть сто один ребенок.
> Итак, Прабхупада когда комментировал, он сказал, что даже в случае с такими великими душами как Гандхари, это великий пример людей. Она была очень красива и квалифицированна, но когда она услышала, что ее муж слеп, она сама себя ослепила, она завязала повязку на глазах, чтобы не иметь преимущества перед своим мужем, не быть выше своего мужа. Она добровольно стала слепой. Такая вот, живущая по высоким моральным принципам женщина. Но даже она из-за своей женской природы позавидовала Кунти, что та родила раньше нее. Так что не нужно думать, что просто взяв мешочек с четками, вы вдруг, мгновенно освободитесь от вашей обусловленности".


Гандхари не была преданной Кришны, она была преданной Шивы и в конце жизни прокляла Кришну, что весь Его род Яду погибнет.

"Подобные естественные наклонности женщин или мужчин проявляются только в тех из них, кто находится во власти телесных представлений о жизни. Однако, возвышаясь духовно, и мужчина, и женщина способны полностью избавиться от отождествления себя с телом. Мы должны видеть в женщинах лишь вечные души (ахам брахмасми), чье единственное предназначение — приносить радость Кришне. Только тогда мы сможем выйти из-под влияния гун материальной природы, которое испытывает на себе каждый, кто получил материальное тело." (Шримад Бхагаватам 6.18.42, комм.)

Чтобы предотвратить возможные предположения насчет меня, считаю своим долгом написать, что я уважаю Шрилу Бхакти Викашу Свами Махараджа. Так же как и других проповедников и лидеров ИСККОН. Но это не значит, что я обязана соглашаться с любыми словами, исходящими из их уст. Главный шикша-гуру для всех преданных в ИСККОН - это Шрила Прабхупада. Поэтому я придерживаюсь его мнения и позиции, явленные в его книгах и в личном поведении.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> "В первом издании «Обратно к Богу» была освещена проблема женщин. И Пранада деви даси написала в этой статье: «Мы будем строить наше понимание о роли женщин в сознании Кришны на том как Шрила Прабхупада относился к своим ученицам». И это была вся их эпистемология [наука об обоснованности знания, ведический аналог - прамана]. То есть этот подход пренебрегает тем фактом… Прежде всего это пренебрежение всеми его наставлениями. То есть они опираются на то, как Прабхупада к нам относился. При этом они игнорируют его наставления, то, что он сказал в своих книгах. Это стоит понимать через его книги. В этом изъян этой проблемы.
> 
> Феминизм против традиционализма. Или феминизм против талибанизма. Они использовали этот термин на сайте dandavats.com Это показывает какую позицию лидеры занимают по этому вопросу. В этом изъян этой проблемы. Они говорят, что Прабхупада так относился и это должно быть всегда.


Вопрос "на каких принципах должны производиться изменения или все должно оставаться все как есть" так и остается открытым.
В отдельной теме я собрала все попытки поменять положение женщин в ИСККОН еще при жизни Шрилы Прабхупады и его реакцию на это. Как можно увидеть, часто это не одобрялось Шрилой Прабхупадой. http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...803#post146803

----------


## Дамир

Обратите внимание, практически все профессии, Мужского Рода. Обратите так же на мир животных, как правило : Самец добытчик а самка хранительница очага Наверно это случайность.

----------


## Инна82

1) 


> Главный шикша-гуру для всех преданных в ИСККОН - это Шрила Прабхупада. Поэтому я придерживаюсь его мнения и позиции, явленные в его книгах и в личном поведении.


Прабхупада говорил также о построении Варна ашрамы, которая существует на основе законов Ману Самхиты. Ниже я повторно привожу цитаты Прабхупады о Варна-ашраме и цитаты из Ману Самхиты о положении женщин. Почему вы НЕ рассматриваете эти цитаты, а берете за истину только те слова Прабхупады, в которых он говорит о равенстве мужчин и женщин?

1. Ману Самхита об обязанностях женщины: текст 3, 10-11, 27 глава девятая.

2. Цитаты из писем Шрилы Прабхупады про Варна ашраму http://www.krishna.com.ua/index2.php...ge=0&Itemid=31

2) Вы приводите цитату из ШБ



> Подобные естественные наклонности женщин или мужчин проявляются только в тех из них, кто находится во власти телесных представлений о жизни. Однако, возвышаясь духовно, и мужчина, и женщина способны полностью избавиться от отождествления себя с телом.


Сколько процентов людей находятся не во власти своих представлений о теле? Сколько людей обладают таким духовным счастье, что не обращают внимание на свои болезни? Сколько людей совсем  не испытывают тяги к противоположному полу? Это риторический вопрос, и так понятно, что 99,9 процентов людей находятся в рамках телесных представлений.

Я прослушала ваше выступление, в котором вы говорите, что когда вы стали преданной, вас обижало, что в обществе преданных женщин ставят ниже мужчин, и вы стали искать цитаты Прабхупады о равенстве мужчин и женщин. Простите, но я подумала, что у вас есть какая-то внутренняя обида по поводу того, что женщины  занимают более низкое положение в обществе, чем мужчины, поэтому вы так доказываете правоту "неженских видов служения". Не хочу вас обидеть, может я не права.

Вероятно, вы находитесь на очень высоком уровне и не отождествляете себя с женским телом. Но ведь 99 процентов остальных женщин все равно будут жить в рамках телесного представления о жизни. Мне непонятно одно, зачем проповедовать "неженские" виды служения? Если все хотят Варна ашраму, тогда может стоит уже обучать женщин, девушек, девочек как раз-таки женским видам служения?

3) Вы не согласны со словами Бхакти Викаши Свами о положении женщин.

Для вас авторитетом являются слова Прабхупады. Если вам начнут присылать цитаты Прабхупады о Варна ашраме и положении женщин, вы ответите цитатами Прабхупады о равенстве мужчин и женщин. В итоге мы так ни к чему не придем.

Причем вы говорите, что вы не против Варна ашрамы. Но Варна ашрама строится на основе Ману Самхиты (в которой описывается положение женщины). Но цитаты из Ману Самхиты вы не принимаете, приводя цитату: "16. Да будет известно, что для кого предписаны обряды, сопровождаемые [чтением] священных текстов (mantra), начиная с обряда при зачатии и кончая обрядом на похоронах,- для того [существует] право на эту щастру, ни для кого другого. (Ману-самхита, глава 2)". Получается Ману Самхита для вас тоже не авторитет.

Может вы спросите у своего духовного учителя Бхакти Вигьяны? Вы имеете к нему доступ, а я  нет. Спросите у Бхакти Вигьяны: "Должно ли стать стандартом для нас положение женщин, которое было при Прабхупаде? Или всё-таки если мы стремимся к Варна ашраме, то женщины должны занять свои традиционные роли? Нужно ли проповедовать "неженские" виды служения?"

Буду благодарна, если разместите здесь ответ Бхакти Вигьяны.

----------


## Galima

> Самой главной мерой безопасности является правильный мотив и памятование о цели во время совершения деятельности. В «Бхагавад-гите» Кришна объясняет это Арджуне, что совершая действия в правильном сознании, человек даже убивая не будет становиться убийцей или не будет приобретать адское сознание убийцы. Женщины, воевавшие в Великой Отечественной Войне рассказывают, что только те, кто понимал и помнил, зачем они там, могли сохранить человеческое сознание и что не менее интересно: могли выжить в нелегких условиях. Так же и любой санкиртанщик расскажет вам, что как только осознание цели уходит из поля зрения, сразу же начинаются проблемы.
> 
> Еще один метод, помогающий сохранить женское лицо – периодически возвращаться к исполнению своих традиционных занятий. Женщины-фронтовички рассказывали, что когда выдавалось время, они втайне принимались что-то подшивать, собирать цветы и т.п. Эти вещи помогают спустить сознание к привычному уровню, почувствовать себя в своей тарелке.
> 
> А также важно умение переключаться с «рабочего» на «домашний, женский» режим, занимая свое положение в социальной структуре в подходящее для этого время.


Харе Кришна!
Доброго дня!

Я думаю, стоит рассмотреть общую ситуацию - когда женщина делает то, что мужчине удобнее и легче сделать?
Когда мужчина этого не делает.
Или просто мужчин нет (как известно, практически во всех общественных организациях и объединениях женщины составляют большинство).

Что касается мотивов к санкиртане - это наставление гуру - Шрилы Прабхупады.
Из персональных мотивов видела сильное сострадание - все эти люди идут в ад, 
я могу дать им шанс и я буду заниматься распространением книг (и почти 20 лет эта женщина распространяла книги ежедневно).

Очень трудно людям с такими мотивами рассказывать что-то про женскую дхарму, не так ли)

О действии в правильном сознании, вы рассмотрели только с позиции делающего, но есть и объект, на который воздействуют.
У него свое сознание и свои мотивы, с этой точки зрения предпочтительнее всё же контактировать в своем служении с женщинами.
Это лучшая защита от многих и многих неприятностей, которые могут случиться с женщиной.

___________

Безотносительно к вашей статье, но в связи с этой темой - превалирования женского, проповеди женственности и т.п.
Недавно наткнулась на заметку, которая оставила сильное чувство горечи и даже обиды.
Автор - Марианна Полонски ( как я понимаю, вайшнави) писала, что высшее выражение женского долга - приготовление еды.
Что все эти женщины, которые стремятся к сверхдуховности, едут в Тибет и т.п. занимаются не тем.
Не исполняют дхарму женскую.

Обидно, кому бы все эти лекторы рассказывали о ведических женщинах, о приготовлении еды, повышенной женственности и т.п.,
если бы в свое время сотни и даже тысячи молодых девушек не занимались духовной практикой, не распространяли бы книги.

Что это? Неуважение к самоотверженности в духовной жизни в угоду моде?

Тоже самое с мужественностью, мужчина должен то-сё, 
в итоге можно наблюдать живую иллюстрацию ко Второй Песне Бхагаватам.

Да, человек - соединение души и тела, есть два вида обязанностей, но все же духовные первоочередные.
Душа вечно значима, а тело - сегодня есть, завтра нет и если,
кроме готовки еды женщина ничего не делала, 
то в след. жизни она либо последует за мужем (а неизвестно куда он следовал, 
либо, в качестве продвижения по самсаре получит тело мужчины - если я всё правильно поняла)

----------


## Galima

Что касается вайшнавов, которые во многих темах внезапно ощущают себя в первую очередь мужчинами - так и хочется спросить, 
кто вас таких мудрых, сильных разумом родил?
Половина каждого человека - мать/отец.
Мама - первый гуру, а иногда и единственный, если человек больше не смог принять ничей авторитет.

Стоит понять, что женщины действительно могут всё, что не может сделать одна женщина (физически) сделают двое.

Но есть то, что может сделать только женщина, только женское тело.
Уникальные возможности, по отношению к которым остальные материальные действия второстепенны.

Но это касается именно материальных действий, духовная практика выше любой матер.деятельности в любом теле.

----------


## Дамир

Жажда "равноправия" женщин привело к тому, что разводы увеличились в РАЗЫ !

----------


## Galima

> Жажда "равноправия" женщин привело к тому, что разводы увеличились в РАЗЫ !


А причем тут "неженские" виды служения?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> 1) 
> Прабхупада говорил также о построении Варна ашрамы, которая существует на основе законов Ману Самхиты. Ниже я повторно привожу цитаты Прабхупады о Варна-ашраме и цитаты из Ману Самхиты о положении женщин. Почему вы НЕ рассматриваете эти цитаты, а берете за истину только те слова Прабхупады, в которых он говорит о равенстве мужчин и женщин?


1.Потому что прочитав цитаты по вашим ссылкам, я не нашла там ни одного упоминания о необходимости следовать законам Ману. 
2.Потому что сама Ману-самхита не предназначена для людей века Кали и Шриле Прабхупаде это было прекрасно известно.
3.Потому что распространение духовного знания - не деятельность материального уровня, а поэтому равенство не материальное, а духовное.
4.Ваши ссылки уже не работают.




> 1) Для вас авторитетом являются слова Прабхупады. Если вам начнут присылать цитаты Прабхупады о Варна ашраме и положении женщин, вы ответите цитатами Прабхупады о равенстве мужчин и женщин. В итоге мы так ни к чему не придем..


А можно я сама буду решать как я буду отвечать? Не ставьте меня в свои же рамки.




> 1) 
> Причем вы говорите, что вы не против Варна ашрамы. Но Варна ашрама строится на основе Ману Самхиты (в которой описывается положение женщины). Но цитаты из Ману Самхиты вы не принимаете, приводя цитату: "16. Да будет известно, что для кого предписаны обряды, сопровождаемые [чтением] священных текстов (mantra), начиная с обряда при зачатии и кончая обрядом на похоронах,- для того [существует] право на эту щастру, ни для кого другого. (Ману-самхита, глава 2)". Получается Ману Самхита для вас тоже не авторитет.
> 
> Может вы спросите у своего духовного учителя Бхакти Вигьяны? Вы имеете к нему доступ, а я  нет. Спросите у Бхакти Вигьяны: "Должно ли стать стандартом для нас положение женщин, которое было при Прабхупаде? Или всё-таки если мы стремимся к Варна ашраме, то женщины должны занять свои традиционные роли? Нужно ли проповедовать "неженские" виды служения?"
> 
> Буду благодарна, если разместите здесь ответ Бхакти Вигьяны.


Я не раз обсуждала этот вопрос со Шрилой Бхакти Вигьяной Госвами Махараджем. К сожалению записей этих обсуждений у меня нет, потому что это был личный разговор. Если вкратце, то он также считает следование традиционной роли всех полов нужным и важным делом, которое помогает (внимание!) стать *материально* счастливыми. Потому что без материального счастья *практически никто* (как вы и пишете) не способен долго заниматься духовной практикой. Тем не менее, служение женщин на санкиртане и тому подобное это деятельность более высокого порядка, а потому не материальна. Дословная цитата: "Проповедь, по мнению Шрилы Прабхупады, это могущественный метод духовного развития". 

Не знаете даже элементарного этикета как называют санньяси, а беретесь рассуждать о теме варнашрамы, которую даже ученые преданные считают непростой...

Помнится, Вы ссылались на мнение Враджендра Кумара прабху по вопросам варнашрамы. А вы знаете его мнение по затронутой здесь теме? Послушайте его лекцию в Москве в марте этого года. http://vedamedia.ru/lektsii-i-semina...snaya-lektsiya 

На ваши претензии больше отвечать не буду. Я опираюсь на мнение Джи-Би-Си, уполномоченных представителей Шрилы Прабхупады, которые официально позволяют женщинам исполнять любые виды служения в ИСККОН даже признавая важность построения варнашрамы. Для обсуждения варнашрамы есть отдельная огромная тема на форуме. Может быть вам стоит там проповедовать?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Обидно, кому бы все эти лекторы рассказывали о ведических женщинах, о приготовлении еды, повышенной женственности и т.п.,
> если бы в свое время сотни и даже тысячи молодых девушек не занимались духовной практикой, не распространяли бы книги.


 :good:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Обратите внимание, практически все профессии, Мужского Рода. Обратите так же на мир животных, как правило : Самец добытчик а самка хранительница очага Наверно это случайность.


Наверное поэтому в Инди швейным делом занимаются практически только мужчины, а женщины таскают на голове кирпичи?  :smilies:

----------


## Дамир

> Наверное поэтому в Инди швейным делом занимаются практически только мужчины, а женщины таскают на голове кирпичи?


Совершенно верно ! Точно так же как и в должности Президента страны, находятся далеко не Кшатрии и в парламенте далеко не Брахманы, так же и Женщины сегодня, занимаются чем угодно, только не своим делом !
*У женщин сегодня столько прав, что они перестали Быть Женщинами !*

----------


## Инна82

1) Спасибо за мнение Бхакти Вигьяны.

2) 


> 1.Потому что прочитав цитаты по вашим ссылкам, я не нашла там ни одного упоминания о необходимости следовать законам Ману. 
> 2.Потому что сама Ману-самхита не предназначена для людей века Кали и Шриле Прабхупаде это было прекрасно известно.


Варна ашрама строится на основе законов Ману Самхиты и на основании текстов ШБ. Странно, что вы как проповедник не знаете этого.

3) Я поняла, что с вами совершенно бесполезно спорить. Вы принимаете только цитаты из ПИСЕМ Прабхупады, которые вам нравятся. Все остальные цитаты Прабхупады, мнения саньяси  о положении женщин вы просто игнорируете.

4) Я не претендую на свою ученость и понимаю, что вы обладаете большими знаниями, чем я. Если вы пишите здесь и вступаете в спор, то  должны понимать, что не все люди будут придерживаться вашей точки зрения. В общении вы переходите на уровень эмоций и демонстрируете свое недовольство. Я  лично после общения с вами сделала для себя вывод, что женщина проповедник (неженские виды служения) не может быть гуру, так как в большой степени зависима от своих эмоций. Если эту роль будут занимать мужчины, будет лучше.

----------


## Инна82

> Помнится, Вы ссылались на мнение Враджендра Кумара прабху по вопросам варнашрамы. А вы знаете его мнение по затронутой здесь теме? Послушайте его лекцию в Москве в марте этого года. http://vedamedia.ru/lektsii-i-semina...snaya-lektsiya


Ответ на этот вопрос раскрывается на 1 ч. 9 минутах. Что я сказала противоречащее мнению Врадрадженды Кумара прабу? В ответе говорится, что есть ОБЩИЕ вещи (дхарма женщины)и есть ИСКЛЮЧЕНИЯ-ДЕТАЛИ (женщина-проповедник). Принцип таков, что женщина по своей природе мать, но есть детали, поэтому ко всему нужно подходить индивидуально. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада относился к этому гибко и смотрел природу человека.
--------------------------



> Я не раз обсуждала этот вопрос со Шрилой Бхакти Вигьяной Госвами Махараджем. К сожалению записей этих обсуждений у меня нет, потому что это был личный разговор. Если вкратце, то он также считает следование традиционной роли всех полов нужным и важным делом, которое помогает (внимание!) стать материально счастливыми. Потому что без материального счастья практически никто (как вы и пишете) не способен долго заниматься духовной практикой. Тем не менее, служение женщин на санкиртане и тому подобное это деятельность более высокого порядка, а потому не материальна. Дословная цитата: "Проповедь, по мнению Шрилы Прабхупады, это могущественный метод духовного развития".


Можно, если есть, подобную цитату Бхакти Вигьяны на эту тему , а не ваш пересказ. Я сомневаюсь, что Бхакти  Вигьяна назвал бы служение мужу-преданному "материальной" деятельностью, помогающей стать только материально счастливой. Служение женщин на санкиртане - духовная деятельность, но я не думаю, что Бхакти Вигьяна поставил бы такую деятельность выше служения мужу-вайшнаву. Вспомнить хотя бы пример служения Лакшми Вишну.


Я думаю, что это ВАШЕ мнение, что служение женщины мужу-преданному -  материальная деятельность. Служение жены мужу - это единственная возможность для большинства женщин (не относящихся к категории исключение-детали), развить правильные отношения с Кришной.  Ведь Кришна прежде всего ценит отказ от ложного эгоизма и следование воли старшего, через которого проявляется воля Кришны. Поэтому служение мужу-преданному относится к категории духовной деятельности.

-------------------------
Мой мнение на этот счет:

Много говорят о том, что Прабхупада поощрял социальное служение женщин, говорил о равенстве мужчин и женщин. Такие разговоры приводят только к отрицательным последствиям для общества. Ману Самхита, в которой говорится о положении женщин, для нас сейчас "не актуальна" (по мнению некоторых проповедников), зато есть куча цитат Прабхупады о равенстве. Такая проповедь не способствует  становлению крепких семейных отношений.

Зачем делать такой акцент на цитатах о равенстве мужчин и женщин, если этот акцент применим только к женщинам, относящимся к категории детали (женщины-проповедник). Ко всем же остальным семейным женщинам (то есть большинству) применим принцип НЕравенства  мужчин и женщин, о котором и надо МНОГО говорить, искать цитаты на эту темы, примеры из священных писаний, обучать именно этому девочек и девушек.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Зачем делать такой акцент на цитатах о равенстве мужчин и женщин


Озабоченность женской темой указывает на обусловленность, а не на свободу от телесной концепции. Заметьте, здесь на форуме нет тем озабоченных мужчин, выступающих против "немужских" видов служения. Почему женщины борются за так называемое равноправие? Потому что они не удовлетворены, не защищены должным образом. Живут в социальном плане не так как им предписано Господом. Попытка имитировать во всём мужчин и беспокойства по поводу несправедливости (в результате телесного неравенства) - не что иное, как попытка защитить самих себя. К сожалению, это не путь к удовлетворённости и спокойствию ума, которые очень важны для сосредоточенности на духовном. Одна неудовлетворённая женщина может создать ужасный переполох в обществе. Это проблема для всех, кто её окружает и для мужчин и для женщин. Женщинам, у которых есть муж, дети, семья, достаток и стабильность, по большому счёту совершенно по барабану вся эта борьба за равноправие. Они ни за ни против - безразлично.

----------


## Варган

Вопрос:
- Откуда у женщин появилось это заблуждение, что они не обязаны варить борщ и заниматься детьми, откуда эта эмансипированность?

Ответ Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа:
- Думаю, что заблуждение это витает в воздухе, и заразились им женщины от мужчин, которые первыми стали отказываться исполнять свои обязанности.

Женщины более консервативны по своей природе, они в большей степени ценят стабильность. Испокон веков именно женщины были в человеческом обществе хранительницами обычаев и традиций. Все подобные концепции в человеческом обществе всегда начинают распространяться мужчинами. Это мужчины впервые объявили, что смысл жизни в том, чтобы развлекаться и наслаждаться. Это мужчины утвердили в обществе извращенную систему ценностей и всячески ее пропагандируют.

Эмансипация женщины - это эвфемизм, которыми так богата наша цивилизация. Не называть же это эксплуатацией... В исторической перспективе эта тенденция появилась в человеческом обществе в период промышленной революции. Городские женщины, в значительной степени лишившиеся защиты мужчин, стали источником дешевой рабочей силы. Ну, и, разумеется, к самому труду на мануфактурах, который требует не столько мускульной силы, сколько сноровки, организованности, привычки к рутинности, добросовестности и непритязательности к условиям труда, женщины приспособлены даже больше, чем мужчины. Вот и возникла потребность "освободить" женщину от ее традиционных обязанностей, позволяющих ей в полной мере проявлять заложенные в ней ее уникальные способности - жертвенность, всепрощение, нежность и любовь.

В результате теперь женщины работают наравне с мужчинами, а то и больше.

Освободите женщину от необходимости по восемь часов в день торчать в офисе, дайте ей уверенность в том, что ее не бросят и всегда будут заботиться и обеспечивать, и очень многие из них с удовольствием откажутся от эмансипации и будут варить борщ, заботиться об уюте и растить детей.

http://thequestion.ru/questions/4797...nsipirovannost

----------


## Вишишта даса

Всё правильно. Мужики виноваты. Надо восстанавливать (или удерживать если есть) нормальную патриархальную систему в качестве философии и практической идеологии. А квалифицированные матаджи всегда найдут подходящее служение, которое будет оценено окружающими. Проблем с этим нет и не было. Придуманная проблема. Скорее вопрос квалификации, а не дискриминации по половому признаку.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Зачем делать такой акцент на цитатах о равенстве мужчин и женщин, если этот акцент применим только к женщинам, относящимся к категории детали (женщины-проповедник). Ко всем же остальным семейным женщинам (то есть большинству) применим принцип НЕравенства  мужчин и женщин, о котором и надо МНОГО говорить, искать цитаты на эту темы, примеры из священных писаний, обучать именно этому девочек и девушек.[/color]


Инна, когда о НЕравенстве так много говорится, как сейчас, возникает вопрос баланса. Поскольку Кришна всех и всё контролирует - будьте уверены, что слова, которые вас так побеспокоили, появляются ради тех, кому это нужно сейчас или будет нужно. 

Я не вижу никакого акцента, есть просто выравнивание баланса, потому что есть те, кто захотят обсуждать вопросы трансцендентности с другими матаджи, а не с мужем, например.  




> Хари-канта д.д.: Тем не менее, служение женщин на санкиртане и тому подобное это деятельность более высокого порядка, а потому не материальна. Дословная цитата: "Проповедь, по мнению Шрилы Прабхупады, это могущественный метод духовного развития". 
> 
> Инна: Можно, если есть, подобную цитату Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами на эту тему , а не ваш пересказ.


Инна, ваш оппонент здесь конечно абсолютно права ) Поскольку вы фамильярно пишете имя гуру матаджи, не думаю, что она будет вам отвечать. Можете со мной поговорить - я вам подтвержу слова Госвами Махараджа, которые ничем не отличаются от слов многих других гуру. Почему это для вас так неприемлемо, и вы не верите? В начале-середине 90-х *почти все* матаджи проповедовали, получая то, что всегда останется с ними - наилучший духовный опыт. 

Так что это никакой не акцент, а просто часть балансировки. 

Я согласна, что лучше всего для матаджи быть замужем - но много у нас в обществе тех, кто уже не замужем, или знают, что не выйдут замуж, или не хотят замуж за непреданных, а других вариантов нет, или согласны только на мужа своего уровня. Проповедь для них - это замечательное служение. Вы думаете, таких очень мало? Откуда вы знаете? Может быть, их много, и среди них как раз лучшие. 

Почему у вас с этим проблемы? Это Вайшнави, и возвышенные. Зачем вы на них нападаете,  почему им не радуетесь?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я думаю, что это ВАШЕ мнение, что служение женщины мужу-преданному -  материальная деятельность.


Инна, служение мужу нематериально только в том случае, если муж поднялся над гунами, то есть пребывает в трансцендентности. Но в большинстве семей у нас оба супруга - начинающие преданные. Понимаете? Иначе не было бы смысла в инициации жены гуру-Вайшнавом. 

Иначе (если жена, просто служа любому мужу сразу выходит на духовный уровень) уровень жены быстро стал бы гораздо выше, чем мужа  :smilies:  Представьте, она, служа начинающему бхакте (который далеко не всегда служит гуру, а только учится сам усмирять ложное эго) поднимается сразу на духовный уровень. Разве это так? 

Может быть, вы хотели бы, чтобы это было так. Но это не так. 

В потомственных семьях Вайшавов - там да, жена просто вместе с инициированным мужем, и ей даже инициации не нужно. Прабху уже транцендентный Вайшнав у трансцендентных родителей, по крайней мере он *уже* обучен, как действовать в материальном мире ради Всевышнего и не жить в гунах и двойственности. Такому Вайшнаву предписывается взять в жены *уже* Вайшнави, и это первый долг Вайшнава-грихастхи. Естественно, ее служение мужу - это духовная деятельность. 

Но у нас сейчас не так. У нас подавляющее большинство (учитывая размах проповеди) начинающие преданные:  и мужья, и жены.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Вопрос:
> - Откуда у женщин появилось это заблуждение, что они не обязаны варить борщ и заниматься детьми, откуда эта эмансипированность?
> 
> Ответ Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа:
> - Думаю, что заблуждение это витает в воздухе, и заразились им женщины от мужчин, которые первыми стали отказываться исполнять свои обязанности.
> 
> Женщины более консервативны по своей природе, они в большей степени ценят стабильность. Испокон веков именно женщины были в человеческом обществе хранительницами обычаев и традиций. Все подобные концепции в человеческом обществе всегда начинают распространяться мужчинами. Это мужчины впервые объявили, что смысл жизни в том, чтобы развлекаться и наслаждаться. Это мужчины утвердили в обществе извращенную систему ценностей и всячески ее пропагандируют.
> 
> Эмансипация женщины - это эвфемизм, которыми так богата наша цивилизация. Не называть же это эксплуатацией... В исторической перспективе эта тенденция появилась в человеческом обществе в период промышленной революции. Городские женщины, в значительной степени лишившиеся защиты мужчин, стали источником дешевой рабочей силы. Ну, и, разумеется, к самому труду на мануфактурах, который требует не столько мускульной силы, сколько сноровки, организованности, привычки к рутинности, добросовестности и непритязательности к условиям труда, женщины приспособлены даже больше, чем мужчины. Вот и возникла потребность "освободить" женщину от ее традиционных обязанностей, позволяющих ей в полной мере проявлять заложенные в ней ее уникальные способности - жертвенность, всепрощение, нежность и любовь.
> ...


Подписываюсь под каждым словом. Тем не менее, это не исключает проповедь святого имени женщинами. Вот, что Его Святейшество говорит о традиционной роли и проповеди: https://yadi.sk/d/yqHdMK-6qnCkf

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Безусловно, традиционная модель поведения женщин хороша.* Она помогает сохранить мир в семье, а когда семьи крепкие, то все общество процветает. Традиционная роль женщины более естественна и для нее самой. Исполняя обязанности в соответствии со своей дхармой, женщина обретает спокойный ум, а спокойствие ума согласно Бхагавад-гите равнозначно обретению счастья.

Однако почему тогда Шрила Прабхупада позволил своим ученицам исполнять множество нетрадиционных или «неженских» ролей в своем обществе? Не легче ли было ему просто отказать современным эмансипированным женщинам во вхождении в его Движение? Или сразу же поставить их в строгие рамки сильной мужской рукой или крепким словом? 
Можно сказать, что возможно он боялся, что его станут осуждать и у него не получится создать свое Движение на Западе, поэтому он пошел на временный компромисс. Но если вспомнить сколько раз его критиковали СМИ за негативное отношение к женщинам, можно понять, что осуждения он не боялся. Но почему тогда он все же позволял и даже поощрял своих учениц исполнять «неженские» или нетрадиционные для женщин виды служений?

В своем решении он руководствовался следующим принципом, сформулированным им в «Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрите»: «Это очень важно. Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху хотел придумать способ привлечь к сознанию Кришны майавади ибдругих людей, не испытывающих к нему никакого интереса. Так всегда поступает ачарья. Не следует ожидать, что ачарья, который приходит на землю, чтобы служить Господу, будет действовать по шаблону, ибо его задача – найти новые способы распространения сознания Кришны. Иногда завистники критикуют Движение сознания Кришны за то, что в нем любовь к Богу проповедуют и юноши, и девушки…

Но, поскольку мы готовим к проповеднической деятельности как юношей, так и девушек, наши девушки – не обыкновенные девушки, они практически ни в чем не уступают своим духовным братьям, проповедующим философию сознания Кришны. *Поэтому мы даем возможность и юношам и девушкам заниматься абсолютно трансцендентной деятельностью, чтобы распространить Движение сознания Кришны. Тем завистливым глупцам, которые критикуют совместную деятельность юношей и девушек в нашем обществе, придется довольствоваться собственной глупостью, поскольку они не знают, как распространять сознание Кришны, используя все подходящие для этого методы.* Их шаблонный подход никогда не поможет им распространить сознание Кришны. *Поэтому наша деятельность по милости Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху является совершенной, так как именно Он предложил изобрести способ, который позволил бы привлечь к сознанию Кришны даже тех, кто сторонится Его*». (Ч.Ч., Ади-лила 7.31-32, комм.)

Распространение сознания Кришны имеет первостепенную важность, даже не смотря на важность построения варнашрама-дхармы. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада уделял этому больше своего времени и сил.
Известно также его выражение: «Практичность – наш принцип».

*Но если предположить, что Движение сознания Кришны может расширяться и при исполнении женщин своей традиционной роли, не проповедуя, тогда почему сегодня многие не становятся на этот путь?* В наше время уже есть семинары о традиционной роли женщины. Но почему-то также появляется категория преданных, которые разочаровываются после этих семинаров вообще в традиционных моделях и даже в ведической культуре в целом. Одна из причин такого разочарования в том, что проповедники традиционной модели чрезмерно давили на своих студентов, а если не получалось изменить человека с помощью давления словом или действием, то этих неудачников пытались лишить самоуважения, переходя на личности и указывая на личные недостатки и вымышленные мотивы.
 Потому что человеком без самоуважения легче манипулировать и навязать свою точку зрения. 

Поэтому люди, на которых пытались таким образом надавить, но еще имеющие чувство собственного достоинства, попросту уходят от таких проповедников или даже становятся их противниками и пишут длинные статьи, разоблачающие ведическую культуру в принципе. Таким образом, благие побуждения поборников ведической культуры сами же создают своих недоброжелателей.

А женщины, которые бы и хотели обрести земное, близкое счастье, все же не готовы к столь быстрым и кардинальным переменам в силу своего большого противоположного опыта поведения (часто длинною во всю сознательную жизнь), а привычки характера с большой силой тянут обратно даже не смотря на сознательное желание их поменять. А также не менее существенным препятствием для возвращения к традиционным корням является отсутствие благоприятного общения с теми, кто сам уже живет по этим принципам. Правильное общение согласно Шриле Прабхупаде – один из самых важных критериев обретения требуемых качеств.

Шрила Прабхупада пишет в комментарии к Шримад Бхагаватам (1.16.21): *"В век Кали к женщинам и детям так же, как и к брахманам и коровам, будут относиться с грубым пренебрежением и оставлять их без защиты. В этот век недозволенные связи с женщинами приведут к тому, что о многих женщинах и детях некому будет заботиться. В этой ситуации женщины будут добиваться независимости от мужчин..."*  Сейчас мало кто из поборников строгой патриархальной культуры может похвастаться столь же строгим собственным следованием законам ведической культуры, в частности защитой женщин. Поэтому неудивительно, что число «эмансипированных» женщин растет в каждым днем.
Возвращение к традиционным моделям возможна, но она требует немало времени и терпения, включая правильное поведение каждого из членов общины.

Что касается лично меня, так как на меня не раз обрушивались обвинения в стремлении к независимости и прочих эмансипированных качеств и прочем, прочем. То не могу отрицать, что эти обвинения полностью несправедливые. Что касается меня, то в моей жизни дважды был период, когда мне угрожала серьезная опасность для жизни. Во второй раз мой старший инициированный родной брат отговорил в помощи всех, кто мог мне помочь в тот момент. Через три месяца после этого он совершил самоубийство. И я по сей день следую его последним словам, что обо мне должен позаботиться Кришна, а не он.

Я бы очень хотела жить в традиционном обществе, иметь счастливую семью, родителей, сильных мужчин рядом, которые бы защищали и заботились. Но возможно ли это для всех людей сейчас же просто по одному желанию и теоретическому знанию законов Ману обрести все это? И что мне тогда делать, чтобы духовно расти и обрести счастье?

Как пишет Шрила Прабхупада: «Кастовая система, варнашрама-дхарма, отживает свой век даже в среде ее так называемых последователей. *Ныне, в условиях социальной, политической и экономической революций, уже невозможно восстановить ее функционирование как общественного института. Однако к религии вайшнавов может духовно приобщиться любой человек, независимо от традиций его страны, ибо ничто не может помешать этому трансцендентному процессу.* Поэтому, следуя указанию Господа Шри Чаитанйи Махапрабху, необходимо по всему свету проповедовать культ «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и «Бхагавад-гиты», обращая в преданных Бога всех, кто желает исповедовать эту трансцендентную веру. Проповедь данной культуры, проводимая преданными, несомненно найдет отклик в сердцах всех разумных и пытливых людей, которые не связаны национальными предрассудками. Вайшнав никогда не станет смотреть на другого вайшнава с точки зрения его происхождения или считать Божество в храме идолом.

Подводя итог, необходимо сказать, что Господь, будучи всемогущим, может принять под Свое покровительство любого человека, где бы он ни жил и в каких бы условиях ни находился. Он дает людям Свое покровительство либо лично, либо через Своего авторитетного представителя - духовного учителя. Господь Чаитанйа принимал в Свое движение многих людей, находившихся вне системы варнашрамы, и в назидание нам говорил, что Сам Он не принадлежит ни к какой определенной варне или ашраму, а является вечным слугой слуги Господа, покровителя гопи Вриндавана (Господа Кришны).* Таков путь, ведущий к самосознанию*». (Бхаг., 2.4.18, комм.)

Тем не менее, перегиб может быть не только сторону традиционной модели, но и в сторону чрезмерного попустительства современной культуре или точнее безкультурию. Если в первом случае, при чрезмерном упорстве на традиционных правилах и нормах, у человека может развиться гордость своей правильностью и как следствие тенденция осуждать всех, кто не является традиционным. То во втором случае, когда внимание отдается чрезмерному пренебрежению правилам даже под вывеской «проповедь», в человеке может накапливаться неудовлетворенность и развиваться стремление к славе и почету за покоренные вершины проповеди. Оба варианта не принесут блага никому. Поэтому *нужно найти баланс, не отклоняясь чрезмерно ни в одну, ни в другую сторону.*

*Критерием личного баланса* традиционной и нетрадиционной модели для конкретного человека будет гармоничность его жизни и степень внутренней удовлетворенности. Критерием будет то, насколько его положение помогает ему (ей) помнить о Кришне и прилагать усилия для служения и личного роста. «Нужно всегда помнить о Кришне и никогда Его не забывать. Все правила и предписания, упомянутые в Ведах, служат этим двум целям» (Падма-пурана)
В противном случае, при чрезмерном увлечении какой-то моделью, все умственные и физические силы могут уходить на поддержание своего имиджа, а на преданное служение ментальных сил уже не хватит. Часто критерий неуместности чего-либо – это чрезмерное напряжение. 

В «Нектаре наставлений» (т.2) говорится, что чрезмерные усилия (прайаса) ради достижения труднодостижимых мирских целей вредят лиане бхакти. Нужно также учесть, что у разных людей степень способности следовать какой-либо модели будет разной. Кто-то легче приспособится к традиционной модели. Кто-то будет менее способен к этому. Кому-то легче дается проповедь, а для кого-то это буду адские муки. Потому что *каждый человек индивидуален* и эту индивидуальность нужно принимать во внимание, что и делал Шрила Прабхупада. Иначе мы будем ничем не лучше тех времен фанатиков, когда все мужчины и все женщины обязательно становились брахмачари и брахмачарини.

Как в первом, так и во втором случае, успеха достигнет тот, кто не теряет и постоянно помнит о конечной цели всего того, что он делает. Конечная цель – это удовлетворить Кришну и обрести любовь к Нему. *Поэтому высшим критерием в принятии или отвержении чего-либо будет: благоприятно то, что я делаю для практики бхакти или нет.* (шлока шаранагати) И это можно будет проверить по плодам. Пхалена паричияте. Деятельность судят по плодам. 

Но это факт: исполнение нетрадиционной роли женщин будет беспокоить умы. Причем, чем сильнее мужчины или женщины привязаны к традиционной модели, тем сильнее ум будет приходить в беспокойство. А если к этому добавится еще и нетерпимость, то это будет порождать конфликты и скандалы в отсутствие опытных преданных, способных остановить их и урегулировать деятельность в обществе.

Мне почему-то хочется верить, что когда-нибудь наше общество перестанет быть фанатичным, отклоняясь то в одну сторону, то в другую, и наконец-то научится учитывать индивидуальные особенности каждой личности, а также конкретное место, время и обстоятельства. Но это произойдет только тогда, когда повысится общий духовный уровень хотя бы большинства преданных.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Отличный ответ, согласно всем реалиям.

----------


## Инна82

> Инна, когда о НЕравенстве так много говорится, как сейчас, возникает вопрос баланса. Поскольку Кришна всех и всё контролирует - будьте уверены, что слова, которые вас так побеспокоили, появляются ради тех, кому это нужно сейчас или будет нужно. 
> 
> Я не вижу никакого акцента, есть просто выравнивание баланса, потому что есть те, кто захотят обсуждать вопросы трансцендентности с другими матаджи, а не с мужем, например.


Хотелось бы верить, что семейные женщины не примут эти цитаты о равенстве как истину для себя, а прочитают их просто для общего развития. Пока, к сожалению, баланса я не вижу. 85 процентов жен, с которыми я общалась, служение мужу ставят на второй план, считая это чем-то второстепенным. Также эти жены приводят в пример вот эти цитаты равенстве мужчин и женщин, что создает кучу семейных разногласий.





> Хари-канта д.д.: Тем не менее, служение женщин на санкиртане и тому подобное это деятельность более высокого порядка, а потому не материальна. Дословная цитата: "Проповедь, по мнению Шрилы Прабхупады, это могущественный метод духовного развития".
> 
> Инна: Можно, если есть, подобную цитату Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами на эту тему , а не ваш пересказ.
> 
> Raja Kumari dasi: Инна, ваш оппонент здесь конечно абсолютно права ) Поскольку вы фамильярно пишете имя гуру матаджи, не думаю, что она будет вам отвечать. Можете со мной поговорить - я вам подтвержу слова Госвами Махараджа, которые ничем не отличаются от слов многих других гуру. Почему это для вас так неприемлемо, и вы не верите? В начале-середине 90-х почти все матаджи проповедовали, получая то, что всегда останется с ними - наилучший духовный опыт.


1. Не думаю, что называние неправильно гуру в данной теме является причиной отказа матаджи от общения. Фамильяность - это развязность в обращении, бесцеремонность. Если я не правильно написала имя Бхакти Вигьяны - меня можно было исправить. А отказ от ответа из-за того, что я неправильна назвала гуру, похож на фанатизм и выдумывание апарадхи там, где ее нет. А если гуру на улице кто-то назовет Вадим Тунеев, то сразу в Гангу побежим топиться?
2. Вы пишите, что оппотент права. Могли бы вы тогда скинуть цитату Бхакти Вигьяны о том, что служение преданной на санкиртане является деятельностью более высокого порядка, чем служение мужу-преданному?



> Почему у вас с этим проблемы? Это Вайшнави, и возвышенные. Зачем вы на них нападаете, почему им не радуетесь?


Я учавствую в споре, но ни на кого не нападаю. Если это похоже на нападки, то прошу простить меня всех кого обидила своими словами, это не являлось моей целью.




> Инна, служение мужу нематериально только в том случае, если муж поднялся над гунами, то есть пребывает в трансцендентности. Но в большинстве семей у нас оба супруга - начинающие. Понимаете? Иначе не было бы смысла в инициации жены гуру-Вайшнавом.
> 
> В традиционных семьях Вайшавов так было, что жена просто следовала за инициированным мужем. Прабху был трансцендентный Вайшнав, и ему предписывалось взять в жены первоклассную Вайшнави, и это было первый долг Вайшнава-грихастхи. Но у нас сейчас не так. У нас теперь все начинающие, и мужья, и жены.


Отлично, так как у нас большинство мужчин начинающие преданные, значит служение им является материальной деятельностью, причем более низкого порядка, чем служение на санкиртане? Тогда всем семейным женщинам лучше было не выходить замуж, либо сейчас бросить своих мужей и начать заниматься духовной деятельностью на санкиртане.

Моя подруга  имеет мужа преданного, но не трансценденталиста. У нее была однажды возможность пообщаться с Бхакти Вигьяной и он ей сказал, что если она будет продолжать также служить своему мужу, то это поможет ей попасть в духовный мир. Как понимаете, это не было записано, поэтому доказать я это не могу. Поверить в это или нет- уже ваше дело.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Хотелось бы верить, что семейные женщины не примут эти цитаты о равенстве как истину для себя, а прочитают их просто для общего развития. Пока, к сожалению, баланса я не вижу. 85 процентов жен, с которыми я общалась, служение мужу ставят на второй план, считая это чем-то второстепенным. Также эти жены приводят в пример вот эти цитаты равенстве мужчин и женщин, что создает кучу семейных разногласий.


Они разберутся, в этом нужен личный опыт и конечно хорошее руководство старших. Вести себя нужно правильно, чтобы не было разногласий. У нас здесь есть закрытый раздел "Вайшнавский женский клуб". Там подробно обсуждаем. Заходите. 





> 1. Не думаю, что называние неправильно гуру в данной теме является причиной отказа матаджи от общения. Фамильяность - это развязность в обращении, бесцеремонность. Если я не правильно написала имя Бхакти Вигьяны - меня можно было исправить. А отказ от ответа из-за того, что я неправильна назвала гуру, похож на фанатизм и выдумывание апарадхи там, где ее нет. А если гуру на улице кто-то назовет Вадим Тунеев, то сразу в Гангу побежим топиться?


Инна, я следую этикету, и мне не нравится когда вы упускаете титул санньяси... Этикет - украшение вайшнавов... пожалуйста, пишите имя правильно, иначе я тоже расхочу разговаривать с вами... Это все-таки фамильярность, вы не на короткой ноге с санньяси, не равная, чтобы позволять себе так называть их. Вадим Тунеев - это мирское имя для мат. социума, а вы используете духовное общаясь с преданными, но сокращаете. По этикету это неприемлемо для младших. Вы должны это почувствовать. Это все-таки неуважительно.





> 2. Вы пишите, что оппотент права. Могли бы вы тогда скинуть цитату Бхакти Вигьяны о том, что служение преданной на санкиртане является деятельностью более высокого порядка, чем служение мужу-преданному?


Не могу. Но это самая обычная фраза, это общеизвестно. И в ней нет ничего обидного или неприемлемого для мужа-преданного. Другое дело, что были перекосы. Но я не думаю, что они будут сейчас такими же, как в 90-е. Сейчас разумные матаджи разбираются в своей ситуации, прежде чем что-то делать, советуются с опытными, кто все это уже прошел. А неразумные набивают свои шишки, и так учатся в этой школе жизни. 





> Отлично, так как у нас большинство мужчин начинающие преданные, значит служение им является материальной деятельностью, причем более низкого порядка, чем служение на санкиртане? Тогда всем семейным женщинам лучше было не выходить замуж, либо сейчас бросить своих мужей и начать заниматься духовной деятельностью.


Вы очень категоричны ) "Все" этого не захотят ) Вы думаете, "все" хотят именно духовной деятельности?  :smilies:  Вначале у всех служение мотивировано. Просто можно совмещать тем, кто хочет попробовать. 






> Моя подруга  имеет мужа преданного, но не трансценденталиста. У нее была однажды возможность пообщаться с Бхакти Вигьяной и он ей сказал, что если она будет продолжать также служить своему мужу, то это поможет ей попасть в духовный мир. Как понимаете, это не было записано, поэтому доказать я это не могу. Поверить в это или нет- уже ваше дело.


Вот именно, что "поможет". Есть что-то основное для души, а служение мужу - непременно поможет. Самая обычная фраза для гуру, почему я не должна в это поверить. Мне не нужны цитаты, как вам. Я хорошо знаю, что говорят гуру ученицам. 

Вам просто надо разобраться, не торопясь.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Отличный ответ, согласно всем реалиям.


 :vanca calpa:

----------


## Инна82

> Инна, я следую этикету, и мне нравится когда вы упускаете титул санньяси... Этикет - украшение вайшнавов... пожалуйста, пишите имя правильно, иначе я тоже расхочу разговаривать с вами... Это все-таки фамильярность, вы не на короткой ноге с санньяси, не равная, чтобы позволять себе так называть их. Вадим Тунеев - это мирское имя, а вы используете духовное, но сокращаете, по этикету это неприемлемо для младших.


А как же правильно? Бхакти Вигьяна, Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Бхакти Вигьяна прабу - так неправильно? Я постоянно в общении с преданными так называю Бхакти Вигьяну, пишу вопросы Враджендру Кумару прабу. Ни разу меня никто не поправлял, поэтому я даже не знала, что называя так Бхакти Вигьяну, пишу о нем как о равном себе.




> Я: Вы пишите, что оппотент права. Могли бы вы тогда скинуть цитату Бхакти Вигьяны о том, что служение преданной на санкиртане является деятельностью более высокого порядка, чем служение мужу-преданному?
>  Raja Kumari dasi: Не могу. Но это самая обычная фраза, это общеизвестно. И в ней нет ничего обидного или неприемлемого для мужа-преданного. Другое дело, что были перекосы. Но я не думаю, что они будут сейчас такими же, как в 90-е. Сейчас разумные матаджи разбираются в своей ситуации, прежде чем что-то делать, советуются с опытными, кто все это уже прошел. А неразумные набивают свои шишки, и так учатся в этой школе жизни.


Меня такой ответ не устраивает. Все-таки я хотела бы подтверждение в виде цитат того, что служение на санкиртане является более высокой деятельностью, чем служение мужу-вайшнаву.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А как же правильно? Бхакти Вигьяна, *Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами*, Бхакти Вигьяна прабу - так неправильно? Я постоянно в общении с преданными так называю Бхакти Вигьяну, пишу вопросы Враджендру Кумару прабу. Ни разу меня никто не поправлял, поэтому я даже не знала, что называя так Бхакти Вигьяну, пишу о нем как о равном себе.


Сами санньяси тоже обращаются друг к другу с титулом, или один гуру может сказать другому просто Махарадж, или Госвами. Даже они сами не упускают титулов, как, например, делают просто инициированные общаясь друг с другом, могут упустить "дас", "даси" и обратиться просто по имени (такая фамильярность допустима среди близко знакомых преданных). 

Так что мы, о санньяси говоря, не должны позволять себе упускать титулы.  
Ведь они и принимали отречение от мира в том числе, чтобы в мире стали к ним, к их посланию более уважительно относиться. 

Правилен один из ваших вариантов - Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами.
Или Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж, или Госвами Махарадж (когда говорите с российскими преданными, это принятое у нас краткое обращение только к нему, к другим санньяси есть другие краткие обращения). 

Имя+Прабху - так обращаются к тем гуру, кто не санньяси.  






> Меня такой ответ не устраивает. Все-таки я хотела бы подтверждение в виде цитат того, что служение на санкиртане является более высокой деятельностью, чем служение мужу-вайшнаву.


Понимаю вас.

Просто не надо мыслить в категориях "или-или". Возможно и то, и другое делать правильно. 
И весь этот вопрос в том, какого уровня этот муж-вайшнав. Видите ли, если вообще есть проблема "санкиртана или муж", то супруги еще не Вайшнавы, строго говоря.  

Заметьте, я говорю иногда просто "преданные". Это не то же, что Вайшнавы. Вайшнав - это высочайший уровень. Проблемы никому не создает. Тем более жене, которая захочет на санкиртану, милость Кришны пораздавать. Уж Вайшнавы - они разберутся между собой, кто кому и где сегодня служит )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если привести цитату - еще , чего доброго, кто-нибудь да забросит свои обязанности в мире и начнется то же самое, что было у нас в 90-х  :smilies:

----------


## Владимир Н.

*Инна82*, спасибо за Ваше мнение и позицию, пока есть такие женщины как Вы, не все еще потеряно :smilies: . Никто не отрицает, что есть весьма интеллектуальные и начитанные матаджи, но им не нужно торопиться лезть на первые позиции, достаточно немного потерпеть и в следующей жизни они наверняка получат мужское тело и смогут удовлетворить все свои амбиции. Это гораздо правильнее чем ломать традиционную модель, опираясь на противоречивые контексты, высказанные по конкретному случаю и собственные хотелки. Ничего кроме хаоса в Движении и развала семей такие действия не принесут.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Неженские виды служения


Противоречивое сочетание слов в названии темы. Служение не бывает женским или неженским, оно находится на трансцендентном уровне. Женской бывает деятельность в соответствии с телесной обусловленностью. А служение совершается в нашем сознании.
Если тут форум Кришны, предполагается, что мы будем обсуждать чистое служение, а не психологию поведения женщины в нашем обществе (это уже для других форумов, видимо). Нет никакого смысла разбивать служение на мужское и женское, есть смысл понять, какую деятельность *лично мы можем совершать в сознании* Кришны. Если мы квалифицированы давать лекции, Шрила Прабхупада давал нам эту возможность, если квалифицированы проповедовать - замечательно.
Мне, например, не очень понятно, в чем сама суть обсуждения? *Если позволяет* здоровье, правильное сознание и квалификация, вайшнави может делать все, что угодно для Кришны. Но под руководством духовного учителя, который может понять нашу квалификацию! Ничего не нужно выдумывать для себя любимого.
Когда мы с супругом попросили Гуру Махараджа дать нам личное наставление на нашу жизнь в сознании Кришны, он сказал: “Станьте идеальными грихастхами и помогайте окружающим людям становится сознающими Кришну“.  Это вполне реальная деятельность, которая может удовлетворить Кришну, поскольку она дана нам учителем.

*Шрила Прабхупада:* * “ тот, кто уже вышел* из-под влияния материальных гун и полностью развил в себе сознание Кришны, может выполнять любую работу под руководством истинного духовного учителя. Кшатрий, обладающий сознанием Кришны, может действовать как брахман, и, наоборот, брахман, обладающий сознанием Кришны, может действовать как кшатрий. На духовном уровне нет различий, существующих в материальной жизни. Например, Вишвамитра, который по происхождению был кшатрием, стал выполнять обязанности брахмана, а Парашурама, принадлежавший к сословию брахманов, действовал как кшатрий. Это стало возможным потому, что оба они находились на духовном уровне. *Но тот, кто еще не достиг этого уровня !! должен выполнять свои обязанности, определяемые в соответствии с гунами материальной природы,*  под влиянием которых он находится. Вместе с тем он должен ясно представлять, в чем суть сознания Кришны“ http://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/3/35

_Из письма Джадурани:_  “Ты спрашиваешь, сколько часов ты должна работать. Наша жизнь посвящена Кришне, поэтому работать для Него надо 24 часа в сутки. Есть разные виды служения. Что касается тебя, ты должна работать над своей живописью столько, сколько ты считаешь уместным. Не перетруждайся. Оставшееся время нужно использовать для того, чтобы повторять мантру и читать Шримад-Бхагаватам. (письмо Шрилы Прабхупады к Джадурани, июль 1967)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Противоречивое сочетание слов в названии темы. Служение не бывает женским или неженским, оно находится на трансцендентном уровне. Женской бывает деятельность в соответствии с телесной обусловленностью. А служение совершается в нашем сознании.


Служение тоже может быть в соответствии с материальным грубым и тонким телом. Например, можно различать служение брахмана, кшатрия, вайшьи и шудры. Также и служение мужчин и женщин может быть различным.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Служение тоже может быть в соответствии с материальным грубым и тонким телом. Например, можно различать служение брахмана, кшатрия, вайшьи и шудры. Также и служение мужчин и женщин может быть различным.


То есть тема о служении женщины в обществе или о ее трансцендентном служении Кришне?
В обществе, да, есть неженские виды служения. В преданном служении нет такого. В комментарии Шрила Прабхупада это проясняет http://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/3/35

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Возможно разное понимание названия темы, поэтому возникают очень противоречивые комментарии.
Возможен ли консенсус?  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> То есть тема о служении женщины в обществе или о ее трансцендентном служении Кришне?
> В обществе, да, есть неженские виды служения. В преданном служении нет такого. В комментарии Шрила Прабхупада это проясняет http://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/3/35


Да, в этом комментарии как раз и говорится, что "неженских видов служения" нет для тех, "кто уже вышел из-под влияния материальных гун и полностью развил в себе сознание Кришны". "Но тот, кто еще не достиг этого уровня, должен выполнять свои обязанности, определяемые в соответствии с гунами материальной природы, под влиянием которых он находится."
Арджуна хотел уйти в лес и медитировать, но Кришна занял его служением в соответствии с его материальной обусловленностью.
Так и женщина, и мужчина служат Кришне в соответствии со своими различающимися способностями.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да, точно так. То есть “неженские виды служения" и есть, и их нет, верно? Зависит от рассматриваемого уровня.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Что лучше: подавать мясо своему мужу или развестись?*

Весь вопрос в том, как приспособиться в бхакти. То есть, если ты не парамахамса – я с тобой разведусь. Да, это сложные вопросы. Может быть, ты посоветуешь лучше меня?

Да, это может быть трудностью. Муж и жена до брака были преданными, но затем один хочет практиковать на другом уровне, нежели супруг или супруга. Один говорит: «Я хочу вставать каждое утро в 2.30». Другая говорит: «Я хочу вставать в 5.30 или даже в 6.30». Один говорит: «Я повторяю 16 кругов в день, но когда будет матч между Индией и Пакистаном, я не собираюсь его пропускать!» Может быть такое. Люди на разных уровнях. То есть это не «может быть», а так и есть. Я видел в Маяпуре: наши брахмачари, когда начинался матч, они знали об этом все, очки там. Я слышал, что когда был чемпионат мира по футболу, ИСККОН в Южной Америке просто перестал функционировать! (Смех в зале).

Так что люди на разном уровне. Кто-то может сказать: «Я не буду пить «7UP», я очень строг!» Кто-то может сказать: «Да ладно, что тебе этот «7UP», я буду его пить!» Поэтому лучше разобраться перед тем, как вступать в брак. То есть эти вопросы надо учесть. Если вы женитесь или выходите замуж за непреданного... Или вы оба хотите бхакти, но один хочет больше, чем другой – тут нужно много понимания. Нужно руководствоваться советами более старших преданных. Это может быть очень сложно, особенно, если одна сторона хочет есть мясо. Это очень распространено на Западе. Не так как в Индии. Здесь люди могут быть мясоедами всю свою жизнь, но если с ними поговорить, многие из них могут по крайней мере понять, что лучше не быть мясоедом, даже если они сразу, может быть, не бросают. На Западе – очень трудно. Многие люди думают, что вы просто сумасшедшие: «Как так вы предлагаете мне прекратить есть мясо?!» Они думают, что это безумие, и они чувствуют себя обманутыми: «Мы женились, и что случилось вдруг? Эти люди пришли и превратили мою жену в сумасшедшую! Сейчас она не хочет есть мясо!» Они сопротивляются этому. Вы должны быть терпеливыми, также вы должны опираться на советы старших преданных.

Я слышал об одном случае. В Бомбее одна матаджи приняла сознание Кришны. Ее муж не был заинтересован в этом. Они были мясоедами. Она перестала есть мясо и отказалась подавать мясо ему. Он однажды не вернулся домой: он где-то в ресторане сидел и ел. Затем он начал ходить по барам, покатился вниз, опустился на дно. Преданные посоветовали ей: «Готовь ему мясо. Готовь как можно вкуснее! Подавай ему все и не жалуйся!» Он ей говорил: «Не ходи в храм!» Он хотел ее побить, когда она пошла в храм. Казалось, все: их браку конец. Преданные сказали: «Готовь ему мясо, служи ему, извинись за то, что не делала это раньше!» Она начала это делать хорошо. Он ей сказал: «Можешь ходить в храм». В конце-концов он начал ее подвозить, потом он вошел в храм. В конце-концов он тоже стал преданным! (Аплодисменты в зале и восклики «Харибол!»). Потому что метод конфронтации не сработал в данном случае. Ее обязанность как жены – служить ему. Она от этого отказалась, он стал обижаться, и он нашел свое чувственное наслаждение в другом месте. Он не был счастлив дома, и он не хотел возвращаться домой. Он чувствовал: моя жена мне сопротивляется. Ему это не понравилось. И когда она начала ему служить, даже против четырех регулирующих принципов, то затем его чувства оказались под ее контролем, до какой-то степени.

Есть пример. Сестра Прабхупады вышла замуж за мясоеда. Она служила ему и готовила рыбу всю свою жизнь, хотя сама никогда ее не ела. Это трудные обстоятельства. Но она могла сознавать Кришну в этих обстоятельствах. Так что, что лучше: подавать мясо своему мужу или развестись? Многие люди говорят: «Лучше развестись!» Но Прабхупада никогда не советовал своей сестре покинуть мужа. У нее была обязанность жены. Она продолжала повторять «Харе Кришна». Прабхупада не вмешивался.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Оставьте фанатизм мне»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/p...ili_razvestis/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Galima

> *Инна82*, Никто не отрицает, что есть весьма интеллектуальные и начитанные матаджи, 
> но им не нужно торопиться лезть на первые позиции, достаточно немного потерпеть 
> и в следующей жизни они наверняка получат мужское тело и смогут удовлетворить все свои амбиции. 
> Это гораздо правильнее чем ломать традиционную модель


Дорогая джива-атма!
Ошибка многих и многих в том, что наличие традиционной модели стало важнее духовного развития.
Никто не гарантирует благоприятное рождение в будущем, вот сейчас, имея человеческое тело, 
имея возможность очистить свое существование и помочь другим страдающим живым существам заниматься удовлетворением амбиций?

Каких амбиций? 
Вся эта проповедь разделения мужского и женского сводит на нет практику внетелесного. 

Существует множество учений, религий, обществ где всё это идёт на ура.
Давайте оставим это общество для такой редкой науки - осознания собственной духовной природы, 
духовной природы других живых существ и осознание собственного вечного положения - слуги Бога.

----------


## Galima

Если честно, мне вся эта свистопляска с ведическими женщинами и мужчинами, со списками в сотни обязанностей и т.п. 
очень напоминает известную народную мудрость - что бы такое сделать, чтобы ничего не делать.
Всё это замечательно занимает ум - пообсуждать разницу тел, кто кому чего должен, как раньше люди замечательно жили,
 а вот заниматься повседневной садханой это не так весело, жена/муж особо не поможет, круги не повторит, книги не почитает.
Своими мозгами и ручками приходится трудиться, свои качества использовать, со своим умом уживаться.

----------


## Варган

О ведической культуре, дискриминации женщин в вайшнавских общинах и др.:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если честно, мне вся эта свистопляска с ведическими женщинами и мужчинами, со списками в сотни обязанностей и т.п. 
> очень напоминает известную народную мудрость - что бы такое сделать, чтобы ничего не делать.
> Всё это замечательно занимает ум - пообсуждать разницу тел, кто кому чего должен, как раньше люди замечательно жили,
>  а вот заниматься повседневной садханой это не так весело, жена/муж особо не поможет, круги не повторит, книги не почитает.
> Своими мозгами и ручками приходится трудиться, свои качества использовать, со своим умом уживаться.


Что тут сказать, конечно да, но и повседневная садхана не гарантирует духовного продвижения. Точто также можно 
сказать, что давайте откроем университет и будем выпускать героев. Нет такого университета и вряд ли возможен.
Чтобы продвигаться в духовной жизни каждый день, нужно каждый день совершать подвиг. Продвижение идет только через
подвиг. Поэтому есть такое христианское слово подвижник.
Но как сделать так, чтобы все совершали подвиг? Не знаю, скорее всего никак.
Можно создать условия, но не более. А совершит подвиг тот кто его совершит. Остальные не совершат
даже несмотря на условия. Кришна как герой бывает доволен только героизмом, подвигом.
И не важно, это подвиг в садхане или в материальной жизни. Вначале начинают совершать подвиги
в материальной жизни и так прогрессируют до духовной жизни.

Вы правы, чтобы совершить подвиг, нужно отречение. Кришна говорит - сруби это баньяновое дерево
привязанностей топором отречения. Но само отречение еще не подвиг. Как говорил Прабхупада
материальная бездеятельность еще не означает духовной деятельности.
Срубив дерево привязанностей, нужно посадить новое дерево. Иначе, если просто срубить, то из пенька
пойдут ростки и вырастет новое дерево привязанностей.

Поэтому что толку срубать, если не сажать новое? Старую яблоню срубите, новую не посадите, 
что кушать будете? Именно ради нового нужно срубать. Срубать чтобы расчистить место для посадки нового.
Отречение ради подвига, а не ради отречения.

Но кто готов совершить подвиг? Может быть сразу новорожденным уже отрекаться ради подвига? Это же бред.
Дети могут играть в героев, зачем им в этом мешать? Они так развиваются. Быть может из тех кто играет в 
героев, кто-то вырастет настоящим героем. Так и из тех кто играет в сознание игрушечного Кришны
несомненно кто-то разовьет сознание настоящего Кришны.

Для кого-то подвиг отказатсья от котлеты ради Кришны, для кого-то подвиг не обидеться на мужа,
для кого-то подвиг отказаться от секса ради Кришны, для кого-то подвиг вообще сделать хоть что-то не для себя.
Тут нет границ - вот это подвиг, а вот это нет. Точно так и нет границ - вот это садхана, а вот это нет.
Многие из тех кто думают, что занимаются садханой на самом деле истинной садханой не занимаются,
потому что и в садхане нужен подвиг для продвижения,
а многие из тех кто мы считаем что они в майе, занимаются в этой майе истинной садханой, совершают подвиг
и Кришна доволен именно ими и соответственно вознаграждает.

И еще, вот многие говорят - развлекаться плохо. Вот мол матаджи что-то обсуждают, развлекаются мол. Ну да,
а что вы хотели? Дети должны играть. Вы хотите лишить их теперешних радостей ради будущих радостей?
Бхактивинод Тхакур в Кришна Самхите называет это демоном Ватсасура.
_"Ватсасура — один из демонов, убитых маленьким Кришной. Он представляет зло, направленное на юность. 
Неофит крайне восприимчив к этому злу. Оно может быть уничтожено только милостью Кришны. Если человек 
занимается служением Кришне, негативные проявления молодости полностью уничтожаются на ранней стадии.
Термин «пуританизм» был изначально придуман, чтобы выразить протест против любого неуместного ограничения 
дозволенного для молодежи наслаждения. Мальчики и юноши имеют право веселиться и играть. В этом нет ничего 
предосудительного. Если попытаться подавить эти невинные развлечения мальчиков и их игривую природу под 
предлогом, что их игры — проявление чувственности и что они могут принести пагубные последствия, то 
результатом будет не вера в себя, а полное разочарование.
В действительности, существуют «черные» овцы, и им нельзя позволять портить все стадо. По этой причине 
заботливые опекуны с полной ответственностью должны присматривать за ними и заботиться об их безопасности, 
не лишая их радостей. Но без соблюдения мер предосторожности невозможно одновременно достичь этих двух 
целей.
Писания говорят, что невозможно защитить молодежь от излишней чувственности, кроме как через служение 
Кришне. Это единственный эффективный и естественный метод. Необходимо позволить подросткам устремить всё 
свое влечение к Кришне, пастушку Враджа."_

Бх Тхакур советует не лишать детей теперешних радостей ради будущих радостей, а устремить их теперешние радости
в сторону Кришны. Иначе полное разочарование. Но если садхана, которую вы предлагаете пока еще скучна 
человеку (а это означает, что настоящим Кришной там и не пахнет), то чем он будет жить, если лишить его радостей?

Все, что приносит радость, связано с Кришной, и если то, чем вы занимаетесь, скучно и впереди нет света,
то это занятие не связано с Кришной. Поэтому, увы, материальные радости могут быть более связаны с Кришной,
чем скучание в садхане.

Если у человека настоящая садхана и там настоящий Кришна, то ему не нужны будут материальные радости,
но если вы лишите его материальных радостей, а взамен у него нет Кришны, то что будет?
Срубим топором отречения дерево привязанностей, и во первых человек останется голодный, а во
вторых, оно, если не посажено новое, вновь отрастет. "Тот, кто внешне удерживает органы чувств от 
деятельности, но при этом постоянно думает об объектах чувств, обманывает самого себя и зовется притворщиком."
(БГ 3.6). 

Можно всё запретить кроме садханы, но люди будут думать об этом запретном постоянно и будут
притворщиками. Поэтому пусть будут лучше не притворщиками-лицемерами, а искренними людьми с искренним интересом,
который они не будут бояться скрывать, а только пусть этот интерес хоть как-то направляют в сторону Кришны. 
Хоть как-то. А как именно - тут нет границ.

К сожалению большое количество правил и предписаний, а также мнение о том, что кто следует, тот продвинулся,
рождает почву для лицемерия в нашем обществе. Люди боятся говорить о чем хотят, бояться признаться в том
что делают, т.к. никто это не одобрит. Однако Кришна всё знает, а лицемерие неблагоприятно как для нашего
общества, так и для каждого прихожанина. Имидж преданности еще далеко не преданность. Имидж героя еще не 
подвиг. Если мы добавим еще одно правило, что ничего нельзя кроме фальшивой садханы, это только добавит 
лицемерия и имиджевый герой станет еще более фальшивым. Если мы добавим правило, что давайте запретим 
фальшивую садхану и всем делать только настоящую садхану, то степень фальшивости садханы увеличится и 
ложь станет еще более тонкой и еще более труднопреодолимой.

Чем больше запретов, тем искуснее ум порождает ложь и фальш, и тем труднее потом с этим справиться.
Чем более искренний человек, тем легче ему совершить подвиг в садхане или просто в жизни. Но искренность
и запреты несовместимы.

_"Практика аскез чаще всего преследует цель обрести силу для чувственных наслаждений. Аскеты мечтают обрести
власть над материальной природой с помощью метода обуздания чувств. Если аскет развил безразличие к мирским
 соблазнам, он полагает, что стал неподвластным законам природы. Он считает, что, поскольку у него появилась 
защита от напастей этого мира, то теперь он хозяин положения.
Брахмачари с точки зрения практики аскетизма обязан пройти период обучения в строгом воздержании под 
руководством гуру, чтобы быть готовым исполнять обязанности гражданина, которые укрепят его силу духа и 
тело. В такой брахмачарье нет и намека на преданное служение Богу или духовный результат.
Мы уже много раз упоминали, что духовность трансцендентна. Никакие мирские соображения не помогут нам в 
духовном обучении. Обуздание плотских желаний нельзя назвать духовной деятельностью. Такое обуздание 
приходит естественным образом, когда человек понимает свою духовную природу. Но владение собой как таковое 
не относится к деятельности души. Душа не имеет ничего общего с материальными чувствами. Ни вожделение, ни 
половое воздержание не соответствуют истинным побуждениям души. Душа — это не просто нравственное существо.
 Если считать, что брахмачарья — это метод накопления нравственной силы, то ее полностью можно отнести к 
материальной практике, не только не имеющей отношение к душе, но и препятствующей духовному благополучию. 
Это объясняется тем, что с точки зрения духа душа всеобъемлюща. Духовная душа ничего не отвергает. Она 
никого не считает лишним и бесполезным. Душа всему может найти применение. Она видит всё связанным с собой 
и с другими существами. Поэтому для духовной души нет места для временной этики и морали в ее взаимоотношениях 
с другими существами. На духовном плане души всё абсолютно благоприятно.
Брахмачарья, предписанная шастрами, означает служение Брахману, то есть Высшей Реальности, которая 
безгранична и милостива ко всем. Слуга Абсолюта свободен от всех иллюзий. Нравственность — это ценный 
товар только в мире иллюзии. Но на духовном плане в нравственности нет необходимости, ибо в духовном мире 
условия жизни совершенны.
Служение Богу в мирском смысле не является добродетельным и бесполезным. Если человек беспричинно 
добродетелен в мирском понимании, его могут легко эксплуатировать хитрые мошенники этого мира. Именно 
так и обстоит дело. Ведь нравственность, как ее представляют себе эмпирики, всегда зависит от состояния 
грубого тела и переменчивого ума, и поэтому она меняется в зависимости от материальных условий.
Люди, которые опираются на опыт собственных чувств и умозаключения, заботящиеся о благе молодежи, 
стараются создать все условия для благоприятного развития и поддержания эмпирической нравственности в 
обществе. Эти искусственные условия призваны доказать некое благо для той молодежи, которая воспитывалась 
в таких условиях. Но устои нравственности, искусственно созданные и без учета природы человека, теряют 
привлекательность и доказывают свою никчемность, когда рушатся опоры этой нравственности.
Мирские моралисты приводят аналогию с нежными растениями, которые нуждаются в заботе. Эта аналогия 
неприменима к воспитанию подрастающего поколения. Тепличные условия для поддержания нравственности абсурдны и 
противоречат духовному благополучию души.
Брахмачарья воплощает в себе подлинный идеал духовной чистоты, который искаженно отражается в эмпирико-этической концепции. 
Брахмачарья означает служение Абсолюту." (Бхактивинода Тхакур, Кришна Самхита)
_

Что мы можем в такой ситуации сделать, так это культивировать знание о природе человека и знание о Кришне. 
Откуда берутся желания, какова их природа, каким образом возникает бепокойство, радость, удовлетворение, 
злость, гнев и т.д. и т.п. Кто такой Кришна, каковы его качества и т.д.

"Все существа беспомощны перед природой и вынуждены действовать в соответствии с качествами, 
приобретенными под влиянием материальных гун, поэтому никто не может удержаться от действий даже на 
мгновение." (БГ 3.5)

Обратите внимание - "беспомощны" и "вынуждены" и "не может удержаться".

Мы должны понять в чем состоит наша беспомощность, каким образом природа нас заставляет действовать.
Если допустим какая-то гуна действует на нас, мы испытываем беспокойство, даже бывает нестерпимое беспокойство.
Мы беспомощны, вынуждены и не можем удержаться.

В таких условиях мы должны знать четко каком законным образом мы можем удовлетворить гуну и таким образом 
избавиться от беспокойства.
Мы не можем этого избежать. Каждый находится в своих условиях и имеет только свои законные методы.
То, что законно для одного, преступно для другого, это тоже нужно очень хорошо понимать.
Если же мы всех под одну гребенку, то люди всё равно будут использовать те методы которые им доступны,
т.к. они беспомощны, вынуждены и не могут удержаться, и если мы им запретим,
то они всё равно будут делать, но при этом станут еще и лицемерами-обманщиками.

Мы должны разрешить законные методы действия в условиях гун(которые для КАЖДОГО свои индивидуальные), 
при этом развивать понимание, что эти методы сегодня законные, а завтра могут стать преступными. Что 
законно на одном уровне (т.к. возвышает), преступно на другом (т.к. опускает).

Мы должны здесь балансировать как йог, который не может практиковать, если
"О Арджуна, человек никогда не станет йогом, если он ест слишком много или слишком мало, спит 
слишком много или спит недостаточно." Мы должны, как советует Кришна, упорядочить деятельность.

"Тот, кто умерен в еде, сне, труде и отдыхе, может, занимаясь йогой, избавиться от всех материальных 
страданий. Когда йог упорядочивает деятельность ума и, освободившись от материальных желаний, достигает 
духовного бытия, его называют утвердившимся в практике йоги."

Только в практике, обратите внимание, только в практике, еще о результатах речи нет.

То есть мы должны обладать знанием как воспользоваться имеющимися методами действия, но
при этом не злоупотребить, не пасть, как от чрезмерного использования, так и от недостаточного,
т.к. и то и другое губительно, т.к. все теперешние наши методы с духовной точки зрения незаконны.
И, таким образом, избавившись, хоть и незаконно, но вынуждено и временно в нашей сиитуации от основных 
беспокойств, в то же время иметь возможность практиковать поиск законных методов и когда
они будут достигнуты, практиковать уже только их.

И тогда уже пойдет речь о результатах.
" Подобно тому как пламя светильника горит ровно в тихом месте, йог, обуздавший ум, всегда остается 
погруженным в медитацию, устремив внутренний взор на духовное «Я».
Бг 6.20-23 — Когда йог достигает этой ступени совершенства, именуемой трансом, или самадхи, его ум 
полностью отстраняется от материальной деятельности. Благодаря чистоте ума он обретает способность 
видеть свое истинное «я», и оно становится для него источником радости и счастья. Обретя удовлетворение, 
йог своими духовными чувствами ощущает безграничное духовное блаженство. Постигнув истину, он уже никогда 
не забывает ее и считает, что нет ничего превыше ее. Такой человек не теряет самообладания, даже 
сталкиваясь с величайшими трудностями. Вот подлинная свобода от страданий, возникающих от соприкосновения 
с материальным миром."

Но нам пока не до результатов, нам бы хотя бы утвердиться в практике. И это тоже непросто.

Если человек не имеет возможности воспользоваться более возвышенным методом действия, он должен
воспользоваться тем методом который ему доступен, иначе гуна (а не ум) привяжет его к этому объекту (действию)
и так он будет привязан до тех пор пока беспокойство не возрастет до такой степени, что силой увлечет
его к объекту (действию), при этом деградация будет сильнее, чем если бы он сразу воспользовался тем
методом который ему доступен. При этом, будучи привязанным к объекту, он не может привязаться к Кришне,
то есть не может практиковать садхану, утвердиться в практике.

В таких условиях тотальной привязанности к материальным объектам и полной непривязанности к Кришне
у нас остается только метод связать материальные объекты с Кришной. И это уже очень хорошая садхана,
гораздо лучше чем засыпать в кругах или бубнить на одном месте.

Нам нужно бы понимать, что материальные методы имеют ограниченное применение (т.к. с возрастом гуны ухудшаются
и возможности уменьшаются), и что все они по сути незаконные (хотя и необходимы в определенных наших условиях),
то есть все они создают карму, все они являются греховными, 
и что на всё-про-всё у нас есть очень ограниченное время чтобы развить чистые законные очищающие от кармы
и от греха методы действия.

Вот этого знания нам пока не достает, тут вы правы. Наша проблема сейчас, что песочницу в которой
дети играют в героев мы объявили практически Вайкунтхой, и теперь выслушиваем бесконечный поток недоумеваний 
по поводу, если это настоящее преданное служение, то почему остаются страдания? А ведь как известно,

_"Пробившись из-под земли, молодой росток садхана-бхакти тянется вверх и на нем появляются первые 2 листка. 
Один из них называется клешагхни (свобода от всех видов материальных страданий), а другой шубхада 
(появление благих качеств). Внутри бутона, образуемого ими, находятся покои царя по имени Рага, то 
есть спонтанность (рага-бхакти). Эта внутренняя гладкая и мягкая поверхность насыщена спонтанным влечением 
ко всему, что имеет отношение к Господу. Ее возвышенная природа обусловлена чистой искренней привязанностью
человека к нему.
Внешняя поверхность листов, на которой располагаются регулируемые владения царя (вайдхи-бхакти), слегка 
шероховата, поскольку представляет собой процесс следования ограничениям священных писаний. Она в некоторой
степени уступает внутренней, по причине недостатка спонтанной глубокой привязанности к Господу, над которой
преобладает благоговейное поклонение ему. Однако и в рага-бхакти, и в вайдхи-бхакти качества клешагхни и 
шубхада присутствуют в равной степени."_

Итак легко определить, что является настоящим бхакти - по наличию клешагхни (свободы от материальных страданий).
Насчет шубхады - тут признак более непонятный, т.к. в сентиментах иллюзии благие качества - понятие весьма субьективное.
Ну а если то, чем мы занимаемся - еще не росток бхакти, то это может быть зерно бхакти или подготовка
благоприятных условий чтобы это зерно проросло (зерно то есть в каждом). Еще слишком рано объявлять себя 
преданными, ведь потом приходится удивляться откуда страдания. Ну а раз мы еще не преданные, 
и большинство из нас не умеет действовать законно, то запрет на материальные действия и вовсе непонятен. 
Ну то есть младенцев и сразу в танк. Нет, пусть они вырастут, пусть они окрепнут, пусть они играют,
пусть они развивают знание о своей природе, если хотят, то и о ведических временах,
пусть они научатся быть нужными, познают счастье и горе, пусть направляют свои интересы к Кришне,
и тогда, глядишь, кто-то из них в свое время и станет настоящим героем и по настоящему войдет в духовный мир.

----------


## Варган

Утренняя прогулка 1 мая 1974 года, Бомбей 

Прабхупада: Давайте обсудим интересующие вас вопросы. 

Йогешвара: Вот вам проблема: в наши дни женщины выдвигают требование равных с мужчинами прав. Как можно удовлетворить их? 

Прабхупада: Все будет в порядке. Очень просто. Возьмите, к примеру, наших женщин, осознающих Кришну. Они трудятся. Они не требуют равных с мужчинами прав. Это благодаря сознанию Кришны. Женщины убирают храм, очень хорошо готовят пищу. Они удовлетворены. Они не говорят: "Мне нужно ехать в Японию, чтобы проповедовать, как Прабхупада ". Они никогда так не говорят. Иметь подобные мысли - неестественно для женщин. Так что сознание Кришны подразумевает деятельность согласно своей природе.

Бхагаван: Действительно, наши женщины так искусны в столь многих областях. Но те девушки, которые просто работают в городе, не умеют ничего делать. Они не умеют готовить, не умеют убирать, не умеют шить. 

Прабхупада: Они все никуда не годны. Современные девушки ни на что не пригодны. Поэтому их просто используют для сексуального удовлетворения. У них и в голове пусто, и делать ничего не умеют.

----------


## Galima

> сознание Кришны подразумевает деятельность согласно своей природе.


Очень показательный текст.
Вот поэтому очень и очень многие предпочитают оставаться "друзьями Кришны"

В один прекрасный момент человеку надоедают материалистические отношения. 
И тогда человек начинает искать другие, по-настоящему другие отношения в религии.

Но, вот он пришел в храм и первое, что он слышит -  у тебя такое тело, значит, тебе нужно делать то-то и то-то.
Потому что и в якобы духовном обществе тело определяет отношение.
Мы будем тебя эксплуатировать так-то - мой полы, готовь, рожай и что там еще.

Замечательно))))Очень вдохновляет и сразу видишь, что разницы никакой нет.
Абсолютно, такая же эксплуатация на основе материальных представлений.
Но, здесь это назовут служением Богу.

----------


## Galima

Все-таки, хоть иногда, хотелось бы отношений согласно духовной природе)
Без желания эксплуатации.

----------


## Galima

> Что тут сказать


Вам явно есть, что сказать)))

И вы очень щедры со своим временем)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Очень показательный текст.
> Вот поэтому очень и очень многие предпочитают оставаться "друзьями Кришны"
> 
> В один прекрасный момент человеку надоедают материалистические отношения. 
> И тогда человек начинает искать другие, по-настоящему другие отношения в религии.
> 
> Но, вот он пришел в храм и первое, что он слышит -  у тебя такое тело, значит, тебе нужно делать то-то и то-то.
> Потому что и в якобы духовном обществе тело определяет отношение.
> Мы будем тебя эксплуатировать так-то - мой полы, готовь, рожай и что там еще.
> ...


Вот беда-то: когда недальновидные мужчины считают себя наслаждающимися, они обязательно найдут "подходящую" цитату для своей жены и опустят с небес на землю))
Спасибо хоть Шриле Прабхупаде, что обучает нас  «Но ты ведь не женщина, ты вайшнави!»
 И что бы мы делали без Прабхупады!


 :doom: 


> Йогешвара: Вот вам проблема: в наши дни женщины выдвигают требование равных с мужчинами прав. Как можно удовлетворить их?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Как-то мудрено я высказалась. В общем мне видится зерно темы в том, что нам, как вайшнавам, надо не погружаться в поиски "своих" обязанностей, а следовать наставлениям и указаниям Гуру. Если Гуру дает так называемое "женское" служение, надо его выполнить. Если "мужское", то выполняем его.
 Если Гуру пока еще нет, то благоприятно следовать наставлениям мужа, отца или сына, если они не учат адхарме.

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.21.35, комментарий: "Поэтому священные писания рекомендуют человеку общаться с духовно возвышенными личностями. В Ведах (Мундака-упанишад, 1.2.12) сказано:  — чтобы достичь совершенства, то есть осознать свою истинную, изначальную природу, человек обязан обратиться к духовному учителю.  Человек обязан, без этого не обойтись. Человек должен обратиться к духовному учителю, потому что благодаря общению с ним сознание человека будет все больше и больше сосредоточиваться на Верховной Личности Бога и, достигнув высшей точки своего развития, превратится в сознание Кришны.."

----------


## Владимир Н.

> Если честно, мне вся эта свистопляска с ведическими женщинами и мужчинами, со списками в сотни обязанностей и т.п. 
> очень напоминает известную народную мудрость - что бы такое сделать, чтобы ничего не делать.
> Всё это замечательно занимает ум - пообсуждать разницу тел, кто кому чего должен, как раньше люди замечательно жили,
>  а вот заниматься повседневной садханой это не так весело, жена/муж особо не поможет, круги не повторит, книги не почитает.
> Своими мозгами и ручками приходится трудиться, свои качества использовать, со своим умом уживаться.


При таких раскладах брак, в том числе и ведический невозможен. В многочисленных лекциях наших ведущих Гуру, указывается на то, что мужчина и женщина-существа с разных планет, с разными способами функционирования. Таких как Вы 0.0000001%, а обычной женщине нужно красиво одеваться,иметь украшения и хорошо кушать. Кто все это обеспечит, если мужчины не будут заниматься ничем, кроме духовной практики? Кто накормит мужчину, пришедшего с работы? Представляю, приходит такой муж, голодный, уставший, издерганный, а жена в это время сотый круг дочитывает :biggrin1: , на приготовление ужина времени не было. Вы слишком идеалистичны, поэтому уверен, что реальной семьи не знаете. Ну а если исключить межполовые отношения, то Ваш вариант вполне годится. Только этого не будет, по понятным причинам.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Таких как Вы 0.0000001%, а обычной женщине нужно красиво одеваться,иметь украшения и хорошо кушать. Кто все это обеспечит, если мужчины не будут заниматься ничем, кроме духовной практики? Кто накормит мужчину, пришедшего с работы? Представляю, приходит такой муж, голодный, уставший, издерганный, а жена в это время сотый круг дочитывает, на приготовление ужина времени не было.



Муж-вайшнав только порадуется за жену-вайшнави, если она сотый круг дочитывает. И вдохновит её готовить Прасад для Кришны. Если действительно вдохновит, то будет постоянно вкушать качественный Прасад, приготовленный с любовью. А вот обучать женщин одеваться, наряжаться и выполнять свои ежедневные обязанности не нужно, с этим справятся другие женщины. Тренеры-психологи для этого точно не нужны, они пусть обучают мужчин)




> Таких как Вы 0.0000001%,


Таких даже еще меньше. Кришна говорит: Из многих миллионов, миллионов людей, только один пытается стать совершенным.

----------


## Galima

> При таких раскладах брак, в том числе и ведический невозможен. 
> В многочисленных лекциях наших ведущих Гуру, указывается на то, что мужчина и женщина-существа с разных планет, с разными способами функционирования. 
> Таких как Вы 0.0000001%, а обычной женщине нужно красиво одеваться,иметь украшения и хорошо кушать. 
> Кто все это обеспечит, если мужчины не будут заниматься ничем, кроме духовной практики? 
> Кто накормит мужчину, пришедшего с работы? Представляю, приходит такой муж, голодный, уставший, издерганный, а жена в это время сотый круг дочитывает, на приготовление ужина времени не было. Вы слишком идеалистичны, поэтому уверен, что реальной семьи не знаете. 
> Ну а если исключить межполовые отношения, то Ваш вариант вполне годится. Только этого не будет, по понятным причинам.


Как ловко у вас получается и комплимент вайшнавский присутствует и полное отрицание написанного тоже.
Ну какой сотый круг? 
Голодный муж с работы, десять детей и т.п.?
Еда вегетарианская готовится за час три блюда.
По дому - пылесос, посудомойка, стиральная машинка -  в помощь, не говоря уже о блендерах и прочем.
Детей всего двое)

Я еще и работать успеваю и зарабатывать. И украшения есть, люблю в руках подержать, но вот наряды точно не мое.
А с кругами не очень,(прямо как в Простоквашино), потому и пишу, знаю, что всю телесную деятельность можно худо-бедно тянуть самостоятельно
без всяких списков обязанностей и стращания традиционными обществами, 
а вот духовную никто ни в каком обществе за человека не сделает.

Даже темы лекций и фестивалей сейчас поменялись, помню был ажиотаж вокруг книг о джапе.
Куда всё делось? Или - два часа в день читать книги Прабхупады. Обсуждали в каком порядке, где начальная школа, а где институт. так сказать.
И книг то было мало на русском, сейчас у меня три полки книгами ББТ заставлены, а еще же есть другие вайшнавские издательства, 
не то что прочитать и изучить, купить не успеваю. Одних обзоров на Гиту три штуки.

Одно время еще гудели на тему - как правильно петь мантры и бхаджаны, на полном серьезе.
Чехвостили преданных, которые слишком тянули или не выговаривали все звуки.

Но это всё скучно, а вот про мужчин и женщин с разных планет просто нектар)))
Можно часами слушать))годами читать и всё время находиться в недоумении)))

----------


## Galima

Особенно "радует" всякого рода психология на 100 вебинаров растянутая.
Не эксплуатируйте, не манипулируйте, не ставьте себя на место Бога в отношениях с мужем/с женой и всё будет нормально.

А если начнете с позиции души действовать и видеть в других прежде всего духовную основу, скажем так, 
то какой вам психолог нужен - нет повода юзать человека ради своей выгоды - нет проблем в общении.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Еще больше "радуют" цитаты от преданных, которые “вдохновляют" вайшнави готовить своим мужьям мясо(
 Интересно, могли бы они найти хоть одну цитату Шрилы Прабхупады, где он дает своим ученицам наставления готовить мясо?
Похоже, преданные не всегда анализируют, когда распространяют подобное среди вайшнавов((

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

ЕМ Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху как то сказал, что не дает посвящения ученицам, которые готовят мясо. Вот и всё...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> ЕМ Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху как то сказал, что не дает посвящения ученицам, которые готовят мясо. Вот и всё...


Да. мы знаем и  других Гуру, которые не разрешают своим ученицам даже покупать мясо, не то что готовить его.
Другое дело, когда мы проповедуем тем, кто еще не принял вайшнавизм, там может быть индивидуальный подход. Но в первую очередь вайшнави обязаны обучать женщин, как уметь уважать мужа и учиться готовить вкуснейшие сытные белковые блюда, которые полностью удовлетворят мужа, поскольку эти блюда предложены Кришне. 
А не то что "готовьте мясо“, чтобы муж не ушел. Странный подход((

----------


## Galima



----------


## ЕвгенийК

> 


Почему переводят chant Hare Krishna как повторять Харе Кришна, а не воспевать Харе Кришна?
Прабхупада же не говорит repeat Hare Krishna... Имхо повторять - это совсем из другой оперы.
Повторяют когда заучивают например. Или когда вспоминают то что забыли (повторенье - мать ученья).
Или повторяют за кем-то. Вторят.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Почему переводят chant Hare Krishna как повторять Харе Кришна, а не воспевать Харе Кришна?


может быть в смысле - не заканчивайте :smilies:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> может быть в смысле - не заканчивайте


Тогда не видно цели.  Если обозначили процесс повторяющегося действия, то 
нужно указать куда это повторяющееся действие ведет. Например когда нужно 
что-то зашить, то говорят зашейте, а не просто "делайте стежки".

С другой стороны, у нас же цель и процесс якобы совмещены. 
Но не указано, в какой момент времени они совмещены?

Очевидно, что достижение цели в нашем процессе не происходит мгновенно,
все авторитеты сходятся на том, что процесс этот длительный,
а значит оно (совмещение) теоретически происходит в перспективе, а не сразу.
И это доказывает что в начале воспевания цель и процесс не совмещены.

Вот эту перспективу совмещения цели и процесса (или хотя бы направление) и нужно указать.
Например - шейте в ту сторону. Или шейте так чтобы зашивалось больше.
И т.д., что угодно, но не просто "делайте стежки".

Если не указать цель (зашить совсем), то может оказаться, что стежки
будут идти на одном месте или вообще не в месте разрыва. Вроде и стежки есть, 
и шитье есть, а цель не достигается никогда, т.к. она не обозначена.

То есть когда говорят "повторяйте Харе Кришна", то это лишь означает
что нужно повторять (например как повторяет магнитофон по кругу) и никакого движения 
тут не подразумевается и соответственно, если так делать, то никакая цель 
не достигается, т.к. она не указана.

Где стремление в слове "повторять"? Где направление в слове "повторять"?
Где движение в слове "повторять"? Где поиск в слове "повторять"?

Ведь ачарьи говорят, что само слово еще не Кришна. Ачарьи говорят, что Кришна
может воплотиться в слове. Но тогда нужно бы сказать так, что
повторяйте ОТ того момента когда Кришна еще не в слове, ДО того момента
когда Кришна воплощается в слове, и после этого идите дальше.

И это, согласитесь совсем не то же самое, что "повторяйте".

Тогда нужно сказать например "повторяйте Харе Кришна до Кришны". 
Или "ищите Кришну" или воплотите Кришну в мантре (мантра муртим 
"Таким образом, воистину видит тот, кто поклоняется трансцендентному звуковому 
образу Верховной Личности Бога, Вишну, не имеющему материальной формы. ШБ 1.5.38), 
или как говорит Прабхупада, chant Hare Krishna, воспойте Радху и Кришну.

Воспойте Радху и  Кришну - это совсем не стояние на месте, совсем не повторение. 
Тут и цель и направление. Тут нужно будет вспомнить все 64 качества Кришны и качества Радхи.
И где тогда денется наш беспокойный ум, который мы пытаемся успокоить
сверхскоростным повторением? Почему бы его не занять сверхскоростным
воспеванием этих самых качеств? Разве это не будет его 
естественным служением? Это непростая задача для ума, воплотить качества
Радхи-Кришны в нашем воспевании. И будет ли у него время отвлекаться, если поставить
ему эту задачу? Не придется ли ему сосредоточиться на воспевании именно
качеств Кришны в таком случае?

Воспойте Кришну от четки к четке. От Кришны который еще не Кришна
до Кришны который уже Кришна, пока Кришна который Кришна не начнет танцевать
на языке. И тогда цель и процесс совмещены, и та двойственность
что слово имени отлично от Кришны устранена.
И когда слово имени становится неотличным от Кришны, тогда уже появляется следование Кришне,
служение Кришне. Follow Krishna, follow Radha. Следуй за Кришной,
следуй за Радхой. 

Какое уж тут повторение? Тут уже что Кришна скажет, то и будешь делать.
Опять нет никакого повторения.

Когда же есть это пресловутое повторение? И нужно ли оно кому-то, это топтание на месте,
где нама вечно отделена от гуны, а о рупе и лиле так вообще только слухи
ходят.
Нама-гуна-рупа-лила. Воспевай Харе Кришна чтобы нама в твоем воспевании
обрела гуну, гуна в твоем воспевании обрела рупу, а рупа в твоем воспевании сыграла в лилу.
С намой у нас всё в порядке. Следующий шаг за гуной. И когда эта гуна
достигнет 64 описанных качеств, то она превратится в рупу.
64 гуны это уже нама-рупа.

Ну и где тут повторение, которого согласно переводу, якобы хотел Прабхупада?

Когда кто-то хочет идти к цели, ему же не говорят
"повторяйте шаги". Так он никуда никогда не придет.
Ему еще и цель указывают. Повторяйте шаги вон туда.
Открывайте Бхакти Расамрита Синдху и повторяйте шаги
пока 64 указанных там качества не затанцуют у вас на языке.
Вначале одно качество, потом другое и т.д.
Или хотя бы повторяйте шаги пока не встретите свою цель,
которую ищете.
Когда человек идет, то каждый шаг отличается от предыдущего. 
С каждым шагом ближе к цели. Повторяй до Кришны, ищи Кришну 
пока не найдешь, и даже там не останавливайся.

Но никогда я не слышал чтобы просто говорили "повторяйте" и достигнете...
и во рту станет сладко.

Ну или даже взять любую работу. Если не получилось, человек переделывает,
но для чего? Чтобы получилось. Чтобы получилось что? Цель.
Так и Харе Кришна. Не получилось, - переделываем, но не повторяем.
Разве когда переделываем работу, то повторяем ошибки? Нет, делаем
лучше... ради цели. Цель намы на нашем этапе - гуна.
И это не гуна благости которая нам нужна, а гуна намы, которая
нужна Кришне. Вот тогда это воспевание будет служением.
Кришна хочет чтобы мы воспели его наму так, чтобы
в ней проявились 64 гуны и эти гуны образовали его нама-рупа и 
эта нама-рупа сыграла в нама-лилу. Это цель.

Начиная любую работу, цель обозначена. Нельзя начать делать неизвестно
что. Так и воспевание. Обозначаем доступную для текущего сознания цель намы, 
достигаем. А дальше, когда работа сделана, человек ставит новую цель. Лучше прежней.
Лучшую гуну. Разве Кришна так плох как мы его воспеваем сейчас?
И вновь, трудом достигаем цели. Разве не так в жизни происходит? Шаг за шагом
от светлой цели к еще более светлой, но никакого повторения.

Такие мысли...

Скажете банальщина, все это знают и так. В жизни действительно
все делают так. Но в воспевании почему-то многие считают иначе.
Вот я и подумал, может быть дело в слове "повторение", которое
на самом деле chant?

----------


## Варган

Шри Хари-бхакти-виласа 11.734: "Человек не должен разговаривать с женщиной, которая ненавидит мужчин или не имеет мужа и детей".

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Шри Хари-бхакти-виласа 11.734: "Человек не должен разговаривать с женщиной, которая ненавидит мужчин или не имеет мужа и детей".


Удивительная "последовательность"! Цитируете такую вещь, а пишите в теме, начатой незамужней матаджи  :smilies:  Интересно, а продолжение там есть? Что светит человеку, поговорившему с незамужней?...  :smilies:  
Наверное, Шрила Прабхупада не читал "Хари-бхакти-виласу", иначе как он смог бы не то, что разговаривать, но даже инициировать незамужних девушек!  :smilies:

----------


## Galima

> Шри Хари-бхакти-виласа 11.734: "Человек не должен разговаривать с женщиной, которая ненавидит мужчин или не имеет мужа и детей".


А это к кому обращено? 

Человек не должен разговаривать с женщиной которая ненавидит...

Вы уверены, что перевод правильный?

Какой человек имеется в виду?
Женщина или мужчина?
И как быть с молодыми женщинами, у которых пока нет мужа и детей?

 :smilies: )))

----------


## Варган

> А это к кому обращено? 
> 
> Человек не должен разговаривать с женщиной которая ненавидит...
> 
> Вы уверены, что перевод правильный?
> 
> Какой человек имеется в виду?
> Женщина или мужчина?
> И как быть с молодыми женщинами, у которых пока нет мужа и детей?
> ...


Хари-бхакти-виласа обращена к преданным Господа Хари.
"Ненавидит"  в оригинале - "двиштам" (от слова двеша - неприязнь, ненависть).
В целом в этом стихе шастра даёт хороший способ решить проблему неженских видов служения и их мотивов.

----------


## Galima

> Хари-бхакти-виласа обращена к преданным Господа Хари.
> "Ненавидит"  в оригинале - "двиштам" (от слова двеша - неприязнь, ненависть).
> В целом в этом стихе шастра даёт хороший способ решить проблему неженских видов служения и их мотивов.


Как в таком случае молодые люди будут жениться?  
На женщинах обожающих мужчин? На замужних дамах с детьми?

И как девушки будут замуж выходить? Нужно сначала начать обожать мужчин))

И совсем не понимаю каким боком это относится к неженским видам служения)и мотивам.

Я например книги разгружала в мешках, книги Прабхупады.
Неженское служение?
Ну и как к этому применить данную цитату?

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Как-то непонятно...А с замужними значит можно общаться? А будет ли муж рад этому общению? Кругом засада...

----------


## Galima

> Как-то непонятно...А с замужними значит можно общаться? А будет ли муж рад этому общению? Кругом засада...


Думаю, что перевод не ахти попался.
Либо нужно весь контекст смотреть.

У меня нет перевода, вот только узнала, что перевели и продают в трех томах.
Содержание, Виласа одиннадцатая:
Особые правила утреннего, дневного и вечернего поклонения 
Обязанности ночью 
Благо, получаемое от поклонения 
Слава созерцания пуджи Господа 
Предметы для поклонения 
Слава  поклонения Верховному Господу 
Слава святых имен Верховного Господа 
Слава повторения святого имени Господа 
Слава памятования святых имен Господа 
Слава святого имени Кришны 
Оскорбления святых имен Господа 
Искупление оскорблений 
Преданное служение редко достижимо 
Слава преданного служения 
Признаки преданного служения на уровне чистой любви  
Признаки любви к Богу 
Процесс предания 
Слава предания

----------


## Варган

Согласно вайшнавскому этикету будущих супругов находят через старших.

Если с женщинами, не имеющими мужа и детей (не говоря уже о завистливых феминистках), никто не будет общаться, у них быстро появится сильный мотив выйти замуж и родить детей. Тогда выдуманная проблема неравноправия и неженских видов служения быстро рассосётся сама собой. См. сообщения # 47, 48, 49 в этой теме, чтоб не повторяться.

С женщинами, имеющими мужа и детей, общаться можно с разрешения мужа не в уединённом месте по какому-то важному делу (см. Ману-самхиту -  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=992 ).

----------


## Galima

> Согласно вайшнавскому этикету будущих супругов находят через старших.


Когда молод был...

Эх прабху, какой вы правильный) аж завидно стало, где моя молодость и максимализм?

Кое-где не то что старших, вообще преданных раз-два и обчелся) и обычно это женщины)))

И где те старшие, что будут заниматься подбором супругов, когда им свои семьи кормить, детей своих воспитывать? 
Садхана опять же)))

Давайте уже ближе к реалиям, а как написано я за 20 лет уже в курсе)
25  :smilies: ))

----------


## Варган

"Поэтому Кришна говорит:
йах шастра-видхим утсриджйа  вартате кама-каратах 
/БГ 16.23/

Тот, кто не обращает внимания на наставления, данные в шастрах. Например, тот, кто не следует законам штата, к какому виду людей он относится? Он является лодырем или бандитом, а не честным гражданином. Точно также и тот, кто не следует шастрам. Шастра предназначена для человеческих существ, а не для кошек, собак или свиней. Как и законы предназначены для людей, а не для кошек и собак. Поэтому мы должны следовать наставлениям шастр".


Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по Бхагавад-Гите 13.1-2
(29 декабря 1972, Бомбей)
http://prabhupada.com.ua/Lection%20B...029_12_72.html

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Согласно вайшнавскому этикету будущих супругов находят через старших.
> 
> Если с женщинами, не имеющими мужа и детей (не говоря уже о завистливых феминистках), никто не будет общаться, у них быстро появится сильный мотив выйти замуж и родить детей.


 Звучит это как-то...Обидеться могут сильно такие женщины и начать искать общение в другом месте. Если есть возможность человеку помочь через общение, то почему бы этого и не сделать. А то где ж сострадание вайшнава? Почему бы старшим вайшнави и не общаться с женщинами, которые то-то хотят узнать о Кришне? Даже если этот кто-то- феминистка. Или у нее нет мужа и детей.

  Но в чем-то я с вами соглашусь, в общении нужно быть избирательным. Если меня кто-то беспокоит, то я буду всеми силами таких людей избегать.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Хари-бхакти-виласа обращена к преданным Господа Хари.
> "Ненавидит"  в оригинале - "двиштам" (от слова двеша - неприязнь, ненависть).
> В целом в этом стихе шастра даёт хороший способ решить проблему неженских видов служения и их мотивов.


Как хорошо будет, если те, кто не принимает женщин-проповедниц перестанут к ним придираться! (читайте: общаться с ними) Вот это будет поистине чудесно! Поддерживаю, в общем!  :smilies:

----------


## Galima

> Как хорошо будет, если те, кто не принимает женщин-проповедниц перестанут к ним придираться! (читайте: общаться с ними) Вот это будет поистине чудесно! Поддерживаю, в общем!



 :biggrin1:  :biggrin1:  :biggrin1:

----------


## Galima

> Тот, кто не обращает внимания на наставления, данные в шастрах


В шастрах много разных типов бракосочетаний описано, почитайте.

И все-таки, хотелось бы полный перевод этой части виласы увидеть.
Феминистки, кстати, разные бывают.
Восьмичасовой рабочий день и запрет детского труда в современном жестоком обществе - это и их заслуга тоже.

В той же Индии они добивались того, чтобы сати запретили и банальное бытовое "самосожжение" тоже.
Шутки шутками, но вы рискуете обидеть очень многих самоотверженных и возвышенных людей, 
которые пренебрегли своим комфортом защищая права самых слабых.


А в целом, в этой теме я много раз вижу довольно материальный психологический принцип, мы видим в других то, что можем опознать.
То, что нам знакомо.
То, что мы видим взирая на один и тот же объект определяется адхикаром смотрящего.

Один увидит страдающего человека, другой ненавидящего, третий запутавшегося.
И реакция будет у всех разной, насколько позволяют собственные духовно-душевные силы и возможности.

Именно поэтому мне было интересно понять о каком же именно человеке идет речь в тексте.
Но вы почему-то не написали его целиком.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Шри Хари-бхакти-виласа 11.734: "Человек не должен разговаривать с женщиной, которая ненавидит мужчин или не имеет мужа и детей".


Это наставление для общества варнашрамы или для развитого вайшнавского сообщества, в котором есть старшие преданные, готовые позаботиться о незамужних девушках. Пока у нас такого нет, призывать к следованию подобного рода наставлениям преждевременно.

----------


## Варган

> Это наставление для общества варнашрамы или для развитого вайшнавского сообщества, в котором есть старшие преданные, готовые позаботиться о незамужних девушках. Пока у нас такого нет, призывать к следованию подобного рода наставлениям преждевременно.


Но в стихе речь не только о молоденьких незамужних девушках.

Контекст этого стиха: "Человек не должен разговаривать с женщиной, которая ненавидит мужчин или не имеет мужа и детей. Человек не должен разговаривать или общаться с человеком, который оскорбляет Верховного Господа, гостей, литературу о преданности, жертвоприношения и преданных. Если человек общается с такими людьми, то он может очистить себя, посмотрев на Солнце" (Хари-бхакти-виласа 11.734-736).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Контекст этого стиха: "Человек не должен разговаривать с женщиной, которая ненавидит мужчин или не имеет мужа и детей. Человек не должен разговаривать или общаться с человеком, который оскорбляет Верховного Господа, гостей, литературу о преданности, жертвоприношения и преданных. Если человек общается с такими людьми, то он может очистить себя, посмотрев на Солнце" (Хари-бхакти-виласа 11.734-736).


Да, в полном контексте проясняется смысл. Похоже, здесь речь идет о женщинах, которые принципиально не выходят замуж, лесбиянках или проститутках.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Согласно вайшнавскому этикету будущих супругов находят через старших.


Прабху, на мой скромный взгляд это еще девушке старшие могут посоветовать (не навязать, а посоветовать) кандидата в женихи, но для юноши подобный вариант является не очень подходящим. А для юноши с кармой руководителя, более того, где-то даже и оскорбительным. В смысле, что он _сам_ выбирает себе девушку, _сам_ обращает на себя ее внимание, а если их симпатия окажется взаимной, то от старших требуется лишь благословение на дальнейшее развитие и официальное оформление отношений. Если же старшие пытаются сами "выбирать" юноше девушку, не считаясь особо с его мнением, то для меня лично подобное отношение являлось бы фактически оскорблением, подобным плевку в лицо (если не в спину)  :doom:  Обговаривать с юношей все эти моменты ИМХО нужно просто в обязательном порядке.

А еще Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Свами в 2014 году говорил о 50% разводах в ИСККОН. Уж неизвестно, были ли среди этого процента лишь те молодые люди, которые создали семьи только "своевольно", без посредничества старших (сильно подозреваю, что как раз наоборот). Может быть он, конечно, Америку имел в виду, а в странах бывшего СССР этот процент иной (неизвестно, что правда, в какую сторону иной, ну да ладно  :smilies: )))) Как Вы и уважаемые камрады прокомментируют этот момент?

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

P.S. 


> для меня лично подобное отношение являлось бы фактически оскорблением, подобным плевку в лицо (если не в спину)


Насчет плевка я, пожалуй, немного погорячился - простите меня, пожалуйста, дорогие преданные, если мои слова ранили кому-либо сердце  :heart:   :vanca calpa:  Но вот неуважение к молодой личности - это точно.

----------


## Сева

> Согласно вайшнавскому этикету будущих супругов находят через старших.


Это правило для брахманичных личностей.

Арджуна один из лучших вайшнавов при этом он почувствовал влечение к Субхадре увидев ее и потом похитил. Субхадра тоже почувствовала влечение к нему. Ее отца они при этом не спрашивали.
Этот пример показывает что вайшнавы с разным темпераментом женятся по разному.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Арджуна был другом Кришны, и именно Кришна затеял всю эту историю с похищением. И хотя для кшатриев похитить невесту было нормально, Баларама за такие дела собирался попросту убить Арджуну. Кришна спас.
Сейчас нет кшатриев, и вряд ли кто-то может сказать, что он друг Кришны. Так что от гнева Баларамы защитить будет некому  :biggrin1:

----------


## Сева

У Арджуны было 4 жены - Драупади, Субхадра, царевна из Манипура и дочь царя Нагов, я не помню имен.

С этой девушкой нагини Арджуна тоже познакомился без помощи брачного комитета ИСККОН ))  :tongue: 
К тому же Кришна играл роль двоюродного брата Арджуны а не Бога. 

Мой пост не означал призыв похищать девушек вайшнави (хотя иногда очень хочется)  ))

Мой пост был напечатан чтобы доказать что вайшнавы с разным темпераментом действуют по разному.

К тому же быть кшатрием намного легче чем брахманом, так что если следовать Вашей логике то брахманов сейчас тоже нет.
А значит мы все должны вести себя как вайшьи и шудры.

----------


## Сева

И Баларама разгневался на Арджуну не как Бог а как старший родственник невесты а это как говорят у Вас в Одессе две большие разницы ))

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

А где-нибудь сейчас есть вообще эти брачные комитеты, подбирающие пару? Не номинально (типа, есть несколько анкет, а потом все застопорилось). А реально подбирающие пары, у которых есть за спиной опыт сыгранных свадеб?

----------


## Сева

> А где-нибудь сейчас есть вообще эти брачные комитеты, подбирающие пару? Не номинально (типа, есть несколько анкет, а потом все застопорилось). А реально подбирающие пары, у которых есть за спиной опыт сыгранных свадеб?


Да матаджи, есть в Киеве. Тут многие молодые вайшнавы женились с помощью этого комитета.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> И хотя для кшатриев похитить невесту было нормально, ... Сейчас нет кшатриев


Судя даже по названию фильма "Кавказская пленница", с похищением невест сейчас обстоит тоже нормально. По всей вероятности, как и с кшатриями, для которых это до сих пор нормально. И характеры у них на кавказе действительно кшатрийские.

----------


## Сева

> По всей вероятности, как и с кшатриями, для которых это до сих пор нормально. И характеры у них на кавказе действительно кшатрийские.


кшатрий должен следовать дхарме кшатрия описанной в Ману самхите, например зарабатывать деньги собирая налоги с подданых.
если занялся бизнесом то уже считай не кшатрий а если нанялся к кому-то работать то вообще позор.

Так что если есть сейчас на планете кшатрии то их очень мало и вряд ли они живут на Кавказе.

Кстати мясо домашних животных кшатриям тоже есть нельзя.

В Индии еще есть царские семьи, может кто-то из них до сих пор кшатрий.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Ну, конечно, поистрепались нынешние кшатрии. Уже невест воруют не на колесницах, а на мотоциклах с коляской. Но что-то от кшатриев у них осталось. И мясоедение и гордость и воинственность и чувство справедливости.
Насчет нанялся работать - Пандавы в изгнании ведь работали по найму. Еще и переодетыми. Да еще и в некоторые в женщин. Позор, позор... Но тем не менее.

----------


## Сева

Кшатрий может есть только мясо добытое на охоте.
Да Пандавы служили при дворе и Арджуна играл совсем не кшатрийскую роль, но они не ели нечистую пищу.

Да и изгнание длилось всего год а не всю жизнь )) как у современных кшатриев ))

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Харе Кришна.




> ...и потом похитил.


Сомневаюсь, следует ли приводить такие примеры, потому что имитировать подобное вряд ли нужно  :smilies:  Как писал выше, вполне достаточно, если молодые люди самостоятельно знакомятся, а старшие просто благословляют их. 

Разговаривать о кшатриях или брахманах нет смысла, т.к. в Кали-югу нет чистых варн. В лучшем случае есть кшатра-бандху и двиджа-бандху (в литературном переводе это вообще-то можно перевести, как "деграданты"  :sorry:   :biggrin1: ). Но, более того, даже и до Кали-юги бывали случаи, когда варна у человека являлась смешанной. Например я читал, что Вишвамитра Муни был одновременно и кшатрием, и брахманом. Edit by author.




> Так что от гнева Баларамы защитить будет некому


Да  :smilies:  Парашурама (если не ошибаюсь, его можно считать одной из экспансий Баларамы) именно так и поступил, когда кшатрии стали вести себя слишком неблагочестиво.

К слову, Парашурама - еще один пример брахмана-кшатрия.

----------


## Батарейкин Иван Иванович

Кстати мясо домашних животных кшатриям тоже есть нельзя.

Ваша решительность и самоуверенность просто подкупает. Кто им запрещал есть домашних животных? Приносили в жертву и ели. И не только кшатрии, но и браманы. Только со времен Будды перестали есть.

----------


## Батарейкин Иван Иванович

> Кшатрий может есть только мясо добытое на охоте.
> Да Пандавы служили при дворе и Арджуна играл совсем не кшатрийскую роль, но они не ели нечистую пищу.
> 
> Да и изгнание длилось всего год а не всю жизнь )) как у современных кшатриев ))


Кстати мясо домашних животных кшатриям тоже есть нельзя.

Ваша решительность и самоуверенность просто подкупает. Кто им запрещал есть домашних животных? Приносили в жертву и ели. И не только кшатрии, но и браманы. Только со времен Будды перестали есть.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Главное ведь стараться быть вайшнавами  :smilies:  А вайшнавы никогда не станут есть мясо и прочую пищу из плоти и / или крови - вне зависимости от того, какова их материальная природа в нынешнем теле.




> Да и изгнание длилось всего год а не всю жизнь ))


Разве не четырнадцать?

----------


## Сева

работали по найму они один год.

И Пандавы ели мясо животных убитых на охоте, при этом оставаясь вайшнавами.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Ну, это для великих личностей, наверное...  :smilies:  Я - человек падший, а потому мясо, рыба и яйца мне просто неприятны, вот и все. В лесу уйма кореньев и трав (я многое кушал лично; вот весной, в особенности, как источник витаминов - очень полезно), на которых с голоду умереть просто нереально.

----------


## Владимир Н.

> Дорогая джива-атма!
> Ошибка многих и многих в том, что наличие традиционной модели стало важнее духовного развития.
> Никто не гарантирует благоприятное рождение в будущем, вот сейчас, имея человеческое тело, 
> имея возможность очистить свое существование и помочь другим страдающим живым существам заниматься удовлетворением амбиций?
> 
> Каких амбиций? 
> Вся эта проповедь разделения мужского и женского сводит на нет практику внетелесного. 
> 
> Существует множество учений, религий, обществ где всё это идёт на ура.
> ...


Такое впечатление, что Вы кроме своих сообщений в этой теме ничего не читаете. Речь идет о скрытых формах феминизма, которые могут проявляться и в служении. Феминизм начался, когда женщины стали завидовать мужчинам и стремиться играть их роли. Зачем мужчине брать ответственность за женщину, если по большому счету она стала мужчиной? К чему это приводит? К распаду семей. Мой друг дважды развелся с преданными матаджи, которые, возможно, тоже могли сказать немало умных слов про внетелесное и т.д. Обеих отличали лидерские качества и активность в служении. Случайность? Не думаю :smilies:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Так же как возможна скрытая мотивация женщин желания господствовать и контролировать под вывеской служения высоким целям, точно так же возможна скрытая мотивация мужчин наслаждаться многими женщинами и не нести за них ответственность до конца жизни под вывеской неправильного поведения самих женщин. И то и другое неправильно.
Но в то же время возможны добросовестное исполнение своих обязанностей при внешней социальной активности и возможно исполнение своего долга вопреки всем обстоятельствам. Чему следовать - личный выбор каждого. Так же как и критика вайшнавов кем бы они ни были. 
Право исправлять есть у тех, кто принял ответственность за конкретную личность.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> И Пандавы ели мясо животных убитых на охоте, при этом оставаясь вайшнавами.


Наговор) Вы видели, как они его ели? 
Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что Арджуна, Юдхиштхира, Накула и Сахадева не ели мясо.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Наговор) Вы видели, как они его ели? 
> Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что Арджуна, Юдхиштхира, Накула и Сахадева не ели мясо.


Совершенно согласен! Более того, я подозреваю, что и Бхима тоже не ел мяса. Он лишь в качественном плане принимал прасада больше, чем остальные... По крайней мере без точных ссылок, где бы указывалось, что он/они его (мясо) ели невозможно ничего утверждать. (Да даже если и ссылки есть, то их нужно тщательно проверять - нередко случаются ошибки.)

ИМХО мы должны стремиться к тому, чтобы, когда говорят о хороших качествах человека, считать что их занижают, а когда говорят о плохих - наоборот, что человек их завышает. Т.е. не верить всему тому плохому, что он о себе говорит или говорят о нем другие, считать что это он или они намеренно наговаривают. Так и с утверждениями о Пандавах...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Более того, я подозреваю, что и Бхима тоже не ел мяса. Он лишь в качественном плане принимал прасада больше, чем остальные


Опять не попали! Как раз Бхима - единственный из Пандавов, кто ел мясо, это тоже сказал Прабхупада.
Так что нет смысла выдумывать.
В желудке Бхимасены поселился мощный Агни Врика, который очень прожорливый. И чтобы не погибнуть Бхима, Врикодара-волчье брюхо, был вынужден есть все подряд)

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ " Кшатрии, они могут, им позволено есть иногда мясо. Но не мясо с бойни. Вот Бхима, например. Бхима иногда ел мясо. *Среди Пандавов только он один. Остальные нет*. "

----------


## Сева

Ну хорошо, Бхима один ел мясо. Но Арджуна точно убил множество животных причем в компании Кришны.

----------


## Сева

> Ваша решительность и самоуверенность просто подкупает. Кто им запрещал есть домашних животных? Приносили в жертву и ели. И не только кшатрии, но и браманы. Только со времен Будды перестали есть.


Насколько я знаю в Ману самхите есть список животных мясо которых разрешено в пищу кшатриям. В любом случае Прабхупада сказал что кшатриям можно есть только дичь, для меня его слов достаточно.

----------


## Сева

> вполне достаточно, если молодые люди самостоятельно знакомятся, а старшие просто благословляют их.


Да, это называется брак по обычаю гандхарвов, предназначен кстати тоже для кшатриев согласно ведическим писаниям.

А вот для шудр насколько я знаю жену или мужа подыскивали родители.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Да.




> Прабхупада сказал что кшатриям можно есть только дичь


Ну как бы вайшнав, конечно, должен учитывать временную дхарму тела и ума, но при этом должен также стремиться в первую очередь к тому, чтобы выйти за пределы этих временных понятий. Ведь шудра, вайшья, кшатрий, брахман, млеччха, йаван - это лишь на одну эту, нынешнюю жизнь.

Если у преданного очищается сердце, то со временем он просто не сможет кушать мясо, и все. Лучше умрет, но мясо кушать не станет. Это кстати тоже слова Прабхупады...

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Об охоте чтобы прокормиться говорится в "сказании о печали приснившихся (Юдхиштхире) антилоп" Араньяка-парвы Махабхараты.

----------


## Варган



----------


## Galima

> "Может ли она стать гуру?" (включите русские субтитры в правом нижнем углу видео)


Это троллинг такой что ли?)))
Типа, можете всё, но гуру вам быть нельзя, недоразвитые потому что, да еще вызываете возбуждение в достаточно развитых и т.п.?

)))))))

Всё-таки, все эти междусобойчики они для неженатых, бездетных и т.п.
Когда у человека есть хотя бы один ребенок или есть человек, который обременяет необходимостью постоянно учить, то учительства так наедаешься, что воротит от одной мысли. 

Главная проблема в этом противостоянии вообще не в телах, а в том, что по-настоящему очень тяжелые виды служения обществу и семье, которые в принципе может выполнить только женщина, находятся в глубочайшем пренебрежении.
Можете учить - отлично, если женщина сможет родить и дать необходимую заботу и первое обучение.


Кришна, как известно, шутник)))

----------


## Galima

Если служение женщин и сами женщины не будут унижены в обществе, им просто не нужна будет вьясасана для признания своих усилий.
По большому счету, когда женщина видит, что ее дети здоровы, счастливы и достигли успеха - это ее персональная вьясасана. 
Вечная вьясасана.
Но никто не ценит это, не видит в этом заслуги матери, поэтому, женщины ищут признания другими способами.

И да, первое, что слышит женщины приходя в проповеднический центр Харе Кришна - матаджи, вам тут нельзя, вы же женщина.
Приходишь в называющее себя духовным учреждение и тебя с макушкой запихивают в телесную концепцию, намертво. 
А потом на лекции говорят, что вы не тело)))что относиться к другим исходя из материальной концепции неправильно)))

В общем, приколы городка очень ярко в этом видео показаны.

----------


## Светлана )

> первое, что слышит женщины приходя в проповеднический центр Харе Кришна - матаджи, вам тут нельзя, вы же женщина.


Ни разу такого не слышала, за много лет. А где и в каких ситуациях Вы это слышали?

----------


## Galima

> Ни разу такого не слышала, за много лет. А где и в каких ситуациях Вы это слышали?


Я путешествовала практически по всей Росси в юности, посетила множество ашрамов и центров и как новому человеку мне незамедлительно указывали где в этой ятре находится место женщин. 

В связи с этим до сих пор тепло вспоминаю новосибирцев и конец 90-х, женщин в ашраме было всего четверо и нам очень помогали.
Вплоть до того, что книги во время распространения носил прабху. Это была настоящая помощь с учетом возможностей тела преданного.
Вот тогда, несмотря на очень юный возраст я почувствовала, что есть разница - когда во мне видят не какое-то недоделанное, всех возбуждающее тело, которое желательно спрятать в чуланчик, чтобы не отсвечивало и вовремя выполняло служение, а как к вайшнави и как вайшнави смиренно спрашивают не нужна ли тебе помощь в служении.

_______

Служение быть матерью

Этот примечательный случай произошел на лекции Е.М. Мадхавананды прабху на фестивале «Бхакти-сангама» 2015 года.

Семинар Мадхавананды прабху назывался «Культура уважения».

На своей 3-й лекции, на которой присутствовало более ста человек, он задал следующий вопрос преданным: в человеческом обществе существует множество профессий и родов занятий, какая же из них является самой важной? 
Преданные вдохновились и начали отвечать, и их ответы были один трансцендентнее другого. Кто-то ответил, что работа над собой - самое важное. Кто-то сказал, что самое важное - это распространение Сознания Кришны и проповедь. Кто-то сказал самое главное - следование путем бхакти. Кто-то даже упомянул защиту коров. Вариантов ответов было много, и каждый раз Мадхавананда прабху говорил, что да, это действительно очень важный род деятельности, но все же не удовлетворялся этими ответами. Похоже, он искал слишком простой ответ. 
И чтоб еще более сфокусироваться на данной теме, мы упомянем, что тогда Мадхавананда прабху адресовал этот вопрос ученице Шрилы Прабхупады матаджи Нагопатни, которая присутствовала на данной лекции. Она ответила, что Шрила Прабхупада делал большой акцент на распространении книг. 
И опять Мадхавананда прабху подтвердил, что это действительно очень важно, но он ищет более очевидный нефилософский ответ. Видя, что ситуация с поиском ответа заходит в тупик, Мадхавананда прабху в качестве намека немного видоизменил вопрос и спросил, кто же является самым важным человеком в их жизни. Тогда преданные начали отвечать - это, конечно же, Гуру. 
Мадхавананда прабху не успокаивался, он продолжал намекать, а если не из преданных? И с горем пополам был достигнут «прорыв» и наконец-то преданные «разгадали», что самая важная профессия - это мать.
И далее Мадхавананда прабху стал прославлять то незаменимое круглосуточное служение, которое мать оказывает своему ребенку: она вынашивает и в муках дарит рождение нам, она и кормилица, и повар, и сиделка, и врач, и учитель и т.д. Он цитировал множество стихов из священных писаний. Все это он связал с традиционной культурой уважения к женщине как матери, которое современная западная культура редуцировала до отношения к женщине как секс-машине. 
И потом Мадхавананда прабху все это объяснил с точки зрения вайшнавской сиддханты: мы поклоняемся Нараяни (Радхе) больше чем самому Нараяне, и Ее имя всегда произносим перед Его именем, а наши матери и жены являются Ее представительницами. Он говорил, что как правило, мы ценим служение преданных которые дают хорошие лекции, или поют сладкозвучные киртаны, или распространяют много книг, или руководят храмом, то есть тех, кто является для организации «ресурсом» и выдают какой-то «продукт».

Однако кто ценит служение матаджи, у которой грудной ребенок? Никто не надевает на нее гирлянду. Более того, она является источником множества проблем и отвлекает всех от «преданного служения». При этом ее служение незаменимо, и она трудится в 100 раз больше, чем самый самозабвенный брахмачари в любом ашраме.
Но чтобы для нас картина приняла полностью законченный вид и стало видно глубину проблемы, стоит отдельно упомянуть, что в продолжение всего этого опроса на лекции, который длился минут десять, молодая семья преданных сидели в дальнем углу с грудным ребенком и глава семейства кричал: «Самая важная работа - это мать! Это мать!!!». 
Это даже на аудиозаписи отчетливо слышно. А рядом преданные поворачивались и бросали раздраженные взгляды, мол, что за вздор вы несете. Всем было хорошо слышно его ответ, и он прокричал его раз пять, но этот вариант проигнорировали. Никто, включая переводчика, одного из лидеров крупной ятры, не посчитал достойным для перевода для лектора этот вариант ответа в своей простоте не похожий на трансцендентный.
Мадхавананда Прабху так и не узнал, что кто-то из аудитории самостоятельно ответил правильно.

После данной лекции случилось два никем незамеченных события. Первое, сразу после лекции Мадхавананда прабху сказал нам в личной беседе, что ему было очень больно от того, что из ста преданных никто не смог ответить на этот простой вопрос и что это свидетельствует о серьезной проблеме в культуре общества. И второе, один из наших друзей, который имеет брахманическую инициацию и находится в движении более 15 лет, сказал нам, что то, что он услышал на данной лекции - революционно. 
Представляете, ценности бхакти в движении бхакти - это революционно! Закономерно возникает вопрос, почему же в нашем обществе взгляд на мир через призму сиддханты бхакти - это что-то революционное? Возможный вариант ответа заключается в том, что в большинстве случаев мы культивируем не бхакти, а нечто другое, что в лучшем случае является лишь ее религиозным гибридом.

----------


## Galima

Видела в сети видео с прошлогодней встречи, надо бы посмотреть:

Фестиваль "Садху Санга 2017". Семинар Е.М. Мадхавананды прабху "Слава женщинам-матерям и ответственным мужчинам"

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В связи с этим до сих пор тепло вспоминаю новосибирцев и конец 90-х, женщин в ашраме было всего четверо и нам очень помогали.
> Вплоть до того, что книги во время распространения носил прабху. Это была настоящая помощь с учетом возможностей тела преданного.


Пишите на форуме почаще, по мере возможности  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Когда у человека есть хотя бы один ребенок или есть человек, который обременяет необходимостью постоянно учить, то учительства так наедаешься, что воротит от одной мысли.


Это все индивидуально  :smilies:  
Вот например, дети с супругами и внуки Шримати Урмилы Деви Даси )) тем не менее она еще очень многих учит, вдохновляет  и поддерживает )

----------


## Galima

> Это все индивидуально  
> Вот например, дети с супругами и внуки Шримати Урмилы Деви Даси )) тем не менее она еще очень многих учит, вдохновляет  и поддерживает )


Видимо, дома уже аудитория выросла  :smilies: 

Если серьезно, таких людей в принципе единицы, какой бы пол мы не взяли.

----------


## Galima

> Пишите на форуме почаще, по мере возможности


Спасибо  :smilies:

----------

